# Una questione di fiducia



## Mr.Y (24 Dicembre 2013)

Salve a tutti e tutte. Leggo con molta attenzione questo forum da qualche giorno e desidero confrontare la mia esperienza con le vostre, con quanta più sincerità possibile.

Sono un ragazzo di 26 anni e nella mia vita adulta ho avuto modo di conoscere tante ragazze e donne, intrattenendo solo e unicamente rapporti di tipo occasionale e superficiale. Con questo intendo che nonostante il mio costante interesse per il genere femminile e una gran voglia di sesso non ho mai avuto una relazione duratura con una singola persona. Credo che il cercare di vivere un film Disney d'amore che dura in eterno sia troppo forzato, ma allo stesso tempo credo che un rapporto di intensa fiducia reciproca, che non duri necessariamente una vita intera, possa essere un'esperienza che meriti di essere vissuta.

Il problema è che la mia esperienza personale mi ha sempre suggerito che la fiducia completa, in un rapporto, non si verifica.
Ho viaggiato tanto e vissuto principalmente in Germania e ho avuto modo di avere rapporti sessuali con donne di un po' tutti i tipi e nazionalità europee (anche se per preferenza personale ho sempre escluso a priori le italiane). Frequento locali notturni e discoteche quando non sono in Italia e ho cominciato ad essere molto sessualmente attivo da circa 4 anni. Nel 90% dei casi le incontro in quei luoghi, nei quali sono sicuramente più disinibite, e spesso, quando mi capita di trovare una bella ragazza e portarla a letto, vengo a sapere (la maggior parte delle volte a posteriori) che è già fidanzata o sposata.

Ho visto di tutto. Donne sposate che escono con il marito, si fanno baciare in tempi da record e ti rifilano velocemente il loro numero di telefono quando lui va in bagno. Ragazze che, nonostante siano fidanzate, si giustificano puntualmente a posteriori e razionalizzano il tutto dicendo frasi come: "it just happened" o "I didn't mean to do that". La cosa peggiore è constatare come il tutto avvenga senza l'alcun minimo senso di colpa, e di come tutte queste donne che hanno tradito il proprio compagno con me riversino la responsabilità delle proprie azioni verso la situazione o verso di me, e mentano spudoratamente al proprio uomo o amici senza provare alcun tipo di rimorso. Questa è una costante ed è la cosa che mi turba di più in assoluto. Ed è il motivo per cui non ho mai avuto una relazione duratura e di fiducia fino ad ora.

Sono curioso di conoscere altri punti di vista e le vostre esperienze. Al momento la mia fiducia nelle donne è bassissima e mi chiedo spesso se questi atteggiamenti siano imprescindibili e tipici della natura umana o semplicemente ho incontrato solo una determinata tipologia di persone.
Vorrei sapere se secondo le vostre esperienze si può stare insieme senza essere traditi. Per quanto mi riguarda non intendo trovare la mia anima gemella, non intendo sposarmi e sono perfettamente soddisfatto della mia vita. Detto questo non intendo neanche investire emotivamente troppo in una persona che finirebbe a letto con il primo ragazzo anonimo divertente e di bell'aspetto che faccia le cose giuste per rimorchiarla.

Ogni opinione è ben gradita.
Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Fantastica (24 Dicembre 2013)

Mr.Y ha detto:


> Salve a tutti e tutte. Leggo con molta attenzione questo forum da qualche giorno e desidero confrontare la mia esperienza con le vostre, con quanta più sincerità possibile.
> 
> Sono un ragazzo di 26 anni e nella mia vita adulta ho avuto modo di conoscere tante ragazze e donne, intrattenendo solo e unicamente rapporti di tipo occasionale e superficiale. Con questo intendo che nonostante il mio costante interesse per il genere femminile e una gran voglia di sesso non ho mai avuto una relazione duratura con una singola persona. Credo che il cercare di vivere un film Disney d'amore che dura in eterno sia troppo forzato, ma allo stesso tempo credo che un rapporto di intensa fiducia reciproca, che non duri necessariamente una vita intera, possa essere un'esperienza che meriti di essere vissuta.
> 
> ...


Ma mio caro! Punto primo: sarò all'antica, ma che razza di donne credi di trovare in discoteca o nei locali notturni in genere? Mica per altro, di solito non si riesce quasi a parlare! Che relazioni pensi di intrecciare, se non quelle che ti vengono offerte, appunto?  Punto secondo: le Italiane lo fanno meglio. Punto terzo: tu cerchi ciò che trovi e infatti lo trovi. Non si attirano miracolosamente donne che valgono qualcosa se non si fa nulla per valere qualcosa. Tu vali il tuo cazzo, in queste occasioni, e trovi ciò che il tuo cazzo vuole. Questo è.


----------



## Tebe (24 Dicembre 2013)

Forse é l ora che mi rende...non so...
Leggendoti sono stata colpita da una sorta di fastidio.
Lieve per carità, nessun dramma ma intanto. Fastidio.
Mi metto dalla parte di una donna normale e della tua età e se parli come scrivi...
Madonna che mattonazzo nella vita devi essere.
Hai poca fiducia nel genere femminile perché te le scopi e le trovi nei locali notturni
Baciano altri, te,  di nascosto dal marito e via discorrendo...

Scusa tanto ma considerato che cioè che queste moderne meretrici fanno...lo fanno con  te.
Tu perché dovresti essere migliore, come chiaramente ti senti?
Perché una donna dovrebbe investire su di te visto il genere di donna con cui ti accompagni?

Comunque benvenuto.
E cambia ambiente di broccolaggio.
Magari l oratorio.
Mmmmhhh....no.  Che quelle casa e chiesa poi....


----------



## Etrusco (24 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma mio caro! Punto primo: sarò all'antica, ma che razza di donne credi di trovare in discoteca o nei locali notturni in genere? Mica per altro, di solito non si riesce quasi a parlare! Che relazioni pensi di intrecciare, se non quelle che ti vengono offerte, appunto?  Punto secondo: le Italiane lo fanno meglio. Punto terzo: tu cerchi ciò che trovi e infatti lo trovi. Non si attirano miracolosamente donne che valgono qualcosa se non si fa nulla per valere qualcosa*. Tu vali il tuo cazzo, in queste occasioni, e trovi ciò che il tuo cazzo vuole. Questo è*.



Quoto a mani basse! :up:


----------



## sienne (24 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma mio caro! Punto primo: sarò all'antica, ma che razza di donne credi di trovare in discoteca o nei locali notturni in genere? Mica per altro, di solito non si riesce quasi a parlare! Che relazioni pensi di intrecciare, se non quelle che ti vengono offerte, appunto?  Punto secondo: le Italiane lo fanno meglio. Punto terzo: tu cerchi ciò che trovi e infatti lo trovi. Non si attirano miracolosamente donne che valgono qualcosa se non si fa nulla per valere qualcosa. Tu vali il tuo cazzo, in queste occasioni, e trovi ciò che il tuo cazzo vuole. Questo è.


Ciao Fantastica,

quoto ... 

mi hai fatto fare un salto sulla sedia! 
Più esplicito e azzeccato di così ... :rotfl: ... 

detto in modo terra terra e chiaro chiaro ... 


Benvenuto Mr.Y,



sienne


----------



## Ecate (24 Dicembre 2013)

Mr.Y ha detto:


> Salve a tutti e tutte. Leggo con molta attenzione questo forum da qualche giorno e desidero confrontare la mia esperienza con le vostre, con quanta più sincerità possibile.
> 
> Sono un ragazzo di 26 anni e nella mia vita adulta ho avuto modo di conoscere tante ragazze e donne, intrattenendo solo e unicamente rapporti di tipo occasionale e superficiale. Con questo intendo che nonostante il mio costante interesse per il genere femminile e una gran voglia di sesso non ho mai avuto una relazione duratura con una singola persona. Credo che il cercare di vivere un film Disney d'amore che dura in eterno sia troppo forzato, ma allo stesso tempo credo che un rapporto di intensa fiducia reciproca, che non duri necessariamente una vita intera, possa essere un'esperienza che meriti di essere vissuta.
> 
> ...


Amico, tu vai in luoghi in cui la gente va per fare esattamente quello che fai tu. 
Non ti piace più?
magari quelle stesse donne facili, che traghetti nel tuo letto e in cuor tuo biasimi, parlando con le amiche raccontano che non se la sentono di rinunciare alle loro innumerevoli relazioni fugaci. Perché gli uomini che incontrano sono come te.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Dicembre 2013)

Gli è che ti sono sfuggite le ragazze che invece di rifilarti subito la lingua in bocca e il numero del cell ti hanno lanciato giusto uno sguardo e qualche battuta da ragazza semplice e non assatanata ma eri distratto impegnato o per meglio dire più attratto dall'idea di sesso facile e istantaneo o giù di lì, guarda e osserva bene che le donne sane e apprezzabili esistono forse sei tu che non sai osservare


----------



## mic (24 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma mio caro! Punto primo: sarò all'antica, ma che razza di donne credi di trovare in discoteca o nei locali notturni in genere? Mica per altro, di solito non si riesce quasi a parlare! Che relazioni pensi di intrecciare, se non quelle che ti vengono offerte, appunto?  Punto secondo: le Italiane lo fanno meglio. Punto terzo: tu cerchi ciò che trovi e infatti lo trovi. Non si attirano miracolosamente donne che valgono qualcosa se non si fa nulla per valere qualcosa. Tu vali il tuo cazzo, in queste occasioni, e trovi ciò che il tuo cazzo vuole. Questo è.


verde mio


----------



## Eliade (24 Dicembre 2013)

Mr.Y ha detto:


> Salve a tutti e tutte. Leggo con molta attenzione questo forum da qualche giorno e desidero confrontare la mia esperienza con le vostre, con quanta più sincerità possibile.
> 
> Sono un ragazzo di 26 anni e nella mia vita adulta ho avuto modo di conoscere tante ragazze e donne, intrattenendo solo e unicamente rapporti di tipo occasionale e superficiale. Con questo intendo che nonostante il mio costante interesse per il genere femminile e una gran voglia di sesso non ho mai avuto una relazione duratura con una singola persona. Credo che il cercare di vivere un film Disney d'amore che dura in eterno sia troppo forzato, ma allo stesso tempo credo che un rapporto di intensa fiducia reciproca, che non duri necessariamente una vita intera, possa essere un'esperienza che meriti di essere vissuta.
> 
> ...


Perché tu credi d'ispirare fiducia?:rotfl::rotfl:
Stommmorendooo....:rotfl::rotfl:
Qualcuno ci salvi....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sorriso (24 Dicembre 2013)

Mr.Y ha detto:


> Salve a tutti e tutte. Leggo con molta attenzione questo forum da qualche giorno e desidero confrontare la mia esperienza con le vostre, con quanta più sincerità possibile.
> 
> Sono un ragazzo di 26 anni e nella mia vita adulta ho avuto modo di conoscere tante ragazze e donne, intrattenendo solo e unicamente rapporti di tipo occasionale e superficiale. Con questo intendo che nonostante il mio costante interesse per il genere femminile e una gran voglia di sesso non ho mai avuto una relazione duratura con una singola persona. Credo che il cercare di vivere un film Disney d'amore che dura in eterno sia troppo forzato, ma allo stesso tempo credo che un rapporto di intensa fiducia reciproca, che non duri necessariamente una vita intera, possa essere un'esperienza che meriti di essere vissuta.
> 
> ...


Come puo' una ragazza investirw in uno anonimo di bell'aspetto che faccia le cose giuste per rimorchiarla?
Tu stesso frequenti quei posti per rimorchiare.
Credi di meritare piu' fiducia di una ragazza disinibita?
Credi che per il solo fatto di essere maschio tu sei figo e loro prostitute?mi sa che tutto questo soggiorno in Germania non ti ha giovato..parli come un postino di Pantelleria..senza togliere niente ai suddetti.


----------



## Sorriso (24 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Forse é l ora che mi rende...non so...
> Leggendoti sono stata colpita da una sorta di fastidio.
> Lieve per carità, nessun dramma ma intanto. Fastidio.
> Mi metto dalla parte di una donna normale e della tua età e se parli come scrivi...
> ...


Non avevo ancora letto la tua risposta..quando ho risposto io...ahahah


----------



## disincantata (24 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Forse é l ora che mi rende...non so...
> Leggendoti sono stata colpita da una sorta di fastidio.
> Lieve per carità, nessun dramma ma intanto. Fastidio.
> Mi metto dalla parte di una donna normale e della tua età e se parli come scrivi...
> ...



Infatti. Mi auguro non  incroci mai, magari al super. Una delle mie figlie. Neppure quella 'sbarazzina'  che sono fortunatamente italiane.


----------



## Ecate (24 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti. Mi auguro non  incroci mai, magari al super. Una delle mie figlie. Neppure quella 'sbarazzina'  che sono fortunatamente italiane.


Soprattutto al super. Che questi signori sono più deleteri quando sono benintenzionati.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2013)

Mr.Y ha detto:


> Salve a tutti e tutte. Leggo con molta attenzione questo forum da qualche giorno e desidero confrontare la mia esperienza con le vostre, con quanta più sincerità possibile.
> 
> Sono un ragazzo di 26 anni e nella mia vita adulta ho avuto modo di conoscere tante ragazze e donne, intrattenendo solo e unicamente rapporti di tipo occasionale e superficiale. Con questo intendo che nonostante il mio costante interesse per il genere femminile e una gran voglia di sesso non ho mai avuto una relazione duratura con una singola persona. Credo che il cercare di vivere un film Disney d'amore che dura in eterno sia troppo forzato, ma allo stesso tempo credo che un rapporto di intensa fiducia reciproca, che non duri necessariamente una vita intera, possa essere un'esperienza che meriti di essere vissuta.
> 
> ...


Sai secondo la mia esperienza
Quando si decide di stare assieme ad una persona
Il sospetto di venir traditi non è neppure contemplato.

Non ci ho mai pensato.

A me importa solo questo:
Quando siamo assieme io e te:
Esistiamo solo io e te.

Mi spiace comunque che a 26 anni tu abbia di queste paturnie.

Ma forse potresti capire che essere compagno e marito
cambia le prospettive no?

Cioè capisco che tu possa avere un'opinione bassa delle donne

ma sei tu quello che si pone davanti ai loro occhi
come un giocattolino nelle loro mani no?

E loro se ne aprofittano.

Hanno imparato benissimo pure loro
quell'usa e getta
che fu appannaggio di baldi giovani ribaldi e maramaldi.

Io a 26 anni 
pensa te decisi di sposarmi...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2013)

*Ciò donne...*

Voi che gli rispondete per le rime....

Tenete in buon conto: la vostra età e situazione

e la sua età e situazione...

Lui almeno può essere un bel toretto da monta no?
Un vitellino tutto da provare...

O no?

Sempre a buttarla in un modo pesante e malevolo eh?

Ma sta scritto:
Chi dice donna, dice danno.


----------



## Sorriso (24 Dicembre 2013)

Naaaaaa....
Troppa fatica. Tutto quel girare per il letto...tutto quel darsi da fare meccanografico..tutti quegli effetti speciali...la recitina finale.."ti  e ' piaciuto?"
Oh si baby! Maschi come te non ne ho mai avuti!!! 
Se non ci aiutiamo tra noi!!
Ihihih


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Forse é l ora che mi rende...non so...
> Leggendoti sono stata colpita da una sorta di fastidio.
> Lieve per carità, nessun dramma ma intanto. Fastidio.
> Mi metto dalla parte di una donna normale e della tua età e se parli come scrivi...
> ...


:up:
Aggiungiamo: se continui così non dimenticare il preservativo.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2013)

Sorriso ha detto:


> Naaaaaa....
> Troppa fatica. Tutto quel girare per il letto...tutto quel darsi da fare meccanografico..tutti quegli effetti speciali...la recitina finale.."ti  e ' piaciuto?"
> Oh si baby! Maschi come te non ne ho mai avuti!!!
> Se non ci aiutiamo tra noi!!
> Ihihih


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (24 Dicembre 2013)

Mr.Y ha detto:


> Salve a tutti e tutte. Leggo con molta attenzione questo forum da qualche giorno e desidero confrontare la mia esperienza con le vostre, con quanta più sincerità possibile.
> 
> Sono un ragazzo di 26 anni e nella mia vita adulta ho avuto modo di conoscere tante ragazze e donne, intrattenendo solo e unicamente rapporti di tipo occasionale e superficiale. Con questo intendo che nonostante il mio costante interesse per il genere femminile e una gran voglia di sesso non ho mai avuto una relazione duratura con una singola persona. Credo che il cercare di vivere un film Disney d'amore che dura in eterno sia troppo forzato, ma allo stesso tempo credo che un rapporto di intensa fiducia reciproca, che non duri necessariamente una vita intera, possa essere un'esperienza che meriti di essere vissuta.
> 
> ...


Se sei sicuro delle tue qualità umane, cosa temi? Saprai di certo costruire un rapporto di complicità e confidenza tali da non temere nulla.

Se invece metterai la tua partner in condizione di desiderare altro... non vedo perché lei dovrebbe rinunciarci.


----------



## JON (24 Dicembre 2013)

Mr.Y ha detto:


> Salve a tutti e tutte. Leggo con molta attenzione questo forum da qualche giorno e desidero confrontare la mia esperienza con le vostre, con quanta più sincerità possibile.
> 
> Sono un ragazzo di 26 anni e nella mia vita adulta ho avuto modo di conoscere tante ragazze e donne, intrattenendo solo e unicamente rapporti di tipo occasionale e superficiale. Con questo intendo che nonostante il mio costante interesse per il genere femminile e una gran voglia di sesso non ho mai avuto una relazione duratura con una singola persona. Credo che il cercare di vivere un film Disney d'amore che dura in eterno sia troppo forzato, ma allo stesso tempo credo che un rapporto di intensa fiducia reciproca, che non duri necessariamente una vita intera, possa essere un'esperienza che meriti di essere vissuta.
> 
> ...


Perché gradisci meno le italiane?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Dicembre 2013)

Uuuuuh .... un pensatore, un filosofo di cazzo. O si dice del cazzo? 

Detto ciò, penso che nel pieno dei tuoi ormoni e la poca voglia di farti una relazione potrai andare avanti ancora 15 anni. Per carità, hai ancora molto da vivere e forse ne troverai anche una donna che al di là della serata cerchi anche più profondamente nelle tue tasche.

Quando invece cerchi quel genere di rapporto che duri un po' nel tempo, penso che hai già oltreppassato il limite e dovrai rallentare un po' perché l'amore ti raggiunga.


----------



## Mr.Y (25 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai secondo la mia esperienza
> Quando si decide di stare assieme ad una persona
> Il sospetto di venir traditi non è neppure contemplato.
> 
> ...


Grazie per la risposta pacata.
Fino ad ora mi sono sempre concentrato sulla mia carriera lavorativa e per limiti di tempo non ho mai avuto modo di frequentare le persone al di fuori di un contesto dei locali notturni. Non mi pongo come un giocattolo, semplicemente sono in grado di divertirmi, parlare e socializzare e questo può risultare attraente agli occhi di alcune donne. Il problema è che fin da subito ho incontrato troppe persone che vedono il tradire con leggerezza, mentre per me la coerenza è un valore importante, se non il più importante.
Nonostante abbia tante amiche la mia esperienza mi ha portato a non prendere mai in considerazione un rapporto amoroso duraturo, e al tuo contrario non riuscirei mai ad immaginarmi un matrimonio in questo momento della mia vita. Ho rigettato d'istinto diverse volte la possibilità di affrontare un rapporto serio con molte ragazze valide, e l'ho fatto per timore di essere preso in giro, così come ho visto fare a tante altre persone.

Capisco perfettamente che il modo in cui ho posto la questione possa risultare sgradevole, ma ciò non toglie che ho scritto quello che penso con la massima onestà sto cercando qui l'opinione di altre persone proprio nella speranza che la mia esperienza sia un caso singolo dettato dalle circostanze, e non la norma.


JON ha detto:


> Perché gradisci meno le italiane?


Credo che essere liberi e avere una certa indipendenza di idee sia importante. Ho sempre pensato che la cultura italiana fosse chiusa e bigotta, e che produce molte persone con una consapevolezza molto limitata di sè stessi e che hanno scarse capacità a letto. In più le donne basse e more non mi fanno impazzire. Avrei pensato la stessa cosa degli uomini italiani se fossi stato una donna.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Dicembre 2013)

Mr.Y ha detto:


> Grazie per la risposta pacata.
> Fino ad ora mi sono sempre concentrato sulla mia carriera lavorativa e per limiti di tempo non ho mai avuto modo di frequentare le persone al di fuori di un contesto dei locali notturni. Non mi pongo come un giocattolo, semplicemente sono in grado di divertirmi, parlare e socializzare e questo può risultare attraente agli occhi di alcune donne. Il problema è che fin da subito ho incontrato troppe persone che vedono il tradire con leggerezza, mentre per me la coerenza è un valore importante, se non il più importante.
> Nonostante abbia tante amiche la mia esperienza mi ha portato a non prendere mai in considerazione un rapporto amoroso duraturo, e al tuo contrario non riuscirei mai ad immaginarmi un matrimonio in questo momento della mia vita. Ho rigettato d'istinto diverse volte la possibilità di affrontare un rapporto serio con molte ragazze valide, e l'ho fatto per timore di essere preso in giro, così come ho visto fare a tante altre persone.
> 
> ...


Se certe persone vedessero il tradimento con pesantezza
Non tradirebbero...
Le donne che conosci tu...
Fanno con leggerezza...

Quante ne hai conosciute di disperate?
Nessuna.

Quante ne hai incontrate di felicemente sposate
che non sognavano altro che tradire il loro marito?
Nessuna.

pensaci giacomino...pensaci...


----------



## Mr.Y (25 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se certe persone vedessero il tradimento con pesantezza
> Non tradirebbero...
> Le donne che conosci tu...
> Fanno con leggerezza...
> ...


Quello che dici è corretto e il discorso che faccio io è a monte di una esperienza personale limitata. Per questo ho bisogno di confrontarmi con altri punti di vista. Non sono assolutamente qui per difendere la mia posizione, anzi.
Però parte del tuo ragionamento non mi torna. Di persone disperate ce ne sono tante, e anche di felicemente sposate che tradiscono il proprio partner.
Sarebbe gradito sentire l'opinione di altre persone, e capire se secondo la loro esperienza vale la pena di fidarsi ciecamente della propria compagna senza porsi la paranoia di essere traditi.


----------



## mic (25 Dicembre 2013)

Mr.Y ha detto:


> Quello che dici è corretto e il discorso che faccio io è a monte di una esperienza personale limitata. Per questo ho bisogno di confrontarmi con altri punti di vista. Non sono assolutamente qui per difendere la mia posizione, anzi.
> Però parte del tuo ragionamento non mi torna. Di persone disperate ce ne sono tante, e anche di felicemente sposate che tradiscono il proprio partner.
> Sarebbe gradito sentire l'opinione di altre persone, e capire se secondo la loro esperienza vale la pena di fidarsi ciecamente della propria compagna senza porsi la paranoia di essere traditi.


Ora dimmi, secondo te, perché una persona tradisce?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Dicembre 2013)

Mr.Y ha detto:


> Quello che dici è corretto e il discorso che faccio io è a monte di una esperienza personale limitata. Per questo ho bisogno di confrontarmi con altri punti di vista. Non sono assolutamente qui per difendere la mia posizione, anzi.
> Però parte del tuo ragionamento non mi torna. Di persone disperate ce ne sono tante, e anche di felicemente sposate che tradiscono il proprio partner.
> Sarebbe gradito sentire l'opinione di altre persone, e capire se secondo la loro esperienza vale la pena di fidarsi ciecamente della propria compagna senza porsi la paranoia di essere traditi.



Senti il mio discorso è corretto
perchè ho vent'anni più di te...

E sui trenta ogni venerdì notte ero in quei locali...

E di me si è spesa la parte migliore...

Neanch'io avrei mai creduto a quel che ho trovato....

Ma tant'è: un conto è vivere in teoria
Un conto è vivere in pratica.

Non vale la pena di fidarsi ciecamente di nessuno...

Ma vale sempre la pena di fidarsi a ragion veduta...

No?

Di una donna io guardo SOLO quello che mi dà.
I frutti dell'albero.
Me ne frego di quello che dice...

Se ne dicono di cose eh?
A vanvera...

Solo quello che ella mi dà: resta.


----------



## Mr.Y (25 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti il mio discorso è corretto
> perchè ho vent'anni più di te...
> 
> E sui trenta ogni venerdì notte ero in quei locali...
> ...


Capisco perfettamente quello che dici, e del resto, anche se si viene traditi, è comunque un'altra esperienza dalla quale poter apprendere e godere in futuro. Quello che mi chiedo è quanto ritieni che nella tua vita abbia funzionato il tuo approccio. Sei soddisfatto del risultato?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Dicembre 2013)

Semplicissimo
Quella che ti dice tranquillo io non ti lascerò mai...
Sarà la prima ad abbandonarti...

Quella che ti dice, anche se mi scopassi centomila uomini, non ti abbandonerò mai
è sincera e degna di fiducia.

Perchè con questa frase mia moglie ha guarito la mia atavica paura di essere abbandonato...
Paura che mi mise addosso quella stronza bastarda...

Io?
Colpevole di essere andato a cuore aperto verso una donna.
dissi MAI PIU'.

E fu mai più.
Ogni volta che ci provavo, avevo dentro di me una forza contraria che mi spingeva ad andarci con il culo ben parato.

Sempre pronto a darsi alla macchia
se le acque si fanno cattive.

Forse io non patisco il dolore di certe persone qui dentro
Perchè ne ho avuto una bella dose in gioventù.

Il che mi ha vaccinato.

Ogni giorno ringrazio Dio per non essere stato lasciato solo.
Ogni fottutissimo giorno ringrazio per avuto la Eva su cui rifugiarmi.

Altrimenti io sarei diventato come Daniele.

E me lo disse una volta la Matra in uno dei nostri colossali litigi, ma smettila di sentirti l'eterno rifiutato.

Ecchecazzo
ne ho capite di cose leggendo le vostre storie qui...

Ecchecazzo...
Mica sono qui per le cagate eh?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Dicembre 2013)

Mr.Y ha detto:


> Capisco perfettamente quello che dici, e del resto, anche se si viene traditi, è comunque un'altra esperienza dalla quale poter apprendere e godere in futuro. Quello che mi chiedo è quanto ritieni che nella tua vita abbia funzionato il tuo approccio. Sei soddisfatto del risultato?


Si molto soddisfatto.
Ho imparato a mie spese
a cercare solo persone acconce alla bisogna.

Per questo nonostante il mio tanto decantato egocentrismo
so capire ed esaudire i bisogni delle persone...

Anche se mi sembrano strampalati...

Asp...
Mi accontento di capire i bisogni delle persone che mi vogliono bene.

Di quelle che non me ne vogliono
Non me ne fotte.

Che non si pensi, erroneamente, che io sia un peace and love...
Sovente sono un piscia in testa.


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Dicembre 2013)

Varrà la pena fidarsi di una certa persona,nella stessa misura in cui lei potrà di te.

Se frequenti così tanto gli stranieri,e in particolare i tedeschi,e io adoro ed ho rapporti molto stretti dovresti aver imparato che gli uomini e le donne sono uguali,e varia da persona a persona... 

Mi disp,ho 22 anni e sn italiana,e come te adoro la cultura estera perché certe chiusure mentali sono orribili... Ma se dici che noi ragazze italiane siamo chiuse...e poi tu domandi se tutte le donne sono troie... Sei molto piu italiano chiuso tu...di quel che pensi...mi sorprendo che loro ci possano venire... Ad ogni modo i ragazzi fidanzati che fanno?tutti seri?? Tutti che tradiscono?? Ragazzi che si scrivono sulle maglie only one night stand... E a casa hanno ragazza o moglie... O allora?? Se sei così cosmopolita e te ne esci con ste domande??Ossù via...


----------



## Mr.Y (25 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Varrà la pena fidarsi di una certa persona,nella stessa misura in cui lei potrà di te.
> 
> Se frequenti così tanto gli stranieri,e in particolare i tedeschi,e io adoro ed ho rapporti molto stretti dovresti aver imparato che gli uomini e le donne sono uguali,e varia da persona a persona...
> 
> Mi disp,ho 22 anni e sn italiana,e come te adoro la cultura estera perché certe chiusure mentali sono orribili... Ma se dici che noi ragazze italiane siamo chiuse...e poi tu domandi se tutte le donne sono troie... Sei molto piu italiano chiuso tu...di quel che pensi...mi sorprendo che loro ci possano venire... Ad ogni modo i ragazzi fidanzati che fanno?tutti seri?? Tutti che tradiscono?? Ragazzi che si scrivono sulle maglie only one night stand... E a casa hanno ragazza o moglie... O allora?? Se sei così cosmopolita e te ne esci con ste domande??Ossù via...


Gradisco il tuo contributo alla discussione. Ti chiedo cortesemente però di non leggere in quello che scrivo più di quello che effettivamente ho scritto. Non odio chi tradisce e non mi piace nemmeno il concetto di troia e tutto quello che ne consegue. Tutti siamo il frutto della nostra esperienza, che ci è stata imposta con poca possibilità di scelta. Per questo motivo credo che giudicare negativamente qualcuno secondo i propri standards morali è limitante.
Non sono venuto qui ad elargire giudizi e sentire cosa ne pensano gli altri utenti. Perchè la loro opinione mi riguarda ben poco. Quello che chiedo è solo del feedback per avere una visione più ampia e pratica della situazione. 
Per quanto riguarda quello che hai scritto non mi pare di aver espresso alcun tipo di parere sugli uomini. Di relazioni amorose con altri uomini non ne ho e, per ora, non mi interessa averne. Difatto credo che uomini e donne non siano poi così diversi. Se non nel modo in cui comunicano.
Mi aspettavo di trovare così tanta gente offesa dalle mie opinioni. Ma è così importante difendere il proprio ego di fronte a uno straniero che scrive su un forum? Fino ad ora c'è stata solo una persona che è stata in grado di condividere senza giudicare. E sono sicuro che non è l'unica in grado di farlo.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Dicembre 2013)

Mr.Y ha detto:


> Tutti siamo il frutto della nostra esperienza, che ci è stata imposta con poca possibilità di scelta.


Grande ecco perchè io irrido quelli che dicono...
Ho fatto un scelta...

Mi vien da ridere
e mi vien da dire loro...

Ma quanto la vostra scelta è stata determinata dalle circostanze....

Ma qui siamo in un mondo dove sovente si scambiano le conseguenze con le cause...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Perchè mi hai tradito?
Semplice mon amour ho scelto di fare la troia....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Grazie al cazzo eh?


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Dicembre 2013)

Mr.Y ha detto:


> Salve a tutti e tutte. Leggo con molta attenzione questo forum da qualche giorno e desidero confrontare la mia esperienza con le vostre, con quanta più sincerità possibile.
> 
> Sono un ragazzo di 26 anni e nella mia vita adulta ho avuto modo di conoscere tante ragazze e donne, intrattenendo solo e unicamente rapporti di tipo occasionale e superficiale. Con questo intendo che nonostante il mio costante interesse per il genere femminile e una gran voglia di sesso non ho mai avuto una relazione duratura con una singola persona. Credo che il cercare di vivere un film Disney d'amore che dura in eterno sia troppo forzato, ma allo stesso tempo credo che un rapporto di intensa fiducia reciproca, che non duri necessariamente una vita intera, possa essere un'esperienza che meriti di essere vissuta.
> 
> ...





Mr.Y ha detto:


> Gradisco il tuo contributo alla discussione. Ti chiedo cortesemente però di non leggere in quello che scrivo più di quello che effettivamente ho scritto. Non odio chi tradisce e non mi piace nemmeno il concetto di troia e tutto quello che ne consegue. Tutti siamo il frutto della nostra esperienza, che ci è stata imposta con poca possibilità di scelta. Per questo motivo credo che giudicare negativamente qualcuno secondo i propri standards morali è limitante.
> *Non sono venuto qui ad elargire giudizi e sentire cosa ne pensano gli altri utenti. Perchè la loro opinione mi riguarda ben poco. Quello che chiedo è solo del feedback per avere una visione più ampia e pratica della situazione*.
> Per quanto riguarda quello che hai scritto non mi pare di aver espresso alcun tipo di parere sugli uomini. Di *relazioni amorose con altri uomini* non ne ho e, per ora, non mi interessa averne. Difatto credo che uomini e donne non siano poi così diversi. Se non nel modo in cui comunicano.
> Mi aspettavo di trovare così tanta gente *offesa* dalle mie opinioni. Ma è così importante difendere il proprio ego di fronte a uno straniero che scrive su un forum? Fino ad ora c'è stata solo una persona che è stata in grado di condividere senza giudicare. E sono sicuro che non è l'unica in grado di farlo.


Cicci, stai calmo a 26 anni non ti fare ste fisime,è Natale e lo spirito "maligno" lo conservo per chi conosco e mi ferisce...tu non alimenti e non scalfisci il mio ego...almeno che ti riferisci alla canzone ego del mamma mia di torre del lago...  :rotfl:
Tu chiedi un parere e la tua domanda dice che la tua stima è bassa per le donne e poi rispondi che non ti sei rapportato con gli uomini...beh forse lo stare a contatto con le straniere ti ha fatto dimenticare la lingua di Dante..avremo modo di parlarne in inglese,francese,tedesco o spagnolo se preferisci...nessun problema..ad ogni modo io trovo,come ti volevano far capire anche gli altri utenti,quanto sia superficiale giudicare in base al sesso della persona... Tu vieni qui e ci chiedi"ma le donne sono tutte così?" e allora se non pensi a qualcosa di negativo,se io leggo più di quel che scrivi e tu non ne dai un valore negativo,perché la fiducia manca ed è il motivo per cui non hai storie?? 
perché allora alla mancanza di fiducia verso un genere solo perché sono donne è un qualcosa di positivo?? Ti sopravvaluti nelle valutazioni e vuoi sentire solo quello che volevi.. Ti senti attaccato da tutti noi,forse sei tu che ci dai più importanza di quel che siamo...e mi disp leggere alle porte del 2014 di un ragazzo,prossimo all'essere uomo in maniera così contradditoria,che fa domande alle quali vuol sentir dire solo ciò che gli conviene,e che fa distinzioni tra i sessi solo perché lui non si rapporta agli uomini :rotfl: aborro... Vabbè sei capitato nel forum sbagliato...vai su cioè o uomini endonne... Sono più attinenti... 

PS - non calcolare me,ma le donne che hai precedentemente insultato solo xk hanno detto la loro opinione,sono donne splendide, che non ti attaccano ma dicono la loro, beh meritano rispetto,in quanto sei ultimo arrivato e anche tra i più giovani come me... Per cui prima di commentare su dei vissuti che non conosci,fatti dei bei giri del forum, o in alternativa cambiali... O forse qui il target è troppo.elevato da non riuscire a colpire... RESPECT.


----------



## free (26 Dicembre 2013)

Mr.Y ha detto:


> Grazie per la risposta pacata.
> Fino ad ora mi sono sempre concentrato sulla mia carriera lavorativa e per limiti di tempo non ho mai avuto modo di frequentare le persone al di fuori di un contesto dei locali notturni. Non mi pongo come un giocattolo, semplicemente sono in grado di divertirmi, parlare e socializzare e questo può risultare attraente agli occhi di alcune donne. Il problema è che fin da subito ho incontrato troppe persone che vedono il tradire con leggerezza, mentre per me la coerenza è un valore importante, se non il più importante.
> Nonostante abbia tante amiche la mia esperienza mi ha portato a non prendere mai in considerazione un rapporto amoroso duraturo, e al tuo contrario non riuscirei mai ad immaginarmi un matrimonio in questo momento della mia vita. Ho rigettato d'istinto diverse volte la possibilità di affrontare un rapporto serio con molte ragazze valide, e l'ho fatto per timore di essere preso in giro, così come ho visto fare a tante altre persone.
> 
> ...


e come mai hai in testa codesti pensieri?
hai siffatti esemplari in famiglia? o sei limitato di tuo?


----------



## Tebe (26 Dicembre 2013)

Cattive.
Ne avete battezzato un altro.

Ma uno cosi come giocattolino amoroso fa sempre comodo eh?
Tanto mica ci devi parlare.
Insomma. Poteva essere un bel ragazzino oggetto.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cattive.
> Ne avete battezzato un altro.
> 
> Ma uno cosi come giocattolino amoroso fa sempre comodo eh?
> ...


l'ho pensato anche io...però che si dia da fare...non può entrare e riempirci delle sue lagne...  che siamo la caritas? 

Che entri per la sua funzione di giocattolino amoroso...  :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Cicci, stai calmo a 26 anni non ti fare ste fisime,è Natale e lo spirito "maligno" lo conservo per chi conosco e mi ferisce...tu non alimenti e non scalfisci il mio ego...almeno che ti riferisci alla canzone ego del mamma mia di torre del lago...  :rotfl:
> Tu chiedi un parere e la tua domanda dice che la tua stima è bassa per le donne e poi rispondi che non ti sei rapportato con gli uomini...beh forse lo stare a contatto con le straniere ti ha fatto dimenticare la lingua di Dante..avremo modo di parlarne in inglese,francese,tedesco o spagnolo se preferisci...nessun problema..ad ogni modo io trovo,come ti volevano far capire anche gli altri utenti,quanto sia superficiale giudicare in base al sesso della persona... Tu vieni qui e ci chiedi"ma le donne sono tutte così?" e allora se non pensi a qualcosa di negativo,se io leggo più di quel che scrivi e tu non ne dai un valore negativo,perché la fiducia manca ed è il motivo per cui non hai storie??
> perché allora alla mancanza di fiducia verso un genere solo perché sono donne è un qualcosa di positivo?? Ti sopravvaluti nelle valutazioni e vuoi sentire solo quello che volevi.. Ti senti attaccato da tutti noi,forse sei tu che ci dai più importanza di quel che siamo...e mi disp leggere alle porte del 2014 di un ragazzo,prossimo all'essere uomo in maniera così contradditoria,che fa domande alle quali vuol sentir dire solo ciò che gli conviene,e che fa distinzioni tra i sessi solo perché lui non si rapporta agli uomini :rotfl: aborro... Vabbè sei capitato nel forum sbagliato...vai su cioè o uomini endonne... Sono più attinenti...
> 
> PS - non calcolare me,ma le donne che hai precedentemente insultato solo xk hanno detto la loro opinione,sono donne splendide, che non ti attaccano ma dicono la loro, beh meritano rispetto,in quanto sei ultimo arrivato e anche tra i più giovani come me... Per cui prima di commentare su dei vissuti che non conosci,fatti dei bei giri del forum, o in alternativa cambiali... O forse qui il target è troppo.elevato da non riuscire a colpire... RESPECT.


Ma ... sei tu la sua piccola sorella


----------



## Tebe (26 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> l'ho pensato anche io...però che si dia da fare...non può entrare e riempirci delle sue lagne...  che siamo la caritas?
> 
> Che entri per la sua funzione di giocattolino amoroso...  :rotfl:


Ma abbiamo sbagliato l approccio poverino.
Voleva darsi un po' di tono giusto per non sembrare uno che...uno che...

Vabbè dai.
Smettela di fargli le pulci e parliamo di cose serie.
Ormai abbiamo capito che è un uomo che si presta ad essere usato dalle cattive sposate senza cuore e pure da quelle fidanzate quindi...

Apriti a noi bel bambino e parliamo di cose serie.
Sai fare un buon cunnilingus?
Quanto duri a sesso?
Come giustamente ha fatto notare Scare non siamo la caritas quindi se soffri di precox...
Ciao.

Poi...mmmhhh...
Misure?
I pipini piccoli non ci interessano per solo sesso.
Anche la patata vuole la sua parte.
Cioè.
Se hai un 13 e ti presti come giocattolino amoroso capisci da solo che non abbiamo tempo da perdere.

Non mi viene in mente altro ma se le mangiatrici di uomini sposate e/o fidanzate del forum vogliono fare domande...


Non è che prendiamo il primo che capita qui.

puoi portare referenze?
sarebbero gradite


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Dicembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ma ... sei tu la sua piccola sorella


ho sempre desiderato un fratello ma mai preso in considerazione che potesse esser così....

Forse per questo lo desideravo


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma abbiamo sbagliato l approccio poverino.
> Voleva darsi un po' di tono giusto per non sembrare uno che...uno che...
> 
> Vabbè dai.
> ...


:up: 
ohh alleluia.. Era questo infatti... Cioè voglio dire,io mi faccio l'amante perché lui vale quello(in questo caso) però a scatola chiusa...beh... 

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

hai delle belle mani?? Sai usare le dita?? Hai 26 anni e ho conosciuto coetanei che nn sapevano cos'è il clitoride,siamo sicuri?? 

Sei disponibile per feste, eventi ed addii al nubilato? 
Ti offri anche per giochi di ruolo?

Ma appunto la materia prima ne è all'altezza??  

Oh ora il giusto approccio mi sembra compiuto Tebe.. 

Ah cmq aspe una di 1,70 la metti tra le nane o va bene? Ma poi aspe in orizzontale mica sn problemi o no?? 

Ah all'occhio sei discreto?? Sai qui non siamo bau bau micio micio..qui è pieno di gnocche...


----------



## Tebe (26 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :up:
> ohh alleluia.. Era questo infatti... Cioè voglio dire,io mi faccio l'amante perché lui vale quello(in questo caso) però a scatola chiusa...beh...
> 
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> ...


Brava i giochi di ruolo.
Basilari.
Come le misure e la durata del suo attrezzo.

Però vista l età credo che dobbiamo istruirlo un po'.
26 anni siamo proprio terra terra.
A meno che non abbia una durata e un attrezzo alla ricco siffredi e a quel punto possiamo perderci un po' di tempo.

Poi naturalmente dipende sempre anche dal carattere.
Se vuole imparare qualcosa di buono deve stare anche un po' muto e rassegnato.
ripeto. 26 anni siamo alle elemantari del sesso.
Anche perchè se ha questi incontri fuggevoli non è che la tecnica si impara.

sono già stanca.
per me non ne vale la pena.

Parla troppo.
che noia.
I senzienti li abbiamo già.


----------



## Fantastica (26 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Brava i giochi di ruolo.
> Basilari.
> Come le misure e la durata del suo attrezzo.
> 
> ...


Verde mio


----------



## free (26 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Brava i giochi di ruolo.
> Basilari.
> Come le misure e la durata del suo attrezzo.
> 
> ...



deve essere la musica alta delle disco che lo ha reso un po' sordo
che poi non è mica la peggio cosa che ha, eh:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (27 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



Mr.Y ha detto:


> Salve a tutti e tutte. Leggo con molta attenzione questo forum da qualche giorno e desidero confrontare la mia esperienza con le vostre, con quanta più sincerità possibile.
> 
> Sono un ragazzo di 26 anni e nella mia vita adulta ho avuto modo di conoscere tante ragazze e donne, intrattenendo solo e unicamente rapporti di tipo occasionale e superficiale. Con questo intendo che nonostante il mio costante interesse per il genere femminile e una gran voglia di sesso non ho mai avuto una relazione duratura con una singola persona. Credo che il cercare di vivere un film Disney d'amore che dura in eterno sia troppo forzato, ma allo stesso tempo credo che un rapporto di intensa fiducia reciproca, che non duri necessariamente una vita intera, possa essere un'esperienza che meriti di essere vissuta.
> 
> ...


Ma tutte ste donne ti sono costate una fortuna.Perchè andare a puttane così giovane?:rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (27 Dicembre 2013)

Che poi stà dicotomia Donna Italiana = Bassa e Mora mica la capisco. :mrgreen:

Per non parlare di quella Donna Italiana = Bigotta sulla quale stendo un velo pietoso, anche perchè, se proprio vogliamo rimanere sugli *stereotipi e le leggende metropolitane*, appunto, il tipino qui è proprio un allocco: è risaputo infatti che le donne italiane appena valicano i patrii confini si fanno sbattere più di una porta a soffietto :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Che poi stà dicotomia Donna Italiana = Bassa e Mora mica la capisco. :mrgreen:
> 
> Per non parlare di quella Donna Italiana = Bigotta sulla quale stendo un velo pietoso, anche perchè, se proprio vogliamo rimanere sugli *stereotipi e le leggende metropolitane*, appunto, il tipino qui è proprio un allocco: è risaputo infatti che le donne italiane appena valicano i patrii confini si fanno sbattere più di una porta a soffietto :rotfl::rotfl:


Ma questo si arroventa il pisello de pippe fidati....!


----------



## disincantata (27 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che poi stà dicotomia Donna Italiana = Bassa e Mora mica la capisco. :mrgreen:
> 
> Per non parlare di quella Donna Italiana = Bigotta sulla quale stendo un velo pietoso, anche perchè, se proprio vogliamo rimanere sugli *stereotipi e le leggende metropolitane*, appunto, il tipino qui è proprio un allocco: è risaputo infatti che le donne italiane appena valicano i patrii confini si fanno sbattere più di una porta a soffietto :rotfl::rotfl:



Hai la febbre?


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma questo si arroventa il pisello de pippe fidati....!


ero curiosa di un tuo commento in questo thread  

Quoto


----------



## nate (28 Dicembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma mio caro! Punto primo: sarò all'antica, ma che razza di donne credi di trovare in discoteca o nei locali notturni in genere? Mica per altro, di solito non si riesce quasi a parlare! Che relazioni pensi di intrecciare, se non quelle che ti vengono offerte, appunto?  Punto secondo: le Italiane lo fanno meglio. Punto terzo: tu cerchi ciò che trovi e infatti lo trovi. Non si attirano miracolosamente donne che valgono qualcosa se non si fa nulla per valere qualcosa. Tu vali il tuo cazzo, in queste occasioni, e trovi ciò che il tuo cazzo vuole. Questo è.


no ha ragione lui,io ho scopato donne sposate mentre facevo il baby sitter e queste in disco manco ci mettevano il naso,facendo l'educatore durante i soggiorni le brave maestrine al mare diventavano dei contenitori di sperma mentre erano al telefono con il marito/fidanzato,facendo l'istruttore di nuoto ancora mammine insoddisfatte,la barista sotto casa conm marito e figli piccoli. e non ti dico quando facevo il bagnino in spiaggia le mamme che stavano dai suoceri e il marito lòe veniva a trovare solo nel w. e. che si facevano volentieri spingere nella cabina in pieno giorno per una sveltina mentre i nonni guardavano l'infante. Io ho visto l'abisso signori. Hai ragione tu
-


----------



## nate (28 Dicembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Quoto a mani basse! :up:


CAZZATE come ho scritto prima io mi sono scopato dalla mammina all'educatrice al mare con gli andiccapati,i veri problemi iniziano con le single


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Dicembre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> no ha ragione lui,io ho scopato donne sposate mentre facevo il baby sitter e queste in disco manco ci mettevano il naso,facendo l'educatore durante i soggiorni le brave maestrine al mare diventavano dei contenitori di sperma mentre erano al telefono con il marito/fidanzato,facendo l'istruttore di nuoto ancora mammine insoddisfatte,la barista sotto casa conm marito e figli piccoli. e non ti dico quando facevo il bagnino in spiaggia le mamme che stavano dai suoceri e il marito lòe veniva a trovare solo nel w. e. che si facevano volentieri spingere nella cabina in pieno giorno per una sveltina mentre i nonni guardavano l'infante. Io ho visto l'abisso signori. Hai ragione tu
> -


ok quindi sono tutte così e voi maschietti allora tutti santi?? Vi si violenta??il maschio sposato che ci prova anche con l'aria che respira?? Quello che la notte prima di sposarsi mi ferma all'uscita dal lavoro per voler far sesso...quello che mentre la ragazza si cambia lui cerca di rubarmi un bacio,quello che prenota per la moglie e poi ci prova gg interi con me,quello che va in chiesa ma appena la moglie non c'è IN CHIESA mi fa avance, quello che vado a far benzina sposato e mi riempie di battute,quello che vado a cambiare le gomme in divisa...e si fa i peggio sogni da sposato...quello che salta da buco a buco come se gioca a golf... Eh no non possiamo generalizzare...allora tra tutti è solo un porcile...ci sn donne e uomini seri... Eccome,io mi reputo una ragazza seria...come tante altre...ma ci sn tanti uomini seri!!


----------



## danny (28 Dicembre 2013)

Mr.Y ha detto:


> Vorrei sapere se secondo le vostre esperienze si può stare insieme senza essere traditi.



No.
La mia l'ho conosciuta in oratorio.
E sono qui.


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> La mia l'ho conosciuta in oratorio.
> E sono qui.


vabbe dai... Allora fidanzatevi tra omini essendo tutti sti santi...


----------



## danny (28 Dicembre 2013)

Ma nessuno è santo...
Non gli uomini, non le donne.


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Ma nessuno è santo...
> Non gli uomini, non le donne.


e allora perché non ti sembra possibile avere una relazione con una donna che poi non ti tradirà?? Solo per tua moglie??io non ho mai tradito i miei uomini,mai!! E sono stata tradita...e sono una che anche se sta a contatto con tanti uomini e hp fatto concorsi e quindi tanti galletti che ci provano ogni secondo,non ho mai ceduto!! Ora commenti così per via di tua moglie,ma magari se ti fosse capitata una come me e a me uno come te...io non avrei corna e tu neppure... Tutto sta nel trovarsi...


----------



## net (28 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao Mr. Y. Anche secondo me si tratta di una questione di predisposizione. Tu cerchi donne con cui divertirti, loro vedono in te un uomo con cui divertirsi. Sì, tu sei single e quindi puoi permetterti le tue avventure senza nuocere a nessuno, ma così come ci sono coppie che vivono il tradimento ci sono coppie che non lo vivono. Che poi sia abbastanza diffuso non è rassicurante, certo, ma da qui a non fidarsi di nessuno ne passa e parecchio. Sono stata tradita e  so che potrebbe riaccadere, ma sono anche convinta che non tutti siano traditori.


----------



## free (28 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Che poi stà dicotomia Donna Italiana = Bassa e Mora mica la capisco. *:mrgreen:
> 
> Per non parlare di quella Donna Italiana = Bigotta sulla quale stendo un velo pietoso, anche perchè, se proprio vogliamo rimanere sugli stereotipi e le leggende metropolitane, appunto, il tipino qui è proprio un allocco: è risaputo infatti che le donne italiane appena valicano i patrii confini si fanno sbattere più di una porta a soffietto :rotfl::rotfl:


azzarderei un'ipotesi: sarà mica scemo?:singleeye:


----------



## danny (28 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> e allora perché non ti sembra possibile avere una relazione con una donna che poi non ti tradirà?? Solo per tua moglie??io non ho mai tradito i miei uomini,mai!! E sono stata tradita...e sono una che anche se sta a contatto con tanti uomini e hp fatto concorsi e quindi tanti galletti che ci provano ogni secondo,non ho mai ceduto!! Ora commenti così per via di tua moglie,ma magari se ti fosse capitata una come me e a me uno come te...io non avrei corna e tu neppure... Tutto sta nel trovarsi...



Perché fino a due mesi fa quello che dici tu l'aveva detto anche mia moglie criticando la sua collega che tradiva e altre storie di nostra conoscenza, e la stessa cosa io dicevo di lei, avrei messo la mano sul fuoco sulla sua fedeltà.
Il matrimonio l'avevamo entrambi presi sul serio.
Ma le persone e le relazioni cambiano. Non vi è alcuna sicurezza che nel tempo vi sia costanza.
Vi sono poi le occasioni, le situazioni e altri fattori che possono influenzare le persone.
Per questo posso credere ora, solo ora che ci sono passato, che è pretestuoso NON volere una storia seria con una donna (o un uomo) solo per paura dell'infedeltà. L'infedeltà prima o poi può capitare, e percentualmente capita moltissimo, ma non deve essere la ragione che ci fa temere di innamorarsi di una persona e di intraprendere una storia seria con lei o un matrimonio o una famiglia. Non rifuggo da tutto quello di bello che è stato solo perché a un certo punto mia moglie ha preso una sbandata per un altro. Ciò che è stato bello per me prima (e spero ciò che sarà anche in un futuro) rimane mio per sempre. In qualunque maniera vada ora la storia ho comunque un passato bellissimo che mi ha reso felice in molti momenti della mia vita.


----------



## disincantata (28 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> La mia l'ho conosciuta in oratorio.
> E sono qui.


Potevi dirlo subito.

Io le mie tre figlie non le ho mai mandate. Di proposito.


----------



## disincantata (28 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> e allora perché non ti sembra possibile avere una relazione con una donna che poi non ti tradirà?? Solo per tua moglie??io non ho mai tradito i miei uomini,mai!! E sono stata tradita...e sono una che anche se sta a contatto con tanti uomini e hp fatto concorsi e quindi tanti galletti che ci provano ogni secondo,non ho mai ceduto!! Ora commenti così per via di tua moglie,ma magari se ti fosse capitata una come me e a me uno come te...io non avrei corna e tu neppure... Tutto sta nel trovarsi...


Cara.
 E' inutule prendersela. Lui l'ha sposata pur sapendo che se ne dcopava tre contemporaneamente. Quindi con la garanzia certificata. Io sono convinta non esista. E' qui per passatempo.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Hai la febbre?


No. Perchè ?


----------



## Tubarao (28 Dicembre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> Io ho visto l'abisso signori. Hai ragione tu
> -


Con i bastimenti in fiamme al largo di Orione ? Come stiamo messi ?
Per quanto riguarda i raggi B balenare alle porte di Tannhauser manco chiedo


----------



## Leda (28 Dicembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Con i bastimenti in fiamme al largo di Orione ? Come stiamo messi ?
> Per quanto riguarda i raggi B balenare alle porte di Tannhauser manco chiedo



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Verde!


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cara.
> E' inutule prendersela. Lui l'ha sposata pur sapendo che se ne dcopava tre contemporaneamente. Quindi con la garanzia certificata. Io sono convinta non esista. E' qui per passatempo.


 :up:

Appunto...un conto è "divertirsi " prima...ma mancare di rispetto così ad un uomo e questo poi pure ti sposa...e poi nn se lo aspetta... E ora anzi passa che lei è sempre stata brava...e quindi tutte saremo così...c'è differenza tra chi certe cose nn ha voluto vederle per tempo e poi cade dal pero... Eh ma sarò all'antica io...


----------



## disincantata (28 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Appunto...un conto è "divertirsi " prima...ma mancare di rispetto così ad un uomo e questo poi pure ti sposa...e poi nn se lo aspetta... E ora anzi passa che lei è sempre stata brava...e quindi tutte saremo così...c'è differenza tra ch*i certe cose non ha voluto vederle* per tempo e poi cade dal pero... Eh ma sarò all'antica io...



Temo sia tutto li il problema, e da sempre. Ma Danny è in buona compagnia, pure io sono stata cieca.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Temo sia tutto li il problema, e da sempre. Ma Danny è in buona compagnia, pure io sono stata cieca.


Sai che inizialmente io ero gelosissima e controllante, non mi fidavo per principio.
Si è tanto impegnato che poi mi fidavo al punto di non vedere l'evidenza:unhappy:.
Sono tipi pianificatori, strateghi.


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che inizialmente io ero gelosissima e controllante, non mi fidavo per principio.
> Si è tanto impegnato che poi mi fidavo al punto di non vedere l'evidenza:unhappy:.
> Sono tipi pianificatori, strateghi.


ok nn mi fidero mai!! :fischio:


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Temo sia tutto li il problema, e da sempre. Ma Danny è in buona compagnia, pure io sono stata cieca.


vabbe ma nn penso che la vostra storia era gia partita in cui lui ti sorteggiava tra altre...


----------



## disincantata (28 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> vabbe ma nn penso che la vostra storia era gia partita in cui lui ti sorteggiava tra altre...



E chi lo sa?  Lui non me lo dirà mai. Una delle prime volte me ne sono andata da casa perchè era in ritardo di ore, nessuna telefonata, allora non c'erano i cellulari. Ha dormito sul pianerottolo, avrei dovuto allora non farlo più entrare.


----------



## Tebe (28 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> azzarderei un'ipotesi: sarà mica scemo?:singleeye:


ahahahahahahahaha

madonna sto  morendooooo



ahahahahahahah


quanto sei creti!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Dicembre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> no ha ragione lui,io ho scopato donne sposate mentre facevo il baby sitter e queste in disco manco ci mettevano il naso,facendo l'educatore durante i soggiorni le brave maestrine al mare diventavano dei contenitori di sperma mentre erano al telefono con il marito/fidanzato,facendo l'istruttore di nuoto ancora mammine insoddisfatte,la barista sotto casa conm marito e figli piccoli. e non ti dico quando facevo il bagnino in spiaggia le mamme che stavano dai suoceri e il marito lòe veniva a trovare solo nel w. e. che si facevano volentieri spingere nella cabina in pieno giorno per una sveltina mentre i nonni guardavano l'infante. Io ho visto l'abisso signori. Hai ragione tu
> -


E quindi? Non ti è piaciuto? Perché l'hai fatto?


----------



## disincantata (28 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> E quindi? Non ti è piaciuto? Perché l'hai fatto?



Forse era disturbata la linea telefonica. Gracchiava.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (28 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Forse era disturbata la linea telefonica. Gracchiava.


Che poi a volte si pensa di essere dei gran playboy, invece si è solo pedine inconsapevoli di una coppia cuckold.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2013)

nate ha detto:


> no ha ragione lui,io ho scopato donne sposate mentre facevo il baby sitter e queste in disco manco ci mettevano il naso,facendo l'educatore durante i soggiorni le brave maestrine al mare diventavano dei contenitori di sperma mentre erano al telefono con il marito/fidanzato,facendo l'istruttore di nuoto ancora mammine insoddisfatte,la barista sotto casa conm marito e figli piccoli. e non ti dico quando facevo il bagnino in spiaggia le mamme che stavano dai suoceri e il marito lòe veniva a trovare solo nel w. e. che si facevano volentieri spingere nella cabina in pieno giorno per una sveltina mentre i nonni guardavano l'infante. Io ho visto l'abisso signori. Hai ragione tu
> -


Nate ma quanti anni hai "dugento" ?... Dico ogni tanto ne racconti una :singleeye: O non dormì di notte o non hai tempo,per farle tutte :singleeye:


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> E chi lo sa?  Lui non me lo dirà mai. Una delle prime volte me ne sono andata da casa perchè era in ritardo di ore, nessuna telefonata, allora non c'erano i cellulari. Ha dormito sul pianerottolo, avrei dovuto allora non farlo più entrare.


eh beh...in effetti... Boh ho avuto un attacco di panico....ora sn pessimista...mi astengo.


----------



## disincantata (29 Dicembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Che poi a volte si pensa di essere dei gran playboy, invece si è solo pedine inconsapevoli di una coppia cuckold.


O semplicemente uno scacciapensieri meno costoso e piu' piacevole di uno psicologo.


----------



## disincantata (29 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> eh beh...in effetti... Boh ho avuto un attacco di panico....ora sn pessimista...mi astengo.


Perche'piccolina? Non sono tutti cosi per fortuna. Il problema e' che quando sono troppo perbene non ci piacciono.


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perche'piccolina? Non sono tutti cosi per fortuna. Il problema e' che quando sono troppo perbene non ci piacciono.


mp


----------



## Eratò (29 Dicembre 2013)

Hahaha! Ecco un altro maschilista che si crede Dio!Ho tovato pane per i miei denti stasera! Mica sono tutte le donne cosi caro.  ..ma anche se lo fossero chi sei tu a giudicarle?! Poi quelle altre meritevoli di fiducia voi maschi non le sapete neanche riconoscere ed apprezzare! Se ti capitasse una ragazza cosi non la degneresti neanche di un sorriso.Tu vai in cerca di roba facile, semplice, una botta e via e poi vieni qui a fare discorsi sulla fiducia? Scendi da solo dal tuo piedistallo perché prima o poi qualcuno ti buttera e ti farai molto male...


----------



## disincantata (29 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> mp


:up:


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Dicembre 2013)

chedire ha detto:


> Hahaha! Ecco un altro maschilista che si crede Dio!Ho tovato pane per i miei denti stasera! Mica sono tutte le donne cosi caro.  ..ma anche se lo fossero chi sei tu a giudicarle?! Poi quelle altre meritevoli di fiducia voi maschi non le sapete neanche riconoscere ed apprezzare! Se ti capitasse una ragazza cosi non la degneresti neanche di un sorriso.Tu vai in cerca di roba facile, semplice, una botta e via e poi vieni qui a fare discorsi sulla fiducia? Scendi da solo dal tuo piedistallo perché prima o poi qualcuno ti buttera e ti farai molto male...


non so chi sei...ma ti leggo con immenso piacere...e quoto decisamente... tutto!! Benvenuto/a


----------



## disincantata (29 Dicembre 2013)

chedire ha detto:


> Hahaha! Ecco un altro maschilista che si crede Dio!Ho tovato pane per i miei denti stasera! Mica sono tutte le donne cosi caro.  ..ma anche se lo fossero chi sei tu a giudicarle?! Poi quelle altre meritevoli di fiducia voi maschi non le sapete neanche riconoscere ed apprezzare! Se ti capitasse una ragazza cosi non la degneresti neanche di un sorriso.Tu vai in cerca di roba facile, semplice, una botta e via e poi vieni qui a fare discorsi sulla fiducia? Scendi da solo dal tuo piedistallo perché prima o poi qualcuno ti buttera e ti farai molto male...


E' priprio cosi. Le ragazze serie non sono interessanti o spaventano. E non la danno via facilmente, anzi.


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> :up:


re-reply


----------



## disincantata (29 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> non so chi sei...ma ti leggo con immenso piacere...e quoto decisamente... tutto!! Benvenuto/a


Cerca. Il marito......


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' priprio cosi. Le ragazze serie non sono interessanti o spaventano. E non la danno via facilmente, anzi.


infatti... Trovami una ragazza seria che viene applaudita o conosciuta o riconosciuta anche dall'Italia...vanno di moda le veline, le schedine,le carte vetrate... E poi si lamentano... La donna seria annoia... Non ne parla infatti mai nessuno... Un perché ci sarà...


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Cerca. Il marito......


ahhh !!


----------



## Eratò (29 Dicembre 2013)

Eh si! Dopo giornate intere con quello fetente bugiardo stronzo di mio marito, cercando di mantenermi civile per la presenza di 2 figlioletti....sono riuscita finalmente a scoppiare!!! Era ora! Portatemeli tutti qua i fedifraghi che almeno mi risparmio 1 ora di psicoterapia!


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Dicembre 2013)

chedire ha detto:


> Eh si! Dopo giornate intere con quello fetente bugiardo stronzo di mio marito, cercando di mantenermi civile per la presenza di 2 figlioletti....sono riuscita finalmente a scoppiare!!! Era ora! Portatemeli tutti qua i fedifraghi che almeno mi risparmio 1 ora di psicoterapia!


sei disponibile anche di persona per certi compiti...su stronzi infedeli???


----------



## Eratò (29 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> sei disponibile anche di persona per certi compiti...su stronzi infedeli???


Dove e quando?! Adesso cambio il nick e mi batezzo "lavendetta"..Farei strage di questo periodo


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Dicembre 2013)

chedire ha detto:


> Dove e quando?! Adesso cambio il nick e mi batezzo "lavendetta"..Farei strage di questo periodo


mmmmm mi piacerebbe che qualcuno gli spacchi quella macchina da 60000 euro alla quale tiene tanto e che quando stava con me ci fece salire tutte le sue.... Donzelle... :fischio: 

La vendetta,mi piaci,io e te faremo molta strada insieme   se hai anche bisogno tu... Fai un fischio...magari vengo a farti da babysitter...se lui fa il marpione ce lo faccio stare lo lego e poi un bel calcio nelle palle che si dimenticherà di averle...  sorry sn arrabbiata anche io...


----------



## Eratò (29 Dicembre 2013)

Cara Scaredheart nessuna ti capisce più di me e credimi tante volte ho voluto scrivere con le chiavi la parola stronzo sulla sua macchina....oppure buttarci sopra il suo bilanciere con tutti i pesi.Io sono qui, disponibile a farli penare e non ti nascondo che vorrei punirlo il mio in modo subdolo e crudele però proprio come lui ha ferito a me....


----------



## Tebe (29 Dicembre 2013)

chedire ha detto:


> Dove e quando?! Adesso cambio il nick e mi batezzo "lavendetta"..Farei strage di questo periodo


:scared:


----------



## Tebe (29 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> mmmmm mi piacerebbe che qualcuno gli spacchi quella macchina da 60000 euro alla quale tiene tanto e che quando stava con me ci fece salire tutte le sue.... Donzelle... :fischio:
> 
> La vendetta,mi piaci,io e te faremo molta strada insieme   se hai anche bisogno tu... Fai un fischio...magari vengo a farti da babysitter...se lui fa il marpione ce lo faccio stare lo lego e poi un bel calcio nelle palle che si dimenticherà di averle...  sorry sn arrabbiata anche io...


:scared::scared:


----------



## Eratò (29 Dicembre 2013)

Cmq MrY che fine ha fatto? Com'è? Si apre una discussione e poi non si risponde più? Non si fa così! Forse s' aspettava che gli facessimo i complimenti e gli chiedessimo il num di telefono? Ma non ha il coraggio di rispondere nemmeno a 2 sconosciute che esprimono la loro opinione in un salotto virtuale? Cmq MrY continua così, non ti fidare e rimani solo perché sarebbe un delitto distruggere la vita a qualche povera ragazza....


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared::scared:


Tranquilla...che vengano prima al mio cospetto...
Guarda che io sono un uomo che....
è riuscito....a....
fare certe cose a lunaiena...
solo con una palpatina al suo culetto....

E lei non credeva ai miei poteri...

E ora canta...
Ahi ahi ahi se faccio un figlio...ahi ahi ahi lo chiamo emilio....

Ora già sa pure lei che il conte può davvero tutto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (29 Dicembre 2013)

Madonna santa.




Hemm...ciao.
Benvenuta.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2013)

chedire ha detto:


> Cmq MrY che fine ha fatto? Com'è? Si apre una discussione e poi non si risponde più? Non si fa così! Forse s' aspettava che gli facessimo i complimenti e gli chiedessimo il num di telefono? Ma non ha il coraggio di rispondere nemmeno a 2 sconosciute che esprimono la loro opinione in un salotto virtuale? Cmq MrY continua così, non ti fidare e rimani solo perché sarebbe un delitto distruggere la vita a qualche povera ragazza....


Più che altro 
magari non è sempre loggato qui...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E se ne strasbatte i maroni....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (29 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tranquilla...che vengano prima al mio cospetto...
> Guarda che io sono un uomo che....
> è riuscito....a....
> fare certe cose a lunaiena...
> ...


Conte alziamo le barricate!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Conte alziamo le barricate!


Ma sai quando dall'alto della mia turris autoreferens le vedo arrivare
alzo il pontelevatoio...no?

La fiducia è una cosa strana...

La carne è debole e lo spirito infermo...


----------



## Eratò (29 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più che altro
> magari non è sempre loggato qui...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> E se ne strasbatte i maroni....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


I marons glaces direi...ma penso che essere sempre loggati qui non sia un torto a nessuno


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2013)

chedire ha detto:


> I marons glaces direi...ma penso che essere sempre loggati qui non sia un torto a nessuno


No...
Non è certo un torto
Ma capirai da te stessa che...
Del doman non v'è certezza!


----------



## Eratò (29 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...
> Non è certo un torto
> Ma capirai da te stessa che...
> Del doman non v'è certezza!


Veramente ho capito da me stessa che nemmeno del ieri c'era certezza ma non l'avevo capito


----------



## Scaredheart (29 Dicembre 2013)

chedire ha detto:


> Veramente ho capito da me stessa che nemmeno del ieri c'era certezza ma non l'avevo capito


nel dubbio torturiamo la radice del male!!


----------



## Eratò (29 Dicembre 2013)

Ragazzi la verità è che i santi e le sante si trovano solo nel paradiso...da quando partono gli ormoni siamo tutti dei potenziali diavoli...l'importante è avere gli attributi di dire la verità e chiedere scusa quando si sbaglia.Questo fa di un uomo un uomoe di una donna una donna...basta con le cavolate


----------



## Leda (29 Dicembre 2013)

chedire ha detto:


> Ragazzi la verità è che i santi e le sante si trovano solo nel paradiso...da quando partono gli ormoni siamo tutti dei potenziali diavoli...l'importante è avere gli attributi di dire la verità e chiedere scusa quando si sbaglia.Questo fa di un uomo un uomoe di una donna una donna...basta con le cavolate


Approvo :up:


----------



## net (30 Dicembre 2013)

ma qualcuno di noi ha ancora la capacità di comportarsi da essere umano e non cedere all'ormone scordandosi dell'altro. Poi ovvio che ogni storia è a sè. Non siamo tutti traditi, non siamo tutti traditori. Tanti sbagliano, e dovrebbero avere poi il coraggio di confessarlo e farsi perdonare o cacciare a calci, ma tanti pur potendo sbagliare, pur potendo scegliere di cedere non lo fanno. Io ancora voglio crederci.


----------



## mic (30 Dicembre 2013)

net ha detto:


> ma qualcuno di noi ha ancora la capacità di comportarsi da essere umano e non cedere all'ormone scordandosi dell'altro. Poi ovvio che ogni storia è a sè. Non siamo tutti traditi, non siamo tutti traditori. Tanti sbagliano, e dovrebbero avere poi il coraggio di confessarlo e farsi perdonare o cacciare a calci, ma tanti pur potendo sbagliare, pur potendo scegliere di cedere non lo fanno. Io ancora voglio crederci.


Certo che esistono. Ma il cedere o non cedere all'ormone sono entrambe caratteristiche racchiuse nell'umano.
Siamo fatti così, non ci possiamo fare poi molto....


----------



## danielacala (30 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> non so chi sei...ma ti leggo con immenso piacere...e quoto decisamente... tutto!! Benvenuto/a


È una persona molto bella.


----------



## danielacala (30 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> mmmmm mi piacerebbe che qualcuno gli spacchi quella macchina da 60000 euro alla quale tiene tanto e che quando stava con me ci fece salire tutte le sue.... Donzelle... :fischio:
> 
> La vendetta,mi piaci,io e te faremo molta strada insieme   se hai anche bisogno tu... Fai un fischio...magari vengo a farti da babysitter...se lui fa il marpione ce lo faccio stare lo lego e poi un bel calcio nelle palle che si dimenticherà di averle...  sorry sn arrabbiata anche io...


ODDIO. .che iene..no..no..io non partecipo,
             guardo solo...poi se arrivano     gendarmi e ispettori io dico: si si li ho 
visti scappare da quella parte... i rei sono sicurissima erano tutti maschi


----------



## danny (30 Dicembre 2013)

chedire ha detto:


> Ragazzi la verità è che i santi e le sante si trovano solo nel paradiso...da quando partono gli ormoni siamo tutti dei potenziali diavoli...l'importante è avere gli attributi di dire la verità e chiedere scusa quando si sbaglia.Questo fa di un uomo un uomoe di una donna una donna...basta con le cavolate



E' così.


----------



## danny (30 Dicembre 2013)

net ha detto:


> ma qualcuno di noi ha ancora la capacità di comportarsi da essere umano e non cedere all'ormone scordandosi dell'altro. Poi ovvio che ogni storia è a sè. Non siamo tutti traditi, non siamo tutti traditori. Tanti sbagliano, e dovrebbero avere poi il coraggio di confessarlo e farsi perdonare o cacciare a calci, ma tanti pur potendo sbagliare, pur potendo scegliere di cedere non lo fanno. Io ancora voglio crederci.


Sì, ci sono delle persone su cui metterei la mano sul fuoco che mai cederanno.
Ma sono veramente poche.
Sull'opinione però che gli altri hanno di noi e noi degli altri poi non ho grande considerazione.
In questi giorni i miei 10 kg in meno, il cambio di look (capita, quando si cambia dentro, di voler cambiare anche fuori), e un certo modo di affrontare e mascherare la cosa ha fatto balenare ad alcune persone vicine a me il sospetto che io avessi l'amante. E me l'hanno chiesto.
Di mia moglie invece non ha sospettato nessuno. Lei ha sempre quell'immagine presso tutti da ragazza seria, anche rigida nei principi. E' proprio vero che non vi è nulla di certo nelle nostre convinzioni.
Ma farsi troppe paranoie, ripeto, lo trovo assurdo, nelle cose bisogna buttarsi con un minimo di incoscienza.
Alcuni hanno stigmatizzato il fatto che lei ne avesse 3 all'epoca (ma pure io, a dire il vero, di conseguenza, ma a questo han fatto in caso pochi). Stiamo parlando di 25 anni fa. Come se una persona di 16/7 anni sia immutabilmente la stessa a 40 e poco più. Nessuno di noi è costante nella vita, e anche credersi inattaccabili degli ormoni è un'illusione. Dipende da tanti fattori, a mio parere. E dalle occasioni. Ma la paura non ci deve mai far rinunciare al desiderio di impegnarsi in relazioni coinvolgenti.


----------



## danielacala (30 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ci sono delle persone su cui metterei la mano sul fuoco che mai cederanno.
> Ma sono veramente poche.
> Sull'opinione però che gli altri hanno di noi e noi degli altri poi non ho grande considerazione.
> In questi giorni i miei 10 kg in meno, il cambio di look (capita, quando si cambia dentro, di voler cambiare anche fuori), e un certo modo di affrontare e mascherare la cosa ha fatto balenare ad alcune persone vicine a me il sospetto che io avessi l'amante. E me l'hanno chiesto.
> ...


Sai Danny  ...Mr Y.  salta di fiore in fiore
poi si lamenta perché quei fiori sono facili,
sono di tutti ..e blabla...
TU se ipnotizzato da
un solo fiore ..e non ti incazzi se mosconi
vari succhiano il suo nettare..
.io mi auguro
per tutti noi che il nuovo anno ci regali
una vita migliore.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ci sono delle persone su cui metterei la mano sul fuoco che mai cederanno.
> Ma sono veramente poche.
> Sull'opinione però che gli altri hanno di noi e noi degli altri poi non ho grande considerazione.
> In questi giorni i miei 10 kg in meno, il cambio di look (capita, quando si cambia dentro, di voler cambiare anche fuori), e un certo modo di affrontare e mascherare la cosa ha fatto balenare ad alcune persone vicine a me il sospetto che io avessi l'amante. E me l'hanno chiesto.
> ...


Alt fermo non è che stigmatizziamo  il comportamento di tua moglie a 16/17 anni ( per quanto 3 in una botta non sia la norma ) ma piuttosto tu all'inizio ci hai raccontato quasi di una donna timorata che di colpo aveva avuto uno stravolgimento nel suo modo di essere, invece no tua moglie amava a 17 anni interessarsi di  più fiori contemporaneamente e lo stesso a 40 anni, direi anzi che non è cambiata in nulla semmai sei tu che non hai saputo cogliere già da allora il suo vero modo di essere e ora sei prostrato da questa rivelazione tardiva tutto qui


----------



## danny (30 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Alt fermo non è che stigmatizziamo  il comportamento di tua moglie a 16/17 anni ( per quanto 3 in una botta non sia la norma ) ma piuttosto tu all'inizio ci hai raccontato quasi di una donna timorata che di colpo aveva avuto uno stravolgimento nel suo modo di essere, invece no tua moglie amava a 17 anni interessarsi di  più fiori contemporaneamente e lo stesso a 40 anni, direi anzi che non è cambiata in nulla semmai sei tu che non hai saputo cogliere già da allora il suo vero modo di essere e ora sei prostrato da questa rivelazione tardiva tutto qui



Più che io direi che lei aveva messo da parte il suo modo di essere, se è quello il suo modo di essere, per oltre 20 anni.
Direi che i fattori in gioco però sono altri e decisamente più complessi.
Ma stando in superficie ci vedrei anche una donna, se vogliamo, che per tutta una vita è stata repressa o si è repressa se seguiamo il tuo ragionamento.
Prima dai genitori, poi dallo studio e dal poco tempo a disposizione, poi uscita di casa, dalle regole del matrimonio e dalla figlia.
Arrivata a superare i 40 anni e contando i pochi uomini alle spalle, e il poco tempo davanti, ha cominciato a pensare di togliersi qualche soddisfazione.
Prima magari di pensare al secondo figlio.
Credi sia la sola persona ad arrivare a questa conclusione, intorno ai 40 anni?
Secondo me l'unica differenza sono le occasioni.
Io non ne ho mai avute. Nessuna donna è riuscita ad essere così interessante o io a interessare ad alcuna donna in questi anni da avere una storia. Ripeto, nessuno è santo fino in fondo.


----------



## eagle (30 Dicembre 2013)

net ha detto:


> ma qualcuno di noi ha ancora la capacità di comportarsi da essere umano e non cedere all'ormone scordandosi dell'altro. Poi ovvio che ogni storia è a sè. Non siamo tutti traditi, non siamo tutti traditori. Tanti sbagliano, e dovrebbero avere poi il coraggio di confessarlo e farsi perdonare o cacciare a calci, ma tanti pur potendo sbagliare, pur potendo scegliere di cedere non lo fanno. Io ancora voglio crederci.


La differenza sta nei comportamenti, non nelle parole. Dire che tutti siamo potenzialmente traditori è relativismo.
Traditore è chi tradisce, non chi potrebbe tradire se capita l'occasione, se si innamora di un'altra persona, se vive un momento difficile, bla bla bla.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Più che io direi che lei aveva messo da parte il suo modo di essere, se è quello il suo modo di essere, per oltre 20 anni.
> Direi che i fattori in gioco però sono altri e decisamente più complessi.
> Ma stando in superficie ci vedrei anche una donna, se vogliamo, che per tutta una vita è stata repressa o si è repressa se seguiamo il tuo ragionamento.
> Prima dai genitori, poi dallo studio e dal poco tempo a disposizione, poi uscita di casa, dalle regole del matrimonio e dalla figlia.
> ...


Presumo sia il sul modo di essere da come ce la racconti tu, via via hai aggiunto spezzoni rispetto alle esperienze di tua moglie quindi prendo per buono ciò che scrivi. Ora che si sia sentita repressa ci sta, solo lei può saperlo d'altro canto credo che lei sia stata artefice della sua vita quindi: studi, matrimonio e figlia siano stati suoi desideri, non vedo dove sia il sacrificio eventualmente il vostro rapporto di coppia può esserle andato stretto ad un certo punto e da qui il concetto di sacrificio e la sua esperienza con il tipo. Peraltro tua moglie dimostra di dire la verità solo quando costretta quindi mah fossi in te ci andrei piano sui 20 anni precedenti. Comunque sembra leggendoti di legger tua moglie : difesa ad oltranza :mrgreen: Va benissimo basta che ora accetti la sua realtà fregandotene ... Prova ad attuare una coppia aperta non vedo per voi alternative onestamente


----------



## oscuro (30 Dicembre 2013)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Più che io direi che lei aveva messo da parte il suo modo di essere, se è quello il suo modo di essere, per oltre 20 anni.
> Direi che i fattori in gioco però sono altri e decisamente più complessi.
> Ma stando in superficie ci vedrei anche una donna, se vogliamo, che per tutta una vita è stata repressa o si è repressa se seguiamo il tuo ragionamento.
> Prima dai genitori, poi dallo studio e dal poco tempo a disposizione, poi uscita di casa, dalle regole del matrimonio e dalla figlia.
> ...


Ma nessuno di noi è in odore di santità,tu vuoi portare il discorso dove ti conviene ma qui sarebbe da discutere sull'onestà intellettuale di tua moglie.Se a 17 ti scopi 3 uomini in contemporanea forse non sei così timida,e non hai tutti questi valori e principi,basterebbe essere single e fare i propri comodi a maggior ragione a 17 anni....!Questa donna è scorretta,è stata sempre scorretta,disonesta,egoista,il resto come ti ho scritto tante volte è quello che vuoi credere.Danny a 40 anni contano i fatti e le azioni,e su quelli che siamo chiamati a ragionare.Non su quello che ci conviene credere.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2013)

Però è anche vero che nessuno può essere inchiodato (crocefisso?) per la sua adolescenza, altrimenti chi era timido e vergine dovrebbe inevitabilmente farsi frate o suora. E ben sappiamo tutti che si può essere verginelli e mammolette da giovani e poi diventare star del porno.


----------



## Tubarao (30 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però è anche vero che nessuno può essere inchiodato (crocefisso?) per la sua adolescenza, altrimenti chi era timido e vergine dovrebbe inevitabilmente farsi frate o suora. E ben sappiamo tutti che si può essere verginelli e mammolette da giovani e poi diventare star del porno.


Infatti Moana Pozzi, buonanima, studiò dalle Orsoline


----------



## Eratò (30 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> È una persona molto bella.


Grazie, grazie davvero.Il complimento più bello che mi abbiano mai fatto e che ho sempre voluto sentire..


----------



## Eratò (30 Dicembre 2013)

Per me se vogliamo continuare a rapportarci con gli altri è essenziale accettare che in fondo a ciascuno di noi esiste un lato oscuro che a volte rimane nascosto e a volte no.Se esce fuori questo lato oscuro dipende molto dalla coscienza, dalla empatia, dalla sensibilita nei confronti della psiche del prossimo e dal rispetto verso noi stessi e gli altri.Ho avuto tante volte l'occasione di tradire mio marito ma non l'ho mai fatto non perché sono una santa ma perché so che non sopporterei guardare negli occhi i miei figli e neanche lui nonostante il male che m'ha fatto.È questione di coscienza che prevale sul mio lato oscuro...Fatto sta che quando si sbaglia bisogna affrontare le responsabilita dei propri sbagli invece che minimizzare


----------



## perplesso (30 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ci sono delle persone su cui metterei la mano sul fuoco che mai cederanno.
> Ma sono veramente poche.
> Sull'opinione però che gli altri hanno di noi e noi degli altri poi non ho grande considerazione.
> In questi giorni i miei 10 kg in meno, il cambio di look (capita, quando si cambia dentro, di voler cambiare anche fuori), e un certo modo di affrontare e mascherare la cosa ha fatto balenare ad alcune persone vicine a me il sospetto che io avessi l'amante. E me l'hanno chiesto.
> ...


tua moglie non è cambiata,fattene una ragione.   il suo vero Io è quello che hai conosciuto a 17 anni.
che poi si sia repressa x obbedire a convenzioni sociali, ok.

ma è più verosimile che TU sia stato ad infilare la testa sotto la sabbia per tutti questi anni per non vedere quello che non sai accettare.

chè alla fine è solo questo che devi decidere: sei in grado di accettare la nuova realtà?  per ora il tuo corpo dice di no,infatti hai perso già 10 kg in pochi mesi,vuoi arrivare al limite dell'anoressia prima di ammettere che tu una donna che non accetta più il vincolo dell'esclusività NON la reggi?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però è anche vero che nessuno può essere inchiodato (crocefisso?) per la sua adolescenza, altrimenti chi era timido e vergine dovrebbe inevitabilmente farsi frate o suora. E ben sappiamo tutti che si può essere verginelli e mammolette da giovani e poi diventare star del porno.


Ma infatti...
Io ero fratino sai a sedici anni...
E' stata la Eva che mi ha fatto fare le cosacce in bagno 
e non ho più capito niente...

Allora andai dal frate a confessarmi

e tuonò....la donna è oggetto di seduzione e peccato
Salvati l'anima finchè sei in tempo
loro sono tutte amiche del demonio

Tu sei la paglia e loro il fuoco....

Al che la Eva mi disse che ne pensi del nostro rapporto?
Ti vuoi far frate ma hai la mona in testa...

Sai cara io penso che sia un fuoco di paglia...

Al che andò lei dal padre rettore esordendo se non siete capaci voi di voler bene al mio contino, lasciate che lo faccia io....

Immenso risultato no?
A giugno fui espulso dal collegio....

La Eva piangeva e mi telefonava...dimmi che a liceo vai che io ti seguirò....

E io...a lei...no per carità...
Lascia che il mona qua si prenda la maturità in santa pace....

E andai al nuovo liceo:
Muso duro bareta fracà
Basta donne, donne basta...

Ero decisissimo...
Ma ecco che entra in classe lei la figlia di Amenduni...

E dissi...
Mortisia...

Lei mi fece ma cos'hai non hai mai visto una donna?

E io bella come te, mai...
Sono innamoratooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2013)

chedire ha detto:


> Per me se vogliamo continuare a rapportarci con gli altri è essenziale accettare che in fondo a ciascuno di noi esiste un lato oscuro che a volte rimane nascosto e a volte no.Se esce fuori questo lato oscuro dipende molto dalla coscienza, dalla empatia, dalla sensibilita nei confronti della psiche del prossimo e dal rispetto verso noi stessi e gli altri.Ho avuto tante volte l'occasione di tradire mio marito ma non l'ho mai fatto non perché sono una santa ma perché so che non sopporterei guardare negli occhi i miei figli e neanche lui nonostante il male che m'ha fatto.È questione di coscienza che prevale sul mio lato oscuro...Fatto sta che quando si sbaglia bisogna affrontare le responsabilita dei propri sbagli invece che minimizzare


E poi quei tizi non ti piacevano tanto :mexican:.
C'è chi tradisce pure con il primo che passa e chi viene coinvolto solo da poche persone o con modalità che richiedono una frequentazione assidua.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tua moglie non è cambiata,fattene una ragione.   il suo vero Io è quello che hai conosciuto a 17 anni.
> che poi si sia repressa x obbedire a convenzioni sociali, ok.
> 
> ma è più verosimile che TU sia stato ad infilare la testa sotto la sabbia per tutti questi anni per non vedere quello che non sai accettare.
> ...


Se c'è chi ha pensato che lui abbia l'amante, la perdita di peso non è stata così negativa .


----------



## perplesso (30 Dicembre 2013)

chedire ha detto:


> Per me se vogliamo continuare a rapportarci con gli altri è essenziale accettare che in fondo a ciascuno di noi esiste un lato oscuro che a volte rimane nascosto e a volte no.Se esce fuori questo lato oscuro dipende molto dalla coscienza, dalla empatia, dalla sensibilita nei confronti della psiche del prossimo e dal rispetto verso noi stessi e gli altri.Ho avuto tante volte l'occasione di tradire mio marito ma non l'ho mai fatto non perché sono una santa ma perché so che non sopporterei guardare negli occhi i miei figli e neanche lui nonostante il male che m'ha fatto.È questione di coscienza che prevale sul mio lato oscuro...Fatto sta che quando si sbaglia bisogna affrontare le responsabilita dei propri sbagli invece che minimizzare


il cuneo si infila dove c'è una crepa.    tu prima credevi che nel tuo muro non ce ne fossero,ora sai che ci stava la Breccia di Porta Pia.

da quel poco che ho letto,mi pari una donna che non tradirebbe per ripicca,il che va a tuo onore.

Ma non sentirti così certa che un uomo o una donna che ti riportino quello che ti è stato rubato non possano un domani farti vacillare


----------



## perplesso (30 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se c'è chi ha pensato che lui abbia l'amante, la perdita di peso non è stata così negativa .


il che rafforza la teoria dello struzzo


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il che rafforza la teoria dello struzzo


Io scherzavo.
C'è chi reagisce allo stress mangiando meno e chi mangiando di più.
Danny non mi sembra che stia negando nulla. Infatti è qui a discuterne.


----------



## perplesso (30 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io scherzavo.
> C'è chi reagisce allo stress mangiando meno e chi mangiando di più.
> Danny non mi sembra che stia negando nulla. Infatti è qui a discuterne.


Danny si sta scindendo.   vuol credere ostinatamente che può sopportare tutto questo pur di non divorziare,il suo corpo dice tutto il contrario.

nel mezzo,ripeto,ci sta una bambina che sono curioso di capire chi la stia accudendo in questo periodo,dei 2


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Danny si sta scindendo.   vuol credere ostinatamente che può sopportare tutto questo pur di non divorziare,il suo corpo dice tutto il contrario.
> 
> nel mezzo,ripeto,ci sta una bambina che sono curioso di capire chi la stia accudendo in questo periodo,dei 2


Non è che separandosi (il divorzio è successivo, vivono in Italia mi pare) starebbero di colpo benissimo e sarebbero sereni genitori.
Non lo sanno loro e non sappiamo noi come si svilupperà la loro vicenda.


----------



## perplesso (30 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che separandosi (il divorzio è successivo, vivono in Italia mi pare) starebbero di colpo benissimo e sarebbero sereni genitori.
> Non lo sanno loro e non sappiamo noi come si svilupperà la loro vicenda.


il sentiment è fortemente negativo sui futures di questa coppia.

il consiglio è tenere fino a che Danny non avrà recuperato quel minimo di serenità per decidere cosa fare da grande,ma la prospettiva sul medio-lungo termine è un ognuno per la sua strada.

la paura di un fallimento come progetto di coppia è tanta roba,non ne dubito,ma la paura per un crollo mentale cronico dovrebbe essere ben maggiore


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il sentiment è fortemente negativo sui futures di questa coppia.
> 
> il consiglio è tenere fino a che Danny non avrà recuperato quel minimo di serenità per decidere cosa fare da grande,ma la prospettiva sul medio-lungo termine è un ognuno per la sua strada.
> 
> la paura di un fallimento come progetto di coppia è tanta roba,non ne dubito,ma la paura per un crollo mentale cronico dovrebbe essere ben maggiore


Se si crede che il secondo dipenda dal primo è durissimo decidere per una separazione.


----------



## Eratò (30 Dicembre 2013)

La separazione non risolve nulla quando non sei pronto ad affrontare ed accettare la realtà delle tue decisioni.Parlarne è facile ma quando parte la lettera ti rendi veramente conto di quello che succedera'(affidamento congiunto, condizioni economiche ma soprattutto spiegarlo ai figli che capiscono e avvertono tutto...).L'aiuto psicologico ci vuole addirittura prima di andare dal avvocato


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> È una persona molto bella.


:up:




danielacala ha detto:


> ODDIO. .che iene..no..no..io non partecipo,
> guardo solo...poi se arrivano     gendarmi e ispettori io dico: si si li ho
> visti scappare da quella parte... i rei sono sicurissima erano tutti maschi


è già importante per noi


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Più che io direi che lei aveva messo da parte il suo modo di essere, se è quello il suo modo di essere, per oltre 20 anni.
> Direi che i fattori in gioco però sono altri e decisamente più complessi.
> Ma stando in superficie ci vedrei anche una donna, se vogliamo, che per tutta una vita è stata repressa o si è repressa se seguiamo il tuo ragionamento.
> Prima dai genitori, poi dallo studio e dal poco tempo a disposizione, poi uscita di casa, dalle regole del matrimonio e dalla figlia.
> ...


quando una affermazione riferita alle persone riporta nessuno o tutti è per certo nulla!


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2013)

chedire ha detto:


> La separazione non risolve nulla quando non sei pronto ad affrontare ed accettare la realtà delle tue decisioni.Parlarne è facile ma quando parte la lettera ti rendi veramente conto di quello che succedera'(affidamento congiunto, condizioni economiche ma soprattutto spiegarlo ai figli che capiscono e avvertono tutto...).L'aiuto psicologico ci vuole addirittura prima di andare dal avvocato


C'è chi non riesce neanche ad andare a un appuntamento con l'avvocato.


----------



## danny (30 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Danny si sta scindendo.   vuol credere ostinatamente che può sopportare tutto questo pur di non divorziare,il suo corpo dice tutto il contrario.
> 
> nel mezzo,ripeto,ci sta una bambina che sono curioso di capire chi la stia accudendo in questo periodo,dei 2


Noi...
chi altri?
Lei è sempre con noi. Non ne parlo perché non deve essere coinvolta in un problema di coppia spero transitorio.
A lei vogliamo bene senza alcun cambiamento.


----------



## danny (30 Dicembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Danny si sta scindendo.   vuol credere ostinatamente che può sopportare tutto questo pur di non divorziare,il suo corpo dice tutto il contrario.
> 2



Il mio corpo reagisce a uno stress.
Tra quest'esperienza e quella di gioventù c'è un abisso in termini di differenze
All'epoca ero giovane, avevo tanti amici, vivevo con i genitori, ero all'inizio della mia vita amorosa, uscivo tutte le sere e non ho avuto difficoltà a trovarmi altre due storie con cui bilanciare quelle di quella che sarebbe diventata (ma all'epoca ne ero inconsapevole) in una fase della vita successiva mia moglie.
Ora mi avvicino ai 50, non ho più miei amici (solo coppie con figli che frequentiamo insieme), vivo con mia moglie, con cui abbiamo pure un unico conto in comune, e non conosco donne single interessanti a cui piacere nella cerchia delle mie frequentazioni che possano bilanciare la storia di mia moglie o addirittura... sostituirla nel mio cuore. Sono solo, e la mia vita, come pure quella di mia moglie fino a qualche mese fa, è totalmente fondata sulla famiglia. Lo stress quindi è inevitabilmente enorme.
Per ovviare devo limare questa situazioni cercando di spostare di più il baricentro su di me piuttosto che sulla coppia. Non risolverà i problemi della coppia, ma ridurrà i miei.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però è anche vero che nessuno può essere inchiodato (crocefisso?) per la sua adolescenza, altrimenti chi era timido e vergine dovrebbe inevitabilmente farsi frate o suora. E ben sappiamo tutti che si può essere verginelli e mammolette da giovani e poi diventare star del porno.


Ma certo che no, il punto in realtà non è la personalità della moglie di danny ma la visione che lui ha di lei :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2013)

chedire ha detto:


> Per me se vogliamo continuare a rapportarci con gli altri è essenziale accettare che in fondo a ciascuno di noi esiste un lato oscuro che a volte rimane nascosto e a volte no.Se esce fuori questo lato oscuro dipende molto dalla coscienza, dalla empatia, dalla sensibilita nei confronti della psiche del prossimo e dal rispetto verso noi stessi e gli altri.Ho avuto tante volte l'occasione di tradire mio marito ma non l'ho mai fatto non perché sono una santa ma perché so che non sopporterei guardare negli occhi i miei figli e neanche lui nonostante il male che m'ha fatto.È questione di coscienza che prevale sul mio lato oscuro...Fatto sta che quando si sbaglia bisogna affrontare le responsabilita dei propri sbagli invece che minimizzare


Sottoscrivo ma nel caso di danny la moglie minimizza e  lui accosta ( termine bocciofilo ) quindi non ho ben capito chi si prende la responsabilità di un matrimonio sul' orlo del naufragio, all'apparenza nessuno dei due per questo non vedo sbocchi positivi se non nella coppia libera :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma certo che no, il punto in realtà non è la personalità della moglie di danny ma la visione che lui ha di lei :smile:


Può certamente sbagliarsi però ha più elementi lui di noi.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2013)

chedire ha detto:


> La separazione non risolve nulla quando non sei pronto ad affrontare ed accettare la realtà delle tue decisioni.Parlarne è facile ma quando parte la lettera ti rendi veramente conto di quello che succedera'(affidamento congiunto, condizioni economiche ma soprattutto spiegarlo ai figli che capiscono e avvertono tutto...).L'aiuto psicologico ci vuole addirittura prima di andare dal avvocato


Quoto pure questo ... Io dallo psicologo ci sarei andata già in questa situazione


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può certamente sbagliarsi però ha più elementi lui di noi.


Ah si  vero noi sappiamo ciò che riporta qui null'altro :smile::smile:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah si  vero noi sappiamo ciò che riporta qui null'altro :smile::smile:


Tu sei maliziosetta :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei maliziosetta :mrgreen:


No sul serio a me danny impensierisce perché lo vedo tanto come una barchetta tra le onde di un mare piuttosto agitato che invece di cercar di salvarsi, si auto convince che il destino prima o poi risolverà il tutto e quindi presumo farà calmare le acque prima che sia affogato ... A me st'atteggiamento mi inquieta tanto e per dirla tutta la moglie mi sembra molto molto scaltra e una donna molto molto scaltra rigira un uomo come e quanto  vuole :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (30 Dicembre 2013)

*Aòòòò*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti...
> Io ero fratino sai a sedici anni...
> E' stata la Eva che mi ha fatto fare le cosacce in bagno
> e non ho più capito niente...
> ...


Ma è proprio necessario?ci devi disossare i coglioni con questi annedoti di merda della tua vita di merda?nce ne frega un cazzo ti è chiaro o no?E che due coglioni ogni volta con ste storie di quando eri piccolo,e a vederti ci sei rimasto...piccolo....!:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (30 Dicembre 2013)

*A*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti...
> Io ero fratino sai a sedici anni...
> E' stata la Eva che mi ha fatto fare le cosacce in bagno
> e non ho più capito niente...
> ...


A Don alfio ci hai rotto li coglioni...!


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No sul serio a me danny impensierisce perché lo vedo tanto come una barchetta tra le onde di un mare piuttosto agitato che invece di cercar di salvarsi, si auto convince che il destino prima o poi risolverà il tutto e quindi presumo farà calmare le acque prima che sia affogato ... A me st'atteggiamento mi inquieta tanto e per dirla tutta la moglie mi sembra molto molto scaltra e una donna molto molto scaltra rigira un uomo come e quanto  vuole :singleeye:


A parte l'ultima frase che non mi piace per principio, non vedo per nulla Danny così sballottato e sprovveduto, anzi.
Certo soffre, come tutti, per il tradimento e ha una moglie disorientata, come tanti traditori, lo vedo lucido nel considerare gli aspetti sentimentali e pratici della situazione.
Non è un impulsivo.


----------



## danny (30 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No sul serio a me danny impensierisce perché lo vedo tanto come una barchetta tra le onde di un mare piuttosto agitato che invece di cercar di salvarsi, si auto convince che il destino prima o poi risolverà il tutto e quindi presumo farà calmare le acque prima che sia affogato ... A me st'atteggiamento mi inquieta tanto e per dirla tutta la moglie mi sembra molto molto scaltra e una donna molto molto scaltra rigira un uomo come e quanto  vuole :singleeye:


Potrebbe non essere così semplice come descrivi.
Io stesso che conosco la persona coinvolta direttamente faccio fatica a comprendere appieno i comportamenti e quanto avvenuto. In MP alcuni utenti mi hanno dato dritte interessanti per la valutazione di alcune contraddizioni palesi a livello comportamentale. Il destino non risolve niente: qui entrano in gioco scelte e opzioni su cui io purtroppo non ho alcun potere di intervenire, per quante energie possa mettere in campo da solo.
Mia moglie non è scaltra: se lo fosse stata non si sarebbe fatta beccare e avrebbe goduto senza problemi della relazione in gran segreto.
Il fatto che abbia lasciato volutamente segnali lungo tutto il percorso vuol dire che voleva rendermi gradualmente edotto di quanto accadeva. 
Oltre a questo, vi sono comportamenti contraddittori in ogni fase della storia che evidenziano spinte emotive a mio parere incontrollate.  Detta così non si capisce, ma credimi, faccio fatica anch'io adesso ad assemblare quanto accaduto  e dargli una coerenza.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Potrebbe non essere così semplice come descrivi.
> Io stesso che conosco la persona coinvolta direttamente faccio fatica a comprendere appieno i comportamenti e quanto avvenuto. In MP alcuni utenti mi hanno dato dritte interessanti per la valutazione di alcune contraddizioni palesi a livello comportamentale. Il destino non risolve niente: qui entrano in gioco scelte e opzioni su cui io purtroppo non ho alcun potere di intervenire, per quante energie possa mettere in campo da solo.
> Mia moglie non è scaltra: se lo fosse stata non si sarebbe fatta beccare e avrebbe goduto senza problemi della relazione in gran segreto.
> Il fatto che abbia lasciato volutamente segnali lungo tutto il percorso vuol dire che voleva rendermi gradualmente edotto di quanto accadeva.
> Oltre a questo, vi sono comportamenti contraddittori in ogni fase della storia che evidenziano spinte emotive a mio parere incontrollate.  Detta così non si capisce, ma credimi, faccio fatica anch'io adesso ad assemblare quanto accaduto  e dargli una coerenza.


No una moglie poco scaltra nel momento che si fa beccare non va oltre con il pseudo amante la finisce il subito. Game Over. Che tu non la comprenda è naturale hai scoperto una nuova "lei". Le scelte e le opzioni sono le tue e mi sembra di aver capito che scegli di superare il tradimento restando nel matrimonio quello che non mi è chiaro : quali paletti hai messo  e ne hai messi o scegli lei a prescindere da come si comporterà con l'altra metà del cielo che non sei tu ? lei sa a cosa va incontro se di nuovo oltrepassa la porta di un motel o vive con l'idea che è libera di farlo perché tanto tu incassi ?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è proprio necessario?ci devi disossare i coglioni con questi annedoti di merda della tua vita di merda?nce ne frega un cazzo ti è chiaro o no?E che due coglioni ogni volta con ste storie di quando eri piccolo,e a vederti ci sei rimasto...piccolo....!:carneval:


Poi ero promesso sposo ad un'altra brava ragazza
Suo padre vigile di paese mi aveva promesso una paletta di plastica

Ma poi mi ritovai seduta sulla consolle una collega panterona docente di conservatorio...

eh dovetti crescere sulla strada

Ma non avevo problemi a trovare la scimmietta....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (30 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No una moglie poco scaltra nel momento che si fa beccare non va oltre con il pseudo amante la finisce il subito.



Non si è fatta beccare. Praticamente me l'ha detto.
Una sera mi ha chiesto "Posso uscire con un mio amico?".
Mia moglie non ha amici maschi e non era mai uscita a cena da sola.
Un po' misantropa lo è sempre stata. 
Poteva inventarsi una scusa.
Non lo ha fatto.
Perché? Perché aveva ansia di avere un incidente con lui in auto e che io scoprissi la sua storia così.
Questa è ansia, pura ansia, direi addirittura patologica.
Come dovute all'ansia sono tutte le tracce che ha lasciato e che ho raccolto man mano.
Parlare di scaltrezza, di furbizia, qui è sbagliato.
Le ragioni sono altre e le sto mettendo insieme con fatica. 
Se non le comprendo appieno sarà più difficile trovare una via d'uscita.


----------



## erab (30 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Non si è fatta beccare. Praticamente me l'ha detto.
> Una sera mi ha chiesto "Posso uscire con un mio amico?".
> Mia moglie non ha amici maschi e non era mai uscita a cena da sola.
> Un po' misantropa lo è sempre stata.
> ...


Mi sa tanto che hai sposato una sweet.....


----------



## perplesso (30 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Noi...
> chi altri?
> Lei è sempre con noi. Non ne parlo perché non deve essere coinvolta in un problema di coppia spero transitorio.
> A lei vogliamo bene senza alcun cambiamento.





danny ha detto:


> Il mio corpo reagisce a uno stress.
> Tra quest'esperienza e quella di gioventù c'è un abisso in termini di differenze
> All'epoca ero giovane, avevo tanti amici, vivevo con i genitori, ero all'inizio della mia vita amorosa, uscivo tutte le sere e non ho avuto difficoltà a trovarmi altre due storie con cui bilanciare quelle di quella che sarebbe diventata (ma all'epoca ne ero inconsapevole) in una fase della vita successiva mia moglie.
> Ora mi avvicino ai 50, non ho più miei amici (solo coppie con figli che frequentiamo insieme), vivo con mia moglie, con cui abbiamo pure un unico conto in comune, e non conosco donne single interessanti a cui piacere nella cerchia delle mie frequentazioni che possano bilanciare la storia di mia moglie o addirittura... sostituirla nel mio cuore. Sono solo, e la mia vita, come pure quella di mia moglie fino a qualche mese fa, è totalmente fondata sulla famiglia. Lo stress quindi è inevitabilmente enorme.
> Per ovviare devo limare questa situazioni cercando di spostare di più il baricentro su di me piuttosto che sulla coppia. Non risolverà i problemi della coppia, ma ridurrà i miei.


allora staccati da sto pc e vai a giocare con tua figlia,ti farà molto meglio di qualsiasi altra cosa.

e comincia col pensare che il pianeta Terra non si conclude nella cerchia delle tue conoscenze


----------



## oscuro (30 Dicembre 2013)

*Dai*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi ero promesso sposo ad un'altra brava ragazza
> Suo padre vigile di paese mi aveva promesso una paletta di plastica
> 
> Ma poi mi ritovai seduta sulla consolle una collega panterona docente di conservatorio...
> ...


Perplesso,tuba,gas,ultimo,questa è gente cresciuta per strada,tu sei cresciuto nel cesso!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perplesso,tuba,gas,ultimo,questa è gente cresciuta per strada,tu sei cresciuto nel cesso!


Dici?
Sai una cosa che ho avuto come immensa fortuna rispetto a tanti coetanei?

La biblioteca del collegio.
L'organo a canne a mio uso e consumo.

Di quella vita ricordo solo che la limitazione stava negli orari.
Tutto era misurato.

Ricordo che una volta mi fu ridotto il tempo di poter stare all'organo.
Ok, dissi, io entro in sciopero.

Mi dissero se tu non suoni alla festa dei genitori, diremo alla predica come mai l'organo tace.

Risposi...ok problemi vostri...

Mi ridiedero il tempo che IO avevo chiesto per poter suonare....

In fondo che cosa avevo chiesto io?
Di essere esonerato alla sera a guardare la tv, per starmene in chiesa a suonare l'organo.

La musica si mi ha protetto
da una montagna di cose inutili di questo mondo.

E votato il mio spirito alla meditazione delle cose celesti.


----------



## marietto (30 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Non ne parlo perché non deve essere coinvolta in un problema di coppia spero transitorio.





danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie mi ha fatto un discorso sul fatto che per lei la fedeltà è più un obbligo che un valore... dice che è fatta così... si è sempre trattenuta ma non è nelle sue corde. Ora con la collega che la istruisce si è probabilmente "liberata".


Se il succo della questione è quello descritto nel tuo post di qualche giorno fa (secondo quote), difficilmente il problema sarà transitorio.
Se invece si trattava solo di parole "a vanvera" e lei si è semplicemente infatuata del tizio, qualche speranza c'è, anche se non so se la tattica attendista pagherà...

Sulla scaltrezza: io, da quello che hai scritto finora, percepisco una specie di "scaltrezza ingenua" quasi "adolescenziale" (inventare scuse un po' stupide che contengano comunque sempre un fondo di verità, hai visto mai che il "genitore" faccia qualche controllo superficiale). Comunque parrebbe funzionare, visto che, pur sgamata subito, continua tranquillamente a fare quello che le pare...


----------



## realista1 (30 Dicembre 2013)

danny ha detto:


> Il mio corpo reagisce a uno stress.
> Tra quest'esperienza e quella di gioventù c'è un abisso in termini di differenze
> All'epoca ero giovane, avevo tanti amici, vivevo con i genitori, ero all'inizio della mia vita amorosa, uscivo tutte le sere e non ho avuto difficoltà a trovarmi altre due storie con cui bilanciare quelle di quella che sarebbe diventata (ma all'epoca ne ero inconsapevole) in una fase della vita successiva mia moglie.
> *Ora mi avvicino ai 50, non ho più miei amici (solo coppie con figli che frequentiamo insieme), vivo con mia moglie, con cui abbiamo pure un unico conto in comune, e non conosco donne single interessanti a cui piacere nella cerchia delle mie frequentazioni che possano bilanciare la storia di mia moglie o addirittura... sostituirla nel mio cuore. Sono solo, e la mia vita, come pure quella di mia moglie fino a qualche mese fa, è totalmente fondata sulla famiglia. Lo stress quindi è inevitabilmente enorme.*
> Per ovviare devo limare questa situazioni cercando di spostare di più il baricentro su di me piuttosto che sulla coppia. Non risolverà i problemi della coppia, ma ridurrà i miei.


Leggendo questo passaggio mi sono reso conto di quanto simile sia la tua situazione alla mia, corna escluse (per ora), e di quanto sono vulnerabile. E come me, come noi, tutti i 40-50enni che hanno davvero investito l'unico bene insostituibile sulla famiglia: il tempo.


----------



## danielacala (30 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è proprio necessario?ci devi disossare i coglioni con questi annedoti di merda della tua vita di merda?nce ne frega un cazzo ti è chiaro o no?E che due coglioni ogni volta con ste storie di quando eri piccolo,e a vederti ci sei rimasto...piccolo....!:carneval:


Questa roba la utilizziamo per il grande
spettacolo Capitan ConteOscuro

Ripetiamo..il Conte attacca con la storia 
della scuola bla bla..e tu concludi con
il pezzo scritto sopra


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Questa roba la utilizziamo per il grande
> spettacolo Capitan ConteOscuro
> 
> Ripetiamo..il Conte attacca con la storia
> ...


Ci sono cara...
Il mega horror show si chiamerà il dottor stranamore...

In omaggio di un film estremamente contiano...di un regista estremamente come dire...Kubrick

Sai su Iris mia cara sto guardando il film di Kubrick il dottor stranamore...

Sembra di stare dentro a sto forum...a vedere quei personaggi...
e rido come un matto...

Peccato sai
Ma domani sarei lì volentieri...
Ma per colpa di Oscuro mia moglie mi ha relegato a passare la cena dell'ultimo con 4 ragazzine da rimproverare...

Ridotto a fare il baby sitter,,,,da non credere...
stiamo confezionando dei raudi...con l'avatar di Oscuro...no?

A proposito perchè a Napoli piangono sempre e poi all'ultimo dell'anno sprecano una montagna di denaro in botti?
E ogni anno l'epicentro degli incidenti per petardi ed esplosioni per l'ultimo dell'anno è Napoli, e sempre vanta il primato....

Ogni anno i quotidiani titolano Botti di Capodanno, strage a Napoli....


Come mai?


----------



## danielacala (31 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci sono cara...
> Il mega horror show si chiamerà il dottor stranamore...
> 
> In omaggio di un film estremamente contiano...di un regista estremamente come dire...Kubrick
> ...


Ecchennesoio...forse perché il Conte sta a Vicenza e nessuno sgrida i ragazzini.


----------



## Ecate (31 Dicembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Mi sa tanto che hai sposato una sweet.....


:O cos'è una sweet?


----------



## danielacala (31 Dicembre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> :O cos'è una sweet?


Io non lo so ma la parola non mi piace
per nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Io non lo so ma la parola non mi piace
> per nulla.


Con il termine inglese _*cuckold*_ (pronuncia: /ˈkʌkəʊld/) si usa indicare la persona che consapevolmente e volontariamente induce il proprio partner, chiamato talvolta sweet se di sesso femminile, a vivere esperienze sessuali con altre persone 
Fonte: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuckold


----------



## danielacala (31 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con il termine inglese _*cuckold*_ (pronuncia: /ˈkʌkəʊld/) si usa indicare la persona che consapevolmente e volontariamente induce il proprio partner, chiamato talvolta sweet se di sesso femminile, a vivere esperienze sessuali con altre persone
> Fonte: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuckold


Occavolo....Grazie Brunetta


----------



## danny (31 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> Leggendo questo passaggio mi sono reso conto di quanto simile sia la tua situazione alla mia, corna escluse (per ora), e di quanto sono vulnerabile. E come me, come noi, tutti i 40-50enni che hanno davvero investito l'unico bene insostituibile sulla famiglia: il tempo.



Esattamente.


----------



## danny (31 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con il termine inglese _*cuckold*_ (pronuncia: /ˈkʌkəʊld/) si usa indicare la persona che consapevolmente e volontariamente induce il proprio partner, chiamato talvolta sweet se di sesso femminile, a vivere esperienze sessuali con altre persone
> Fonte: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuckold


Sì, ho dovuto fare una ricerca anch'io per capire cosa volesse dire... 
Direi che è un'ipotesi da escludere.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Ecchennesoio...forse perché il Conte sta a Vicenza e nessuno sgrida i ragazzini.


Sarà una prova durissima...
Mia moglie ha detto che se ne sta via tutto il giorno...
Dice che il quadro antico è chiuso per restauro...

E io sono in balia di queste ragazzine...

Mia figlia dice che dovrò starmene in camera a guardare la tv...

Sta confezionando delle maschere con l'avatar di Oscuro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danielacala (31 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con il termine inglese _*cuckold*_ (pronuncia: /ˈkʌkəʊld/) si usa indicare la persona che consapevolmente e volontariamente induce il proprio partner, chiamato talvolta sweet se di sesso femminile, a vivere esperienze sessuali con altre persone
> Fonte: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuckold


Sono senza parole. .ho sempre avuto uomini
possessivi..della serie tu devi essere santa
io vorrei essere libero. .alcuni sono stati 
mandati al gattile.
Certamente se c'è complicità di coppia e stessi intenti tutto è comprensibile.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Occavolo..grazie Brunetta


Ma va detto che nel cuckoldismo non vi è tradimento...

Esempio io e te ciuliamo
tuo marito filma no?

Ecchesarà mai?

E tu canti con Jovanotti...ciao mona guarda come mi diverto....


----------



## danielacala (31 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma va detto che nel cuckoldismo non vi è tradimento...
> 
> Esempio io e te ciuliamo
> tuo marito filma no?
> ...


Ma schenzi..quando ho detto: amore visto
                       che sono stata tradita..adesso
           vorrei tradirti anche io così cominciamo tutto da capo in armonia. 

Ha iniziato a parlare visto che l errore è stato commesso non potevo creare un errore 
sull errore..e blablabla.
Io ho detto: va bene va bene ..ma stai 
                   zitto. .ti preferisco silenzioso

Altro che cuckoldismo.


----------



## lothar57 (31 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Sono senza parole. .ho sempre avuto uomini
> possessivi..della serie tu devi essere santa
> io vorrei essere libero. .alcuni sono stati
> mandati al gattile.
> Certamente se c'è complicità di coppia e stessi intenti tutto è comprensibile.




Non evocare il gattile,che e'il mio incubo...mia moglie agita lo spettro spesso,spero di non finirci..:smile::smile::smile::smile:

Cara Daniela,e'cosi'in effetti...anche se io mica mi azzardo a dirle,che sono libero.pero'agisco,come lo fossi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danielacala (31 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non evocare il gattile,che e'il mio incubo...mia moglie agita lo spettro spesso,spero di non finirci..:smile::smile::smile::smile:
> 
> Cara Daniela,e'cosi'in effetti...anche se io mica mi azzardo a dirle,che sono libero.pero'agisco,come lo fossi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non ho mai assistito a confessioni o richieste esplicite di libertà. ..solo a storielle
poco credibili tipo:arriva l amministratore delegato da Roma, ci sarà un sopralluogo in
azienda alle 21, un meeting fra soci sul lago
e altre cazzate varie.
Ma che...la fortuna nostra e' che siete molto
prevedibili...e prima o poi l errorino arriva..
...trovati un piano di salvataggio. .oppure
prepara la copertina per il gattile.
Buon Anno


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Non ho mai assistito a confessioni o richieste esplicite di libertà. ..solo a storielle
> poco credibili tipo:arriva l amministratore delegato da Roma, ci sarà un sopralluogo in
> azienda alle 21, un meeting fra soci sul lago
> e altre cazzate varie.
> ...


Credimi Dani
Io conosco la signora Lothar...
Chiunque altro sarebbe caduto...

Lui invece no...
Perchè è l'incommensurabile capisci?

Spiega al sommo che non si può fare il raduno senza di lui...

Lothar mi fido di te
Devi portare al raduno Sbriciolata
ma soprattutto l'imperatore Von Traden

So che abita in culo ai lupi
ma nulla può essere impossibile al sommo Lothar
(durante i giorni lavorativi)


----------



## lothar57 (31 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Non ho mai assistito a confessioni o richieste esplicite di libertà. ..solo a storielle
> poco credibili tipo:arriva l amministratore delegato da Roma, ci sarà un sopralluogo in
> azienda alle 21, un meeting fra soci sul lago
> e altre cazzate varie.
> ...



hahahahahhah...il tuo uomo e'diavolo allora....noi io non ho bisogno,di queste balle,perche'''trasgredisco''solo di giorno e dal lun al venerdi'.Quindi non dovrei...errare...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Dan...il felinastro che ho messo come avatar,l'ho incontrato giovedi'in bici...bellissimo!

Buon Anno mia cara...


----------



## danielacala (31 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Credimi Dani
> Io conosco la signora Lothar...
> Chiunque altro sarebbe caduto...
> 
> ...


Si sommo Lothar porta Sbriciolata e
l imperatore Von Traden


----------



## lothar57 (31 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Credimi Dani
> Io conosco la signora Lothar...
> Chiunque altro sarebbe caduto...
> 
> ...



Lode a te Sommo Vate Cervese.....
Non cado perche'lei e'volpe e io donnola........
Von Traden abita in un posto sfigato,bolognesi di confine...sai che parlano pratese la'??:smile:
Comunque vedremo amico...chissa'...
Stasera non fate scambismi ehhhhh..lo sai che ti vedo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con il termine inglese _*cuckold*_ (pronuncia: /ˈkʌkəʊld/) si usa indicare la persona che consapevolmente e volontariamente induce il proprio partner, chiamato talvolta sweet se di sesso femminile, a vivere esperienze sessuali con altre persone
> Fonte: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuckold


Ora non esageriamo non credo si stia parlando di sweet :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lode a te Sommo Vate Cervese.....
> Non cado perche'lei e'volpe e io donnola........
> Von Traden abita in un posto sfigato,bolognesi di confine...sai che parlano pratese la'??:smile:
> Comunque vedremo amico...chissa'...
> Stasera non fate scambismi ehhhhh..lo sai che ti vedo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma quale scambismi...
Io sono relegato a casa con 4 ragazzine da rimproverare
e lei ha il turno...lungo...

Strameledetto oscuro...ha letto la storia e adesso devo fare il badante di ragazzine...

fanculo merd....:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Eratò (31 Dicembre 2013)

Ma che onore per le ragazzine! Avere un conte che si occupa di loro tutto il santo giorno! Un po'di musica per distrarle no?


----------



## zanna (31 Dicembre 2013)

chedire ha detto:


> Ma che onore per le ragazzine! Avere un conte che si occupa di loro tutto il santo giorno! Un po'di musica per distrarle no?


Il Conte babysitter?? Mmmmm :diffi:


----------



## Eratò (31 Dicembre 2013)

Io me lo immagino dare lezioni di vita e raccontare storie e come colonna sonora di tutto questo? Qualche evergreen anni 60/70 dei Rolling Stones tipo "give me shelter"...


----------



## zanna (31 Dicembre 2013)

chedire ha detto:


> Io me lo immagino dare lezioni di vita e raccontare storie e come colonna sonora di tutto questo? Qualche evergreen anni 60/70 dei Rolling Stones tipo "give me shelter"...


:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## danielacala (31 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quale scambismi...
> Io sono relegato a casa con 4 ragazzine da rimproverare
> e lei ha il turno...lungo...
> 
> ...


Ahahah..ti ha fatto il regalo di fine anno
.....e tu pesce ..vatti a fidare degli amici


----------



## danielacala (31 Dicembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> hahahahahhah...il tuo uomo e'diavolo allora....noi io non ho bisogno,di queste balle,perche'''trasgredisco''solo di giorno e dal lun al venerdi'.Quindi non dovrei...errare...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Dan...il felinastro che ho messo come avatar,l'ho incontrato giovedi'in bici...bellissimo!
> 
> Buon Anno mia cara...


Scusa se preciso. .ma il diavolo è stato mandato al gattile...
ora sto con un poromo che  da passaggi alle
bambine della notte. ..il 2014 ..è lungo del
futur non ve certezza. .hahaha


----------



## zanna (31 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Scusa se preciso. .ma il diavolo è stato mandato al gattile...
> ora sto con un poromo che  da passaggi alle
> bambine della notte. ..il 2014 ..è lungo del
> futur non ve certezza. .hahaha


mecojo .... o non se po dì il 31?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Scusa se preciso. .ma il diavolo è stato mandato al gattile...
> ora sto con un poromo che  da passaggi alle
> bambine della notte. ..il 2014 ..è lungo del
> futur non ve certezza. .hahaha


Capisci perchè si dice
saltare dalla padella alla brace?

Invece gli uomini vanno presi per la giusta filosofia no?

Maddai che non è nulla di che no?

Poi quando vengo al raduno
ti intorto davanti a lui....

Scommettiamo?


----------



## danielacala (31 Dicembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata:


Visto..che dire..anche CHEDIRE ride e scherza.
BUON ANNO a tutti
e mi raccomando nel 2014 
fate tutti quel caz
che vi pare..andate in bici. .date i passaggi..
..sposatevi..andate nei motel, al gattile, in convento...fate baby sitter ciao Conte!


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Visto..che dire..anche CHEDIRE ride e scherza.
> BUON ANNO a tutti
> e mi raccomando nel 2014
> fate tutti quel caz
> ...


conte parla di far babysitter... O saranno le ragazzine a far da badante?? I misteri della vita  :rotfl:


----------



## danielacala (31 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Capisci perchè si dice
> saltare dalla padella alla brace?
> 
> Invece gli uomini vanno presi per la giusta filosofia no?
> ...


Pensa che il diavolo prima di esser mandato
al gattile..al me diseva: varda che poi t arriva
n'altro pegio de me.
Ma io..no ..io dura ..l'ho mandato al gattile.

Al gava rason povar diavolo!


----------



## Eratò (31 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> conte parla di far babysitter... O saranno le ragazzine a far da badante?? I misteri della vita  :rotfl:


Si baderanno a vicenda presumo! E visto la cultura delle ragazzine di oggi, gli spiegheranno anche qualcosa sul amore...BUON 2014 A TUTTI! (speriamo con meno sorprese e con piu playboy pentiti)


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Dicembre 2013)

chedire ha detto:


> Si baderanno a vicenda presumo! E visto la cultura delle ragazzine di oggi, gli spiegheranno anche qualcosa sul amore...BUON 2014 A TUTTI! (speriamo con meno sorprese e con piu playboy pentiti)


auguri anche a te carissima!! Ricordati che abbiamo degli impegni insieme  e ancora buon anno....


----------



## danielacala (31 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> conte parla di far babysitter... O saranno le ragazzine a far da badante?? I misteri della vita :rotfl:


Brava, poi mentre beve il brodo s'addormenta col mento nella minestra..e le ragazzine a pulir la tovaglia
prima che arrivi la mamma...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> conte parla di far babysitter... O saranno le ragazzine a far da badante?? I misteri della vita  :rotfl:


Dicono che si divertono tanto ad essere rimproverate....
Ho appena iniziato con mia figlia...
Si è truccata in una maniera che....

Ma possibile?


----------



## danielacala (31 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dicono che si divertono tanto ad essere rimproverate....
> Ho appena iniziato con mia figlia...
> Si è truccata in una maniera che....
> 
> Ma possibile?


...questo è niente..ne vedrai delle belle...che giovani..le femmine poi...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> ...questo è niente..ne vedrai delle belle...che giovani..le femmine poi...



Ma vedessi mia moglie...porcatroia...
Dice che va al lavoro fino alle 22...che oggi c'è sto turno straordinario...

Insomma dice che dopo le 22 ci si vede e se faccio il bravo mi porta...dalla sua amica...di cui le piace il marito...

Non so più proprio che pensare
Mi sento gabbato e senza valori

Vedessi tu il restauro del quadro antico...

Però stasera sarò impegnatissimo al fianco delle forze dell'ordine
a rimproverare ragazzine in piazza...

Vogliono petardi....

Sono diventate peggio dei maschi...

Faremo anche video per youtube in cui io rimprovero le ragazzine...

Vado forte con il capra di sgarbiana memoria....


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> auguri anche a te carissima!! Ricordati che abbiamo degli impegni insieme  e ancora buon anno....


Tu smettila di rimproverare il tuo ragazzo....
Vieni qui a farti rimproverare da me....

Scegli la piazza....

E vedrai che roba....

Poi ovvio vai a piangere da qualcuno no?

Mama il conte mi ha rimproverata....dai mama...dillo ad Oscuro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (31 Dicembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> auguri anche a te carissima!! Ricordati che abbiamo degli impegni insieme  e ancora buon anno....


Come dimenticare i nostri impegni?! No, non ti preocuppare.Sono molto precisa e puntuale e poi l'unione fa la forza no? Bacioni!


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2013)

chedire ha detto:


> Come dimenticare i nostri impegni?! No, non ti preocuppare.Sono molto precisa e puntuale e poi l'unione fa la forza no? Bacioni!


Venite a me o voi tutte affaticate ed oppresse
e io vi rimprovererò...


----------



## danielacala (31 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Venite a me o voi tutte affaticate ed oppresse
> e io vi rimprovererò...


Non fidatevi fanciulle..Vi vuol prendere a pacche sul sedere:incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Non fidatevi fanciulle..Vi vuol prendere a pacche sul sedere:incazzato:


La famigerata
Longa Manus 
del conte....
tra mignolo e indice 21 cm...
prendo la decima...


----------



## Eratò (31 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Venite a me o voi tutte affaticate ed oppresse
> e io vi rimprovererò...


Allora forse non ci siamo spiegate mi sa mi sa! Per come siamo agguerite è più probabile che ti rimproveriamo noi a te! Non ci sfidate eh?!


----------



## Eratò (31 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Non fidatevi fanciulle..Vi vuol prendere a pacche sul sedere:incazzato:


E poi con le battoste prese penso che anche se venisse Gesù Christo a chiamarmi gli chiederei la carta d'identità (senza offesa per i cattolici ferventi!)


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2013)

chedire ha detto:


> E poi con le battoste prese penso che anche se venisse Gesù Christo a chiamarmi gli chiederei la carta d'identità (senza offesa per i cattolici ferventi!)


Infatti....
Ma lui insegna...
Guardatevi dai falsi profeti
molti verranno e vi diranno sono io...

Voi non ascoltetateli ma giudicate le loro opere....

Ma voi mi riconoscerete dal mio sguardo...
E direte

Tu conte qui?

E io certo sono venuto a portarvi un anno di disgrazie se non la piantate di lamentarvi...


----------



## Eratò (31 Dicembre 2013)

Ma non ci stiamo mica lamentando! E che sarà mai tutto questo in confronto al infinito dello spazio e in confronto al eternità? Diciamo che la prendiamo con filosofia e che mai fu più vero che "una sola cosa so e cioè che niente so"...


----------



## danielacala (31 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti....
> Ma lui insegna...
> Guardatevi dai falsi profeti
> molti verranno e vi diranno sono io...
> ...


 Calmati..Calmati toccale pure ..e poi auguraci ottimi raccolti e gioie infinite.

Conte sapevi che il Corno era un cesto a forma di corno appunto che veniva riempito di frutta ,formaggi,uova
da uomini che  ..appunto cornificavano il marito .....quindi diciamolo a tutti...

aver le corna in tempi di carestia ...aiuta la famiglia intera!
:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eratò (31 Dicembre 2013)

danielacala ha detto:


> Calmati..Calmati toccale pure ..e poi auguraci ottimi raccolti e gioie infinite.
> 
> Conte sapevi che il Corno era un cesto a forma di corno appunto che veniva riempito di frutta ,formaggi,uova
> da uomini che  ..appunto cornificavano il marito .....quindi diciamolo a tutti...
> ...


Evvai!!!!!!!! Per me sei wonderwoman!!! Adesso sì che sarà un anno meraviglioso!Adesso mi sento ancora meglio.


----------



## disincantata (31 Dicembre 2013)

Mio suocero, povera anima, sei figli e niente soldi, cornificava la moglie con la fornaia e portava a casa il pane gratis, se ne vantava pure con la moglie.


----------



## danielacala (31 Dicembre 2013)

*VISTO*



disincantata ha detto:


> Mio suocero, povera anima, sei figli e niente soldi, cornificava la moglie con la fornaia e portava a casa il pane gratis, se ne vantava pure con la moglie.



LA FAME é FAME!


----------



## Eratò (31 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mio suocero, povera anima, sei figli e niente soldi, cornificava la moglie con la fornaia e portava a casa il pane gratis, se ne vantava pure con la moglie.


Il mio infatti avrebbe potuto scegliersela meglio..almeno la salumiera! Invece noi abbiamo avuto solo da perdere...


----------



## disincantata (31 Dicembre 2013)

chedire ha detto:


> Il mio infatti avrebbe potuto scegliersela meglio..almeno la salumiera! Invece noi abbiamo avuto solo da perdere...



Pure mio marito, povera in canna.


----------



## realista1 (31 Dicembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Pure mio marito, povera in canna.


In effetti, come ho scritto da qualche parte, ho un paio di donnine che farebbero carte false per farsi un giro con me.  Poverelle non solo dal punto di vista monetario,anzi, sopratutto da altri punti di vista. Dai, sono onesto, fin quando le tentazioni sono queste, resistere è facile.....Per fortuna ci sono anche poche possibilità che il livello delle (presunte) pretendenti si alzi almeno fino ad una stiracchiata sufficienza.


----------



## disincantata (31 Dicembre 2013)

realista1 ha detto:


> In effetti, come ho scritto da qualche parte, ho un paio di donnine che farebbero carte false per farsi un giro con me.  Poverelle non solo dal punto di vista monetario,anzi, sopratutto da altri punti di vista. Dai, sono onesto, fin quando le tentazioni sono queste, resistere è facile.....Per fortuna ci sono anche poche possibilità che il livello delle (presunte) pretendenti si alzi almeno fino ad una stiracchiata sufficienza.



Posso chiederti quanti anni hai?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ora non esageriamo non credo si stia parlando di sweet :smile:


Figurati se lo penso!
Sono stata veloce a fare una ricerca in rete per capire.


----------



## tenebroso67 (31 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande ecco perchè io irrido quelli che dicono...
> Ho fatto un scelta...
> 
> Mi vien da ridere
> ...


Conte...sei sempre unico....
Mi allaccio a te per dire anche la mia.

Mr.Y.  vede quello che (come uomo) vive nelle sue esperienze...e non ha torto....
ma le donne possono dire lo stesso degli uomini....
non siamo ipocriti
quando cerchiamo qualcosa lo facciamo
non esistono troie o puttanieri
esistono opportunita' ed opportunisti....
e tutto gira come programmato...senza grandi sorprese....
In effetti non c'e' bisogno di frequentare discoteche o locali vari per avere quello che Mr.Y ha trovato in quei posti....


 Ricordate questo post ?

«In ufficio, nei luoghi di lavoro: da  un certo punto in poi la gente fa quello che può, dove può. Tutto si  rimescola e s’incasina, gli amici si passano le fidanzate, la sorella di  tua moglie ti fa gli occhi dolci, tu corteggi la fidanzata del tuo  migliore amico, il direttore si fa la segretaria, spunta il vicino di  scrivania, la vicina di casa, l’animatore turistico, il maestro di yoga,  il lattaio e l’idraulico: tutte storie che in genere succedono più  facilmente dopo una certa età, dopo le grandi disillusioni. Neanche  tanto grandi, in fondo»
E’ questo il troiaio?
«Sì»

*preso da "il grande troiaio"*

http://www.tradimento.net/49-amore-e-sesso/16374-quot-il-grande-troiaio-quot


----------



## disincantata (31 Dicembre 2013)

Se vai in una casa chiusa trovi di meglio.


----------



## mic (31 Dicembre 2013)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Conte...sei sempre unico....
> Mi allaccio a te per dire anche la mia.
> 
> Mr.Y.  vede quello che (come uomo) vive nelle sue esperienze...e non ha torto....
> ...


verde mio.
Solo, il Conte stavolta non ci ha preso:
scegliere, è l' unica libertà vera che abbiamo. 
Difficile è avere la forza per farlo....


----------



## tenebroso67 (31 Dicembre 2013)

mic ha detto:


> verde mio.
> Solo, il Conte stavolta non ci ha preso:
> scegliere, è l' unica libertà vera che abbiamo.
> Difficile è avere la forza per farlo....


:up:

Aggiungerei che e' ancor piu' difficile scegliere quando la scelta porta controcorrente.....


----------



## mic (31 Dicembre 2013)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Aggiungerei che e' ancor piu' difficile scegliere quando la scelta porta controcorrente.....


Si, lo è. Ma se uno capisce ciò che vuole veramente, trova la forza per prenderle le sue decisioni. E qui, ecco un'altra bella difficoltà calda calda.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Dicembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Figurati se lo penso!
> Sono stata veloce a fare una ricerca in rete per capire.


Si avevo capito che rispondevi al quesito per capire cosa fosse una Sweet


----------



## contepinceton (1 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> verde mio.
> Solo, il Conte stavolta non ci ha preso:
> scegliere, è l' unica libertà vera che abbiamo.
> Difficile è avere la forza per farlo....


Io sono convinto che sia una libertà molto limitata...
Te la dico nella nostra lingua...

Toccare....

Senti a me gà tocà far così...

Non scegliamo mica noi di venire al mondo
E ci dobbiamo relazionare con quel che troviamo

Ho forse scelto mia moglie dopo aver sondato tutto l'universo femminile?

Forse qualcuno di noi può scegliere il giorno della sua morte?
Può scegliere di continuare a vivere se le sua sorte è segnata?
E come può?

Scegli di andare un mese in ferie alle hawai?
E se dall'altra parte scelgono di non darti le ferie?

Ma si dice scegli...
Pache bote o misto?

Cosa dice un uomo a sua moglie?
Ho scelto di finire in leto con quel troion?

No...
Dice scusami cara a non so sta bon a far de manco....


----------



## mic (1 Gennaio 2014)

*Io invece,*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sono convinto che sia una libertà molto limitata...
> Te la dico nella nostra lingua...
> 
> Toccare....
> ...


credo che sia una libertà molto ampia...
ora, se leggi il tuo post, ad eccezione del fatto che uno el gà da morir, quando non ti è dato scegliere? 

Non puoi sceglie direttamente nel caso in cui la tua libertà sia limitata in qualche modo...

Non puoi scegliere (per nostra grandissima fortuna) quando cadi nella sfera dell'assoluto, poiché questo è immutabile...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Gennaio 2014)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Conte...sei sempre unico....
> Mi allaccio a te per dire anche la mia.
> 
> Mr.Y.  vede quello che (come uomo) vive nelle sue esperienze...e non ha torto....
> ...



che tristezza leggere questi commenti
ho riletto il primo post di quella discussione, e qualche risposta che mi ha fatto rabbrividire

è proprio vero che quando non si hanno certezze, basta il primo pirla che ti propina un distillato di saggezza -magari in veste accattivante, trendy, dialetticamente piacevole e con qualche particolare realistico - a mo' di lezione di vita e ci si sente arrivati alla grande verità.

tenebroso: ( a proposito, auguri), tu appartieni alla mia fascia d'età e dovresti aver capito, nonché essere in grado di insegnare (in senso lato, con umiltà), che nella vita non ci sono percorsi stabiliti, e che infilarsi nelle categorie, nei luoghi mentali e fisici dove "tutto è già programmato" dipende soltanto dalla noi e dalla nostra voglia di arrenderci.


----------



## mic (1 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che tristezza leggere questi commenti
> ho riletto il primo post di quella discussione, e qualche risposta che mi ha fatto rabbrividire
> 
> è proprio vero che quando non si hanno certezze, basta il primo pirla che ti propina un distillato di saggezza -magari in veste accattivante, trendy, dialetticamente piacevole e con qualche particolare realistico - a mo' di lezione di vita e ci si sente arrivati alla grande verità.
> ...


Voglia di arrendersi a che cosa? O a chi?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Voglia di arrendersi a che cosa? O a chi?



di arrenderci al fatto che tutto è già programmato.

i sogni a vent'anni
il matrimonio/rapporto ufficiale+ lavoro fisso a trenta
l'amante non appena arriva la disillusione
il probabile scioglimento del rapporto ufficiale
il ri-buttarsi nella mischia (troiaio, che pessima espressione)

in tutta quella descrizione vi riconoscete?
davvero le vostre vite sono andate/stanno andando così?

ma che vite vivete?


----------



## net (2 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> di arrenderci al fatto che tutto è già programmato.
> 
> i sogni a vent'anni
> il matrimonio/rapporto ufficiale+ lavoro fisso a trenta
> ...



Ti quoto. La mia vita è andata al contrario e procede per diagonali. I programmi non c'erano, le cose sono arrivate giorno per giorno, ed anche se per qualcuno essendo vicina ai trenta e non avendo (e serenamente!) marito o rapporto ufficiale sono una specie di scherzo della natura, posso dire di essere felice di non aver pianificato. Secondo me la cosa fondamentale nella vita è la gestione dell'imprevisto. Che poi è vita stessa, più di quanto non lo siano piani e bilanci.


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> E poi con le battoste prese penso che anche se venisse Gesù Christo a chiamarmi gli chiederei la carta d'identità (senza offesa per i cattolici ferventi!)


:rotfl: dopo quel che ho passato... Il mio ragazzo mi dice "ma tu neppure di dio ti fideresti più, vorresti prenderne le impronte digitali"...  quanto ti capisco cara chedire... Purtroppo,ne rido ma ne sn triste...mi sto accorgendo soprattutto ora che più una cosa è bella per me,una situazione che mi piace,piu diffido e penso "che ci sarà dietro???" :diffi:


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mio suocero, povera anima, sei figli e niente soldi, cornificava la moglie con la fornaia e portava a casa il pane gratis, se ne vantava pure con la moglie.


un vizio di famiglia...


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Il mio infatti avrebbe potuto scegliersela meglio..almeno la salumiera! Invece noi abbiamo avuto solo da perdere...


allora meglio una benzinaia


----------



## mic (2 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> di arrenderci al fatto che tutto è già programmato.
> 
> i sogni a vent'anni
> il matrimonio/rapporto ufficiale+ lavoro fisso a trenta
> ...


Non credo sia il fatto dell'essere già programmato. 
Più che altro, guardando ciò che ci accade attorno, sembra che una volta giunte alla stabilità, le persone cerchino di nuovo ciò che non hanno...


----------



## sienne (2 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> di arrenderci al fatto che tutto è già programmato.
> 
> i sogni a vent'anni
> il matrimonio/rapporto ufficiale+ lavoro fisso a trenta
> ...



Ciao

no, non mi ci riconosco. perché avevo altri progetti. 
ho capito cosa intendi, però. 
ma scusa Chiara, tanti, anche tu, vivevi per questi progetti. 
e come te, tanti, hanno realizzato man mano, che non è proprio così. 
alcuni continuano con consapevolezza e altri hanno cambiato rotta ... 

e poi c'è anche molta gente, che ha creato una via propria,
che la cambia o adatta alle circostanze e possibilità,
ma è gente, che non si fa né vedere né sentire spesso ... 

sienne


----------



## Eratò (2 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl: dopo quel che ho passato... Il mio ragazzo mi dice "ma tu neppure di dio ti fideresti più, vorresti prenderne le impronte digitali"...  quanto ti capisco cara chedire... Purtroppo,ne rido ma ne sn triste...mi sto accorgendo soprattutto ora che più una cosa è bella per me,una situazione che mi piace,piu diffido e penso "che ci sarà dietro???" :diffi:


Ne sono triste anch'io cara.Cerco di non pensarci,di non parlarne,di prenderla con ironia ma il pensiero e sempre quello.Anche perche cio che scriviamo qui e solamente la punta di un iceberg,ci sta molto altro indietro che non riesco a scrivere qui perche ci vorrebbero pagine intere..Ogni suo "ti amo alla follia" e una specie di schiaffo ormai..Quando sparisce la fiducia e la stima inizia l'inferno.


----------



## Eratò (2 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> di arrenderci al fatto che tutto è già programmato.
> 
> i sogni a vent'anni
> il matrimonio/rapporto ufficiale+ lavoro fisso a trenta
> ...


Viviamo vite fatte di momenti piccoli nella speranza che momenti grandi e bellissimi arriveranno...La vita e come il cielo a volte grigia con nuvole,pioggia e neve e a volte azzura con un sole che spacca.E andiamo avanti perche non tutto e in funzione della vita sentimentale,ci sono anche figli e lavoro a tenerci forti.E chi vivra vedra...Io non avevo programmato niente soprattutto il matrimonio,era lui che mi aveva dato un ultimatum per paura che lo lasciassi e me ne andassi in Grecia..


----------



## Eratò (2 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> allora meglio una benzinaia


Brava!Ancora meglio!Ma siamo in telepatia io e te?


----------



## zanna (2 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Viviamo vite fatte di momenti piccoli nella speranza che momenti grandi e bellissimi arriveranno...La vita e come il cielo a volte grigia con nuvole,pioggia e neve e a volte azzura con un sole che spacca.E andiamo avanti perche non tutto e in funzione della vita sentimentale,ci sono anche figli e lavoro a tenerci forti.E chi vivra vedra...*Io non avevo programmato niente soprattutto il matrimonio,era lui che mi aveva dato un ultimatum per paura che lo lasciassi e me ne andassi in Grecia*..


Anomalo ... come ultimatum normalmente viene fatto a parti invertite . Col senno del poi in risposta al suo di ultimatum, di getto, vorrei tanto aver risposto con un glorioso e roboante VAFFANCULO ... poi però penso alla prole .....


----------



## Fantastica (2 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Ti quoto. La mia vita è andata al contrario e procede per diagonali. I programmi non c'erano... Secondo me la cosa fondamentale nella vita è la gestione dell'imprevisto. Che poi è vita stessa.


Verdissimo mio.


----------



## danny (2 Gennaio 2014)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Ricordate questo post ?
> 
> «In ufficio, nei luoghi di lavoro: da  un certo punto in poi la gente fa quello che può, dove può. Tutto si  rimescola e s’incasina, gli amici si passano le fidanzate, la sorella di  tua moglie ti fa gli occhi dolci, tu corteggi la fidanzata del tuo  migliore amico, il direttore si fa la segretaria, spunta il vicino di  scrivania, la vicina di casa, l’animatore turistico, il maestro di yoga,  il lattaio e l’idraulico: tutte storie che in genere succedono più  facilmente dopo una certa età, dopo le grandi disillusioni. Neanche  tanto grandi, in fondo»
> E’ questo il troiaio?
> ...



Dio che ansia.
Mi ricorda quello che mi ha detto mia moglie in questi giorni.
"A un certo punto mi sono venuti i bollori, vedevo uno e mi piaceva... La mia storia è nata così, perché questa volta è arrivata l'occasione, ma credo capiti a tutti così... anche a te sarà venuta voglia di avere un'altra storia, no?"
Ci ho pensato un po' su.
"No, sì ho trovato carine alcune ragazze, ma l'idea di farmele, no, non l'ho mai avuta, io ho te"
"Ma tu hai sublimato negli hobby questo tuo bisogno. Io di hobby non ne ho, dopo un po' mi stufo, e allora...."
Questo è il disincanto dei quarant'anni. Quando hai raggiunto quello che speravi da 20/30 enne, la tua casa, una moglie, un figlio o più, ti dici "E adesso, cosa faccio?". Se poi muoiono anche i genitori ti trovi a contatto con la morte, con la vecchiaia e gli anni cha passano. Ma non per tutti vede la stessa soluzione.
Io ho cercato altrove la naturale necessità di stimoli che ognuno di noi ha per sentirsi vivo.
Mi sono appassionato a degli hobby che mi hanno coinvolto. Ho mia figlia, mi rifletto in lei, ho mia moglie: non farei nulla per fare male o far soffrire loro.
Mia moglie, no: non si è posta il problema. Dopo la depressione ha trovato il modo per tornare a galla. 
Togliere i freni, uscire dal guscio (la prigione dorata, come chiama lei la nostra famiglia) e guardarsi attorno.
Così fan tutte, si è giustificata. Dice che non la basta più la nostra storia. 
Vuole vivere, vuole aria, non vuole sentirsi oppressa.
Già. Questo è quello che dice. 
Mi suggerisce di farmi anch'io una storia, di andare in palestra, di uscire.
Cose che fino a due mesi fa sarebbero state taboo per lei e che ora mi trovo ad affrontare sotto la spinta delle sue necessità. Facile dirmi "fatti una storia anche tu".
Ma, mia cara, a me basti tu, non voglio un riempitivo di un vuoto che tu stai creando. Non è facile per chi ama, trovare un succedaneo a un certo punto. E del resto lo trovo triste. Non è una mia necessità.
Ma poi quello che sembra facile a parole non lo è nella realtà
"Però - continua - se hai una storia non dirmelo, perché non so come la prenderei, magari mi destabilizzerebbe, e siccome già tu sei stato destabilizzato da me, è meglio che almeno non lo sia anch'io per stare insieme".
E allora tutto torna all'inizio della questione.
La morale e l'etica a qualcosa servono.
Ad evitare di trovarsi in situazioni come queste.
In cui una persona si lascia andare dietro alle pulsioni, ma allo stesso tempo non vuole subirne le conseguenze.
Una coppia è fatta di due individui e dell'equilibrio che c'è tra loro.
Muta un individuo e automaticamente l'equilibrio deve ridefinirsi.
Pretendere che non vari, o simulare che nulla sa cambiato, credo sia un errore.
Mia cara, vuoi farti la/le tua/e storia/e?
Me lo dici e mi convinci pure che sia giusto che io me le faccia? Ma allora non puoi nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia, facendo finta che io sia il marito di prima, che pensa solo a te.
C'è molta incoerenza ed egoismo in questa volontà. 
Cosa succederebbe se lei scoprisse che io ho una storia?
Ci starebbe male?
Soffrirebbe?
Ma, allora, ha senso tutto questo "troiaio"?
O non è meglio anteporre il rispetto degli altri e alcuni "valori" che ci permettano di mantenere saldo quello che abbiamo costruito con fatica.
Quanto vale un amante ogni tanto davanti a un matrimonio, una famiglia, la prospettiva di invecchiare insieme con dei ricordi condivisi?
Per me tanto, tantissimo.
Pensavo che per mia moglie fosse la stessa cosa, e lei mi aveva fatto credere fosse così.


----------



## Eratò (2 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Anomalo ... come ultimatum normalmente viene fatto a parti invertite . Col senno del poi in risposta al suo di ultimatum, di getto, vorrei tanto aver risposto con un glorioso e roboante VAFFANCULO ... poi però penso alla prole .....


Nel caso nostro e stato cosi.Al epoca pensai che l'avesse fatto per amore ma poi ho realizzato che l'ha fatto per non essere  deriso nel caso in cui la greca si fosse laureata e l'avesse piantato in asso dopo 7 anni...ci sono dei retroscena incredibili nella nostra storia che sono venuta a sapere e considerare solo dopo il matrimonio.Io non volevo neanche conoscere neanche i suoi mentre stavamo insieme,lo consideravo prematuro e inutile,avevo solo 19 anni e mi pareva assurdo anche perche in Grecia non funziona cosi.Quando mi disse che mi portava a conoscere i suoi stavamo in macchina e volevo che mi facesse scendere sulla tangeziale!Poi altre situazioni con la suocera...!Cmq sapessi al epoca quello che so ora li avrei mandati tutti a fanculo...Le uniche persone che mi danno forza e serenita sono proprio i miei angioletti.


----------



## Eratò (2 Gennaio 2014)

Danny mio marito diceva le stesse cose quest'estate,che voleva aria,che si sentiva oppreso..l'ha definito delirio erotomanigeno!


----------



## danny (2 Gennaio 2014)

Ma la grande disillusione dei 40 anni non è scoprire che l'amore vagheggiato e idealizzato (ma cos'è se non un sogno?) non è eterno.
No, quello se non sei proprio illuso, l'hai già scoperto al massimo a  25.
Sai bene che una coppia resiste e si fonda su tante altre cose che vanno oltre la passione e l'incantamento che c'è all'inizio.
No, la cosa che ti prende a quest'età è il crollo dell'illusione delle certezze nella vita.
Comprendi la precarietà di tutto.
Scopri la vecchiaia o la morte dei genitori, che pensavi eterni, come eterno il loro bagaglio di conoscenze, ricordi, che perdi con loro.
La precarietà del lavoro, che intuivi da giovane ma colmavi con le speranze.
Dell'amicizia... quanto si rimane soli a quest'età, più di altre.
Soli anche con gli altri, intendo, soli nelle distanze che si sono create, nelle differenze che sono sorte anche con chi conosci da anni. 
La precarietà della salute, cominciano i primi acciacchi, i primi problemi. 
Quello che ti tiene a galla dovrebbe essere la famiglia, quella che dovrebbe essere l'ultimo baluardo prima di finire ad essere individui e basta, l'ultimo scampolo di società, la più piccola società rimasta.
Quando pure essa assume i toni della precarietà, rimani tu individuo a fare i conti con te stesso.
E con il crollo di tutte queste certezze.
Allora ti rendi veramente conto di quello che sei e di quello che hai o non hai. E di cosa hai bisogno per vivere.
"Senza gli altri, cosa siamo", mi ha detto mia moglie, condividendo questi dubbi.
Senza dei punti di riferimento, chi siamo?
Avrebbe senso tutto questo se fossimo soli?
Potremmo parlare di sentimenti, di felicità, di tristezza, se rimanessimo soli?
Da ragazzo avevo paura del matrimonio, dei figli, come tutti.
Li vedevo in un futuro lontano, ma nel presente mi godevo gli amici e le esperienze.
Ora che posso fare un bilancio, mi ricordo tanta solitudine in quell'individualità di allora, e di essere stato felice solo da sposato, e di avere capito diventando padre quanto le mie paure di ragazzo fossero infondate.
Essere padre è bellissimo, e ho avuto solo il rimpianto di averlo capito tardi, di avere aspettato una certa età.


----------



## danny (2 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Danny mio marito diceva le stesse cose quest'estate,che voleva aria,che si sentiva oppreso..l'ha definito delirio erotomanigeno!



Cioè?
Credo sia una fase che forse collega molte persone nel tradimento, a questo punto.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> di arrenderci al fatto che tutto è già programmato.
> 
> i sogni a vent'anni
> il matrimonio/rapporto ufficiale+ lavoro fisso a trenta
> ...


La mia che non rispecchia quella di nessuno ovviamente come per tutti... Gli amori per lo più incasinati e casinisti... Lavoro fisso si ma a 20 anni quando sono uscita da casa mia per vivere sola.. La noia e la monotonia credo tocchino ogni vita basta avere l'accortezza di capire se siamo noi, gli altri o le situazioni contingenti a farci sentire così e mettere la freccia per fare un buon sorpassoalla fase di stallo... Buongiorno a tutti


----------



## zanna (2 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Nel caso nostro e stato cosi.Al epoca pensai che l'avesse fatto per amore ma poi ho realizzato che l'ha fatto per non essere  deriso nel caso in cui la greca si fosse laureata e l'avesse piantato in asso dopo 7 anni...ci sono dei retroscena incredibili nella nostra storia che sono venuta a sapere e considerare solo dopo il matrimonio.Io non volevo neanche conoscere neanche i suoi mentre stavamo insieme,lo consideravo prematuro e inutile,avevo solo 19 anni e mi pareva assurdo anche perche in Grecia non funziona cosi.Quando mi disse che mi portava a conoscere i suoi stavamo in macchina e volevo che mi facesse scendere sulla tangeziale!Poi altre situazioni con la suocera...!Cmq sapessi al epoca quello che so ora li avrei mandati tutti a fanculo...*Le uniche persone che mi danno forza e serenita sono proprio i miei angioletti*.


:bacissimo:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Dio che ansia.
> Mi ricorda quello che mi ha detto mia moglie in questi giorni.
> "A un certo punto mi sono venuti i bollori, vedevo uno e mi piaceva... La mia storia è nata così, perché questa volta è arrivata l'occasione, ma credo capiti a tutti così... anche a te sarà venuta voglia di avere un'altra storia, no?"
> . Ci ho pensato un po' su.
> ...


Scusa danny ma non era tua moglie che meno di una settimana fa ti ha promesso di non ripetere lo stesso errore del motel per evitare dolore a te e tua figlia? Ci ha già ripensato?


----------



## Ecate (2 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Nel caso nostro e stato cosi.Al epoca pensai che l'avesse fatto per amore ma poi ho realizzato che l'ha fatto per non essere  deriso nel caso in cui la greca si fosse laureata e l'avesse piantato in asso dopo 7 anni...ci sono dei retroscena incredibili nella nostra storia che sono venuta a sapere e considerare solo dopo il matrimonio.Io non volevo neanche conoscere neanche i suoi mentre stavamo insieme,lo consideravo prematuro e inutile,avevo solo 19 anni e mi pareva assurdo anche perche in Grecia non funziona cosi.Quando mi disse che mi portava a conoscere i suoi stavamo in macchina e volevo che mi facesse scendere sulla tangeziale!Poi altre situazioni con la suocera...!Cmq sapessi al epoca quello che so ora li avrei mandati tutti a fanculo...Le uniche persone che mi danno forza e serenita sono proprio i miei angioletti.


Che rabbia mi fa tuo marito!!!
un abbraccio gigante per te
 
Immagino la tua difficoltà nel leggere tra le righe le piccole cose di lui e del suo ambiente... L'impossibilità di cogliere i campanelli d'allarme che si leggono nelle sfumature... Il bello dell'amore tra due persone di culture diverse è che siete soli tu e lui. Il rischio è il non leggere piccole cose, che col tempo si svelano e possono rivelarsi soffocanti, sopratutto se sei tu immersa nel mondo di lui.


----------



## erab (2 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scusa danny ma non era tua moglie che meno di una settimana fa ti ha promesso di non ripetere lo stesso errore del motel per evitare dolore a te e tua figlia? Ci ha già ripensato?


Avrà problemi di memoria.
Ci vorrebbe del calcincul supposte.

PS: Danny, su una cosa tua moglie ha ragione, trovati un altra e dopo che l' hai trovata vattene con lei.


----------



## danny (2 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scusa danny ma non era tua moglie che meno di una settimana fa ti ha promesso di non ripetere lo stesso errore del motel per evitare dolore a te e tua figlia? Ci ha già ripensato?


Faccio fatica a seguirla io... figurati tu attraverso i miei racconti.
C'è una coerenza in tutto quello che dice, sicuramente: sta difendendo i suoi spazi acquisiti, ma soprattutto l'euforia acquistata con questa storia, ritengo abbia il terrore di tornare in depressione.
Poi le contraddizioni emergono determinate dall'ansia di gestire tutto, con me che ovviamente costituisco un elemento psicologicamente destabilizzante per lei, in questo momento.
Il problema è che se lei ha dei problemi, e ce li ha, li sta scaricando su di me e di conseguenza sto male anch'io.
Tra poco si parte, si sta via una settimana, vediamo se un po' d'adrenalina del viaggio riesce a migliorare la situazione...


----------



## lothar57 (2 Gennaio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Avrà problemi di memoria.
> Ci vorrebbe del calcincul supposte.
> 
> PS: Danny, su una cosa tua moglie ha ragione, trovati un altra e dopo che l' hai trovata vattene con lei.



Ciao Erab,Buon Anno!

Purtroppo,per lui',Danny non ha capito una cosa evidentissima...la gentil consorte allegra...e'entrata nel vortice,e non ci pensa neanche ad uscirne.Si portera'a letto un sacco di uomini,con la scusa''della prigione dorata''...lui diventera'un cervo perenne,non solo a primavera.Vabbe'che gia' mica scherza,a cornoni.........


----------



## erab (2 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Erab,Buon Anno!
> 
> Purtroppo,per lui',Danny non ha capito una cosa evidentissima...la gentil consorte allegra...e'entrata nel vortice,e non ci pensa neanche ad uscirne.Si portera'a letto un sacco di uomini,con la scusa''della prigione dorata''...lui diventera'un cervo perenne,non solo a primavera.Vabbe'che gia' mica scherza,a cornoni.........


Buon anno!
Il tuo proposito per il 2014 è l' ottimismo? :carneval:


----------



## realista1 (2 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Dio che ansia.
> Mi ricorda quello che mi ha detto mia moglie in questi giorni.
> "A un certo punto mi sono venuti i bollori, vedevo uno e mi piaceva... La mia storia è nata così, perché questa volta è arrivata l'occasione, ma credo capiti a tutti così... anche a te sarà venuta voglia di avere un'altra storia, no?"
> Ci ho pensato un po' su.
> ...





La cosa incredibile è che ogni cosa che tua moglie dice,contiene potenzialmente motivi di distruzione del vostro matrimonio. Conviene quasi-quasi che non ti dica più nulla. Adesso ti esorta a farti qualcuna, magari la prima che ci sta, ma senza dirglielo per non destabilizzarla. Non è facile, per un uomo trovare qualcuna bella e disponibile, ammesso che tu davvero lo voglia.. Ho sempre pensato, intimamente, che se mia moglie, UNA QUALSIASI moglie, decidesse di mollare gli ormeggi, in 30 minuti di camminata in un centro commerciale, avrebbe almeno due occasioni per andare a letto con qualcuno simpatico e carino, magari per ripicca: in due ore il misfatto sarebbe compiuto, in barba a qualsiasi tipo di discreta sorveglianza (ad es. telefonate di controllo:enorma boiata!!) che possa essere messo in atto dal suo uomo. Per un uomo, ovviamente, rimangono gli hobby. Io,ad esempio, sono appassionato di fantascienza: volendo, potrei andare in una qualsiasi convention americana di sf, ovviamente spendendo qualcosina.......Se non ci fossero moglie e figli...... Ogni tanto progetto una fuga di questo tipo, senza mai attuarla essenzialmente perchè adesso non c'è una ragione per fare una cosa del genere. Magari a te la sf non piace, ma tra i tuoi hobbies qualcuno, forse, ti metterebbe in condizioni di farti un bel viaggetto, con i TUOI soldi, da solo. Non è detto che l'evasione compensatrice debba necessariamente essere quella che si aspetta tua moglie, o che, anche se sembra negarlo, le farebbe più comodo che avvenga.


----------



## Eratò (2 Gennaio 2014)

Ehi Danny mi sa che io con te come coppia saremo uno spettacolo!A parte gli scherzi ogni tanto la mandi a quel paese?!Certo che ha una faccia tosta lei!


----------



## Eratò (2 Gennaio 2014)

scusa volevo dire anche lei!Non sia mai che s'incontra con il mio!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2014)

*Danny*

Ti riporto quello che ti ho detto quando hai scritto la prima volta

*Io non credo proprio che possa accadere* (di innamorarsi dell'altro)
*Non per come é iniziata
Mi sembra che lei cerchi una situaziobe eccitante e l'idea che il marito sappia e benedica la rende ancora più euforica. Un gioco insomma tanto che lei é più attiva a letto anche con lui, quasi a coinvolgerlo in questa eccitazione
Finisce a breve secondo me ma non credo resterà un caso sporadico...


*Sei arrivato qui, come purtroppo avevo previsto.
Dimenticati il tuo matriomonio per com era
Ora sei disposto a viverlo come lo propone lei
Ah quello che tu hai gli hobby e lei non avendoli ha sostituito questo con altri uomini, scusami, ma è davvero una cazzata.
Sul tradirla a tua volta, resto dell'idea che tradire tanto per farlo, senza sentirne il bisogno snaturalizzi te stesso, non ti porti nulla e soprattutto non ti aiuta a salvare il tuo matrimonio
A parte il fatto che sei l'unico che ancora cerca di salvarlo. Lei vuole altro, vuole un altro matrimonio. Non scende a patti. Devi solo decidere tu se ti sta bene o no.


----------



## mic (2 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti riporto quello che ti ho detto quando hai scritto la prima volta
> 
> *Io non credo proprio che possa accadere* (di innamorarsi dell'altro)
> *Non per come é iniziata
> ...


Verde mio.

hai ragione, farfalla.
adesso deve lui decidere che vuole.


----------



## erab (2 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti riporto quello che ti ho detto quando hai scritto la prima volta
> 
> *Io non credo proprio che possa accadere* (di innamorarsi dell'altro)
> *Non per come é iniziata
> ...


Non vorrei insistere ma la parte sottolineata è l' esatta descrizione di una sweet.


----------



## Eratò (2 Gennaio 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Che rabbia mi fa tuo marito!!!
> un abbraccio gigante per te
> 
> Immagino la tua difficoltà nel leggere tra le righe le piccole cose di lui e del suo ambiente... L'impossibilità di cogliere i campanelli d'allarme che si leggono nelle sfumature... Il bello dell'amore tra due persone di culture diverse è che siete soli tu e lui. Il rischio è il non leggere piccole cose, che col tempo si svelano e possono rivelarsi soffocanti, sopratutto se sei tu immersa nel mondo di lui.


Grazie del abbraccio gigante e ricambio!


----------



## danny (2 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> La cosa incredibile è che ogni cosa che tua moglie dice,contiene potenzialmente motivi di distruzione del vostro matrimonio. Conviene quasi-quasi che non ti dica più nulla. Adesso ti esorta a farti qualcuna, magari la prima che ci sta, ma senza dirglielo per non destabilizzarla. Non è facile, per un uomo trovare qualcuna disponibile e carina, ammesso che tu davvero lo voglia.. Ho sempre pensato, intimamente, che se mia moglie, UNA QUALSIASI moglie, decidesse di mollare gli ormeggi, in 30 minuti di camminata in un centro commerciale, avrebbe almeno due occasioni per andare a letto con qualcuno simpatico e carino, magari per ripicca: in due ore il misfatto sarebbe compiuto, in barba a qualsiasi tipo di discreta sorveglianza (ad es. telefonate di controllo:enorma boiata!!) che possa essere messo in atto dal suo uomo. Per un uomo, ovviamente, rimangono gli hobby. Io,ad esempio, sono appassionato di fantascienza: volendo, potrei andare in una qualsiasi convention americana di sf, ovviamente spendendo qualcosina.......Se non ci fossero moglie e figli...... Ogni tanto progetto una fuga di questo tipo, senza mai attuarla. Magari a te la sf non piace, ma tra i tuoi hobbies qualcuno, forse, ti metterebbe in condizioni di farti un bel viaggetto, con i TUOI soldi, da solo. Non è detto che l'evasione compensatrice debba necessariamente essere quella che si aspetta tua moglie, o che, anche se sembra negarlo, le farebbe più comodo.


Hai ragione. Fino a qualche mese fa uno dei miei hobby era la bicicletta. Avevo un gruppo di amici si usciva ogni tanto: lei era gelosa della cosa e mi ha rinfacciato in questi giorni che lo trovava un hobby malsano, perché passavo il mio tempo a restaurare vecchie bici e a scrivere sui forum e la trascuravo. Per dire, ha messo sullo stesso piano un raduno a cui io ho partecipato la settimana del suo compleanno (e a cui lei era invitata) con l'uscita di lei col suo amante il we del mio compleanno. La bici è stata la mia passione finché non ho scoperto tutto questo... ed è passata in secondo piano, anzi, è scemata... lei infatti ora vorrebbe scegliere i miei hobby, vorrebbe dire come dovrei passare il mio tempo in maniera da giustificare le "esigenze" che ha confessato, tutto mi dice posso fare, tranne la bicicletta.
Vorrebbe che mi iscrivessi in palestra, peccato che contando le serate libere dopo il lavoro... non so quando potrei andarci. Lei va due volte la settimana dal parrucchiere, un'altra sera c'è il ballo di nostra figlia (e io anche lì sono a casa a preparare da mangiare) e poi si vuole iscrivere lei a ballo con una sua amica. Quindi... a me quale momento rimane? Se mi iscrivo in palestra, quando ci vado, se la bimba la tengo io mentre lei è fuori o se la cena spetta a me?
Prigione dorata? Mi ha chiesto se può uscire con le sue parrucchiere una sera... se voglio posso controllare quando la vengono a prendere... sa, dice, rincarando il vittimismo, ormai mi sento controllata a vita...
Vogliono andare a mangiare fuori una pizza e poi in un sexyshop.
(?)
Ora, io l'ho sempre esortata ad avere delle amiche. Lei invece mi ha sempre cancellato i miei da amici, per gelosia. Eppure fa la vittima.
Così ora, mentre lei pretende (a parole) di sfarfalleggiare in giro (poi la sera in realtà si accascia davanti alla tv), io sono rimasto solo.
Trovare una donna? L'esempio del centro commerciale è calzante: lei tutti i venerdì facendo solo mezza giornata va al centro commerciale a pranzare al volo e a fare shopping. Io sono in ufficio, e se torno a casa fuori da un certo orario devo avere una giustificazione credibile per il ritardo, e col mio lavoro non posso accampare di certo riunioni aziendali o altro. E avere una relazione di nascosto con un'altra donna, impone anche avere tempo per frequentarla o occasioni per conoscerla. Mia moglie lavora in un ambiente dove ci sono due donne con tanti uomini, può giustificare anche delle fiere nel we (una volta le faceva) e anche per queste dormire fuori (finora non l'ha mai fatto, ma ha accennato che potrebbe farlo in un futuro).
Io lavoro in un ufficio chiuso al pubblico di soli uomini con una sola ragazza, molto più giovane di me.
Hai voglia a seguire il suo consiglio. Quante occasioni ho? Sono pure timido... di certo non uno che si butta subito
Quindi, il suo consiglio è basato sul fatto che lei ha quasi la certezza che io non avrò altre storie, e giustifica così tutti i suoi discorsi, che sono solo frutto di un forte egoismo. Mi dà una possibilità che non esiste, o è remota, e nel frattempo pretende o giustifica le sue, che sono davvero molto più a portata di mano.
Mia moglie è carina, sembra molto più giovane della sua età e quando si veste bene (stivali tacchi abitini sexy) non avrebbe problemi a portarsene a letto quanti ne vuole. Se non lo fa è perché ancora non sa gestire la situazioni a causa della sua ansia, e infatti con questa storia ha fatto un sacco di casino.
Ma c'è la sua collega esperta che sembra la istruisca, ogni tanto fa degli accenni su questo.
E io sono qui, come un pirla, ad aspettare che questo periodo "up" magari passi e torni ad essere quella di prima.
Più il tempo trascorre e più ne dubito, ma mi accorgo anche che lei ha anche dei problemi psicologici non indifferenti. 
25 anni e mi trovo al fianco una donna che fatico a riconoscere. Tutte le cose che mi ha detto ora sono in profonda contraddizione col suo operato e con quello che ha sempre affermato in precedenza.
Ma sono pure in contraddizioni tra loro ogni giorno. Non vi è coerenza, se non nel fatto che mia moglie sta "tenendosi" a galla dopo una forte depressione nella quale ha terrore di ritornare, terrore che condivido pure io. Di questo entrambi ne siamo consapevoli ed è la ragione principale del mio attendismo.


----------



## mic (2 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Fino a qualche mese fa uno dei miei hobby era la bicicletta. Avevo un gruppo di amici si usciva ogni tanto: lei era gelosa della cosa e mi ha rinfacciato in questi giorni che lo trovava un hobby malsano, perché passavo il mio tempo a restaurare vecchie bici e a scrivere sui forum e la trascuravo. Per dire, ha messo sullo stesso piano un raduno a cui io ho partecipato la settimana del suo compleanno (e a cui lei era invitata) con l'uscita di lei col suo amante il we del mio compleanno. La bici è stata la mia passione finché non ho scoperto tutto questo... ed è passata in secondo piano, anzi, è scemata... lei infatti ora vorrebbe scegliere i miei hobby, vorrebbe dire come dovrei passare il mio tempo in maniera da giustificare le "esigenze" che ha confessato, tutto mi dice posso fare, tranne la bicicletta.
> Vorrebbe che mi iscrivessi in palestra, peccato che contando le serate libere dopo il lavoro... non so quando potrei andarci. Lei va due volte la settimana dal parrucchiere, un'altra sera c'è il ballo di nostra figlia (e io anche lì sono a casa a preparare da mangiare) e poi si vuole iscrivere lei a ballo con una sua amica. Quindi... a me quale momento rimane? Se mi iscrivo in palestra, quando ci vado, se la bimba la tengo io mentre lei è fuori o se la cena spetta a me?
> Prigione dorata? Mi ha chiesto se può uscire con le sue parrucchiere una sera... se voglio posso controllare quando la vengono a prendere... sa, dice, rincarando il vittimismo, ormai mi sento controllata a vita...
> Vogliono andare a mangiare fuori una pizza e poi in un sexyshop.
> ...


Sinceramente, basta.
Fai il padre e riprenditi la tua vita.
Lei, faccia quello che vuole con le sue forze.


----------



## danny (2 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Ehi Danny mi sa che io con te come coppia saremo uno spettacolo!A parte gli scherzi ogni tanto la mandi a quel paese?!Certo che ha una faccia tosta lei!


Ieri sera quando mi ha rinfacciato la "cistite" che le è venuta dopo la scopata di capodanno (!) me ne sono andato fuori di casa senza dire niente.
Quando sono tornato mi ha chiesto scusa del suo comportamento.
Sì, capita spesso. Le si giustifica sempre dicendo che è fortemente umorale e a degli sbalzi ormonali.
Va su e giù.


----------



## Eratò (2 Gennaio 2014)

Scusa Danny ma a me tua moglie mi sembra una bipolare in fase maniacale con deliri di controllo..avete valutato l'aiuto di uno specialista?tutta questa mancanza di inibizioni e questa sfacciatagine normali non sono...


----------



## erab (2 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Fino a qualche mese fa uno dei miei hobby era la bicicletta. Avevo un gruppo di amici si usciva ogni tanto: lei era gelosa della cosa e mi ha rinfacciato in questi giorni che lo trovava un hobby malsano, perché passavo il mio tempo a restaurare vecchie bici e a scrivere sui forum e la trascuravo. Per dire, ha messo sullo stesso piano un raduno a cui io ho partecipato la settimana del suo compleanno (e a cui lei era invitata) con l'uscita di lei col suo amante il we del mio compleanno. La bici è stata la mia passione finché non ho scoperto tutto questo... ed è passata in secondo piano, anzi, è scemata... lei infatti ora vorrebbe scegliere i miei hobby, vorrebbe dire come dovrei passare il mio tempo in maniera da giustificare le "esigenze" che ha confessato, tutto mi dice posso fare, tranne la bicicletta.
> Vorrebbe che mi iscrivessi in palestra, peccato che contando le serate libere dopo il lavoro... non so quando potrei andarci. Lei va due volte la settimana dal parrucchiere, un'altra sera c'è il ballo di nostra figlia (e io anche lì sono a casa a preparare da mangiare) e poi si vuole iscrivere lei a ballo con una sua amica. Quindi... a me quale momento rimane? Se mi iscrivo in palestra, quando ci vado, se la bimba la tengo io mentre lei è fuori o se la cena spetta a me?
> Prigione dorata? Mi ha chiesto se può uscire con le sue parrucchiere una sera... se voglio posso controllare quando la vengono a prendere... sa, dice, rincarando il vittimismo, ormai mi sento controllata a vita...
> Vogliono andare a mangiare fuori una pizza e poi in un sexyshop.
> ...


Allora, mettiamo in fila un po di punti.

1) bicicletta nuova, subito, su misura. (spendi almeno 5000€)
2) palestra, scegli quando andarci e iscriviti, trovi lei il tempo per fare quello che non potrai fare tu.
3) tu non le devi nessuna giustificazione, se chiede motivo di un ritardo le rispondi che ti sei preso una spazio 
    tutto tuo.
4) tu sei li come un pirla perché ti lasci trattare da pirla. inizia a pretendere di essere trattato da uomo e sarai
    trattato da uomo.
5) guarda che di donne in caccia è pieno il mondo. non fossilizzarti sul fatto che oltre a lei non potrai avere
    nessuna, non è così.


----------



## danny (2 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Scusa Danny ma a me tua moglie mi sembra una bipolare in fase maniacale con deliri di controllo..avete valutato l'aiuto di uno specialista?tutta questa mancanza di inibizioni e questa sfacciatagine normali non sono...



Ho il sospetto pure io, ma lei non vuole psicologi.


----------



## danny (2 Gennaio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Non vorrei insistere ma la parte sottolineata è l' esatta descrizione di una sweet.



E ci siamo arrivati anche a questo nel we!
Sì, mia moglie ha detto che è attirata anche da questo...
ma che c....!!!! Senza usare i termini che lei non conosce, ma facendomelo capire.
Se io ne sono attirato? 
Ne sono terrorizzato! Dove andremo a parare senza più i suoi freni inibitori?
Cioè... io sono leggermente destabilizzato.
Ma credo che lei sia molto più fuori di me.
Disturbo bipolare?
Mi sto informando sulla cosa.
Potrebbe anche essere una questione ormonale.
Di certo io sto sbagliando tutto a continuare ad adattarmi a lei, ma ancora
sono nel limbo di 13 anni di matrimonio, sono ancora ancorato a quella dimensione che c'era prima.
Ma qui c'è troppa variabilità comportamentale in gioco.


----------



## Eratò (2 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ho il sospetto pure io, ma lei non vuole psicologi.


Prendi in mano la situazione.Fagli capire che cosi non si puo andare avanti.Anche la bimba la vive male la situazione presumo.Ma ti prego non andare avanti cosi perche prima o poi scoppierai.


----------



## danny (2 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Prendi in mano la situazione.Fagli capire che cosi non si puo andare avanti.Anche la bimba la vive male la situazione presumo.Ma ti prego non andare avanti cosi perche prima o poi scoppierai.


Gliene ho parlato, abbiamo trovato insieme le cause (la morte dei genitori) traumatiche, ne siamo consapevoli, poi alla fine lei mi ha addossato tutte le colpe di aver scavato e riportato alla luce le cose che aveva tenuto nascoste e di farla stare male.
Problemi che ha compensato nel modo che sappiamo.
Parlargliene anche solo per trovare una soluzione aumenta il suo stress e va fuori.
Lei evita qualsiasi situazione di stress. 
E le persone che glielo causano. Per questo evita gli psicologi e ne parla solo male, anche se a giugno avevo finalmente deciso di andarci per uscire dalla depressione. Dice che con questa storia invece lei è riuscita a tirarsi su da sola.
La bimba  mi sembra serena, non manifesta alcun comportamento anomalo, al momento, anzi, è sempre allegra.
Almeno su questo fronte non sono preoccupato.


----------



## lothar57 (2 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Fino a qualche mese fa uno dei miei hobby era la bicicletta. Avevo un gruppo di amici si usciva ogni tanto: lei era gelosa della cosa e mi ha rinfacciato in questi giorni che lo trovava un hobby malsano, perché passavo il mio tempo a restaurare vecchie bici e a scrivere sui forum e la trascuravo. Per dire, ha messo sullo stesso piano un raduno a cui io ho partecipato la settimana del suo compleanno (e a cui lei era invitata) con l'uscita di lei col suo amante il we del mio compleanno. La bici è stata la mia passione finché non ho scoperto tutto questo... ed è passata in secondo piano, anzi, è scemata... lei infatti ora vorrebbe scegliere i miei hobby, vorrebbe dire come dovrei passare il mio tempo in maniera da giustificare le "esigenze" che ha confessato, tutto mi dice posso fare, tranne la bicicletta.
> Vorrebbe che mi iscrivessi in palestra, peccato che contando le serate libere dopo il lavoro... non so quando potrei andarci. Lei va due volte la settimana dal parrucchiere, un'altra sera c'è il ballo di nostra figlia (e io anche lì sono a casa a preparare da mangiare) e poi si vuole iscrivere lei a ballo con una sua amica. Quindi... a me quale momento rimane? Se mi iscrivo in palestra, quando ci vado, se la bimba la tengo io mentre lei è fuori o se la cena spetta a me?
> Prigione dorata? Mi ha chiesto se può uscire con le sue parrucchiere una sera... se voglio posso controllare quando la vengono a prendere... sa, dice, rincarando il vittimismo, ormai mi sento controllata a vita...
> Vogliono andare a mangiare fuori una pizza e poi in un sexyshop.
> ...



Ascoltami Danny,ci sono i siti di incontri,io le becco tutte li',anche adesso approffitando che la mia''amica ufficiale''e'via,ne sto beccando una nuova.Se vuoi dritte,ti aiuto volentieri..scrivi in mp pero'.


----------



## danielacala (2 Gennaio 2014)

*solo la domenica*



chedire ha detto:


> Ne sono triste anch'io cara.Cerco di non pensarci,di non parlarne,di prenderla con ironia ma il pensiero e sempre quello.Anche perche cio che scriviamo qui e solamente la punta di un iceberg,ci sta molto altro indietro che non riesco a scrivere qui perche ci vorrebbero pagine intere..Ogni suo "ti amo alla follia" e una specie di schiaffo ormai..Quando sparisce la fiducia e la stima inizia l'inferno.


Mi dispiace tesoro a me ..TI AMO lo può
dire solo la DOMENICA. .quindi 4 volte al
mese...una cinquantina di volte l'anno. ..

La domenica mi dice: adesso posso dirlo?
Ed io:...si ..oggi..si..oggi è domenica!


----------



## danielacala (2 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Anomalo ... come ultimatum normalmente viene fatto a parti invertite . Col senno del poi in risposta al suo di ultimatum, di getto, vorrei tanto aver risposto con un glorioso e roboante VAFFANCULO ... poi però penso alla prole .....


Che mito!


----------



## Ecate (2 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Scusa Danny ma a me tua moglie mi sembra una bipolare in fase maniacale con deliri di controllo..avete valutato l'aiuto di uno specialista?tutta questa mancanza di inibizioni e questa sfacciatagine normali non sono...


Bipolare con diagnosi di unipolare...
È stata in terapia?


----------



## danielacala (2 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E ci siamo arrivati anche a questo nel we!
> Sì, mia moglie ha detto che è attirata anche da questo...
> ma che c....!!!! Senza usare i termini che lei non conosce, ma facendomelo capire.
> Se io ne sono attirato?
> ...


Portala in un locale per scambisti. .
Milano è pieno...chiudila dentro fino a Pasqua. ..poi vai a riprenderla..se vuoi!


----------



## zanna (2 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Che mito!


Chi io o la signora? O era semplicemente un post ironico??


----------



## Eratò (2 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Mi dispiace tesoro a me ..TI AMO lo può
> dire solo la DOMENICA. .quindi 4 volte al
> mese...una cinquantina di volte l'anno. ..
> 
> ...


mi piace,mi piace molto il tuo sistema ma anche meno di 50 volte non sarebbe maleMa guarda te dove siamo finite...12 anni fa ubriaca di amore quando me lo diceva arrivavo al orgasmo anche solo a sentirlo e invece adesso lo sputterei in un occhio!hahaha!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Non credo sia il fatto dell'essere già programmato.
> Più che altro, *guardando ciò che ci accade attorno*, sembra che una volta giunte alla stabilità, le persone cerchino di nuovo ciò che non hanno...



esatto, continuate a estrapolare da singoli casi la regola generale
è un bel metodo per invecchiare precocemente


----------



## Eratò (2 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Chi io o la signora? O era semplicemente un post ironico??


Penso che siamo tutti un po'un mito!Solo nei film di Almodovar ci trovi!


----------



## mic (2 Gennaio 2014)

*Allora...*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> esatto, continuate a estrapolare da singoli casi la regola generale
> è un bel metodo per invecchiare precocemente


Se vedi, ho detto sembra, non è.
poi, la regola generale la si estrae dai singoli casi. 
Va da se che la regola generale, in realtà dice che si desidera di più ciò che non si ha, di ciò che si ha. O no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma la grande disillusione dei 40 anni non è scoprire che l'amore vagheggiato e idealizzato (ma cos'è se non un sogno?) non è eterno.
> No, quello se non sei proprio illuso, l'hai già scoperto al massimo a  25.
> Sai bene che una coppia resiste e si fonda su tante altre cose che vanno oltre la passione e l'incantamento che c'è all'inizio.
> No, la cosa che ti prende a quest'età è il crollo dell'illusione delle certezze nella vita.
> ...



trovo molto perdonabile quello che scrivi, perché sei "in botta"
è tutto troppo fresco, troppo recente ed è come se tu avessi la febbre

io ho sempre pensato che la forza e l'equilibrio dovrebbero crescere con l'età, assieme alla certezza delle scelte fatte
la crisi ( e tu sei dentro una grandissima crisi personale) è un'opportunità per accrescere forza ed equilibrio

tu devi pensare a una progressione, non a un fallimento


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Non vorrei insistere ma la parte sottolineata è l' esatta descrizione di una sweet.


e se leggi gli inizi della descrizione è stata ventialta questa ipotesi da subito.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Fino a qualche mese fa uno dei miei hobby era la bicicletta. Avevo un gruppo di amici si usciva ogni tanto: lei era gelosa della cosa e mi ha rinfacciato in questi giorni che lo trovava un hobby malsano, perché passavo il mio tempo a restaurare vecchie bici e a scrivere sui forum e la trascuravo. Per dire, ha messo sullo stesso piano un raduno a cui io ho partecipato la settimana del suo compleanno (e a cui lei era invitata) con l'uscita di lei col suo amante il we del mio compleanno. La bici è stata la mia passione finché non ho scoperto tutto questo... ed è passata in secondo piano, anzi, è scemata... lei infatti ora vorrebbe scegliere i miei hobby, vorrebbe dire come dovrei passare il mio tempo in maniera da giustificare le "esigenze" che ha confessato, tutto mi dice posso fare, tranne la bicicletta.
> Vorrebbe che mi iscrivessi in palestra, peccato che contando le serate libere dopo il lavoro... non so quando potrei andarci. Lei va due volte la settimana dal parrucchiere, un'altra sera c'è il ballo di nostra figlia (e io anche lì sono a casa a preparare da mangiare) e poi si vuole iscrivere lei a ballo con una sua amica. Quindi... a me quale momento rimane? Se mi iscrivo in palestra, quando ci vado, se la bimba la tengo io mentre lei è fuori o se la cena spetta a me?
> Prigione dorata? Mi ha chiesto se può uscire con le sue parrucchiere una sera... se voglio posso controllare quando la vengono a prendere... sa, dice, rincarando il vittimismo, ormai mi sento controllata a vita...
> Vogliono andare a mangiare fuori una pizza e poi in un sexyshop.
> ...


Direi che il vostro non è mai stato un rapporto pari
Tu mi sembri molto succube
Ma come si fa a cancellare gli amici su richiesta della moglie?????


----------



## zanna (2 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Penso che siamo tutti un po'un mito!Solo nei film di Almodovar ci trovi!


Proprio un bel caxxo di mito  ne avrei fatto volentieri a meno (come tutti del resto) ... poi  Almodovar mi stà pure sulle @@


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Se vedi, ho detto sembra, non è.
> poi, *la regola generale la si estrae dai singoli casi.*
> Va da se che la regola generale, in realtà dice che si desidera di più ciò che non si ha, di ciò che si ha. O no?



è vero, hai detto sembra 
quando si guarda da lontano anche una donna mediamente carina può sembrarti belen rodriguez ( o viceversa, meno carina di quel che è)

il fatto è che per i casi e le vicende umani non dovrebbe valere questa regola di astrazione
esempio: cosa evinci da una massa di persone che ballano in discoteca?
che sono tutte lì per rimorchiare o per ballare o per passare una serata in allegria? no, ognuno è lì per una serie di motivi diversi, accomunabili ma diversi.
se cominciassi a conoscerle una ad una troveresti per ogni singolo caso l'opportunità o meno della loro scelta, la superficialità o la profondità che le ha portate lì.

è un esempio, paradossale e perfettibile: ma quel che intendo io è questo

da persone della mia età o maggiore mi aspetterei una visione più _critica_ delle cose, non un pressapochismo un tanto al chilo perché mi sa da delusione non superata, da piagnisteo, da scarsa reattività


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Direi che il vostro non è mai stato un rapporto pari
> Tu mi sembri molto succube
> Ma come si fa a cancellare gli amici su richiesta della moglie?????



quoto


----------



## danny (2 Gennaio 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Bipolare con diagnosi di unipolare...
> È stata in terapia?



Rifiuta qualsiasi intervento esterno, ricorrendo comunque all'autoprescrizione di ansiolitici alla bisogna.
E' consapevole di soffrire di disturbi dell'umore, molti anni fa seguì una terapia antidepressiva prescritta 
da un neurologo, che giudicò inutile. A giugno a seguito del protrarsi della depressione aveva dichiarato di volersi affidare a un psicologo, poi ha iniziato questa storia, che afferma di averla fatta stare bene e quindi di non averne più necessità.
Per un po' di tempo ho attribuito l'euforia sua principalmente alla cotta, ora mi accorgo che vi è dell'altro, e che a mio parere potremmo forse trovarci in una fase ipomaniacale.
Ho valutato alcuni comportamenti confrontandoli con quanto descritto in alcuni siti e ho trovato dei riscontri che potrebbero indurre a questa diagnosi.
Non avendo io alcuna competenza in merito ed essendo però troppo coinvolto nella cosa per effettuare una corretta valutazione, però devo parlare al condizionale.
Come vedi, la cosa è più complicata di quello che sembrava inizialmente, io sto scaricando qui le mie ansie (che sono cresciute parallelamente man mano che mia moglie le scaricava su di me) per cercare di mantenere quel minimo di equilibrio sufficiente a gestire il rapporto.


----------



## danny (2 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Direi che il vostro non è mai stato un rapporto pari
> Tu mi sembri molto succube
> Ma come si fa a cancellare gli amici su richiesta della moglie?????


Ci sono molti modi subdoli per cancellare gli amici, molto gradualmente.
Negli anni, i musi, i sensi di colpa indotti, i piccoli ricatti velati fanno molto di più di una richiesta esplicita, che verrebbe rifiutata se fatta all'improvviso.
Se poi a un certo punto si comincia a dire "Ma sabato dobbiamo vedere i XXXXX,  con YYYY facciamo un'altra volta", pian piano si arriva che certe persone le perdi di vista.
Credimi, accade in più di una coppia.
Ed è accaduto anche a me, prima del matrimonio, di essere "cancellato" gradualmente da alcune coppie sposate e di perdere l'amicizia con lui che magari avevo prima.
Poi con la bambina gli amici ormai sono quelli che hanno bambini e sono gestibili uscendo tutti insieme.
Per gli altri... sì, ci sono, ma sono conoscenti, nulla più.
Amici veri... no. Direi proprio di no. Non ne è rimasto nessuno, e d'altronde sono passati tanti anni. Ci siamo proprio persi di vista.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ci sono molti modi subdoli per cancellare gli amici, molto gradualmente.
> Negli anni, i musi, i sensi di colpa indotti, i piccoli ricatti velati fanno molto di più di una richiesta esplicita, che verrebbe rifiutata se fatta all'improvviso.
> Se poi a un certo punto si comincia a dire "Ma sabato dobbiamo vedere i XXXXX, con YYYY facciamo un'altra volta", pian piano si arriva che certe persone le perdi di vista.
> Credimi, accade in più di una coppia.
> ...


Dipende dall'importanza che dai all'amicizia
Io non starei mai con una persona che limita rapporti con persone a cui tengo
Sono scelte. Ma anche questo ha fatto capire a tua moglie che aveva un piccolo potere su di te. Se hai accettato di perdere persone a cui tenevi sa che premendo i tasti giusti accetterai anche altro


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Direi che il vostro non è mai stato un rapporto pari
> Tu mi sembri molto succube
> *Ma come si fa a cancellare gli amici su richiesta della moglie*?????


----------



## realista1 (2 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ci sono molti modi subdoli per cancellare gli amici, molto gradualmente.
> *Negli anni, i musi, i sensi di colpa indotti, i piccoli ricatti velati fanno molto di più di una richiesta esplicita, che verrebbe rifiutata se fatta all'improvviso.
> Se poi a un certo punto si comincia a dire "Ma sabato dobbiamo vedere i XXXXX,  con YYYY facciamo un'altra volta", pian piano si arriva che certe persone le perdi di vista.*
> Credimi, accade in più di una coppia.
> ...


QUOTO. Ma accade a tutti e due i componenti di una coppia. Anche lei dovrebbe aver rinunciato alle sue amicizie, su tue pressioni. Anche perchè questo processo di alienazione, che solitamente va avanti almeno un annetto, non è indolore,anzi..... Miduole dirtelo, ma se questa situazione non è stata reciproca, evidentemente i problemi c'erano già allora.....


----------



## danny (2 Gennaio 2014)

realista1 ha detto:


> QUOTO. Ma accade a tutti e due i componenti di una coppia. Anche lei dovrebbe aver rinunciato alle sue amicizie, su tue pressioni. Anche perchè questo processo di alienazione, che solitamente va avanti almeno un annetto, non è indolore,anzi..... Miduole dirtelo, ma se questa situazione non è stata reciproca, evidentemente i problemi c'erano già allora.....



Lei non aveva già più veri amici suoi, che aveva perso per strada quando studiava all'università.
Diciamo che lentamente e in progressione - ben più di un annetto, per essere sinceri -  per alcuni anni siamo arrivati ad avere un buon numero di amici di coppia, con cui ci vediamo insieme. . Stiamo parlando di un arco di vita molto lungo, 25 anni di cui 13 di matrimonio, quindi di una progressione molto lunga. Per arrivare alla situazione attuale, in cui io non più veri amici con cui aprirmi.


----------



## danielacala (2 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Chi io o la signora? O era semplicemente un post ironico??


TU


----------



## danielacala (2 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> mi piace,mi piace molto il tuo sistema ma anche meno di 50 volte non sarebbe maleMa guarda te dove siamo finite...12 anni fa ubriaca di amore quando me lo diceva arrivavo al orgasmo anche solo a sentirlo e invece adesso lo sputterei in un occhio!hahaha!


No stellina sputare non è elegante...
Meglio dire: si amore anche io ti amo
                      Forse più di prima. 

Poi dietro la schiena una bella mano
chiusa con dito medio alzato...
....da morir dal ridere toglie la rabbia prova!


----------



## zanna (2 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> TU


rimitivo: io un mito? Da non credere


----------



## danielacala (2 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> No stellina sputare non è elegante...
> Meglio dire: si amore anche io ti amo
> Forse più di prima.
> 
> ...





wolf ha detto:


> rimitivo: io un mito? Da non credere


Merito anche dell Avatar....


----------



## zanna (2 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Merito anche dell Avatar....


:risata::risata::risata: probabilmente "solo" merito dell'avatar .... sorry non avevo capito


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Faccio fatica a seguirla io... figurati tu attraverso i miei racconti.
> C'è una coerenza in tutto quello che dice, sicuramente: sta difendendo i suoi spazi acquisiti, ma soprattutto l'euforia acquistata con questa storia, ritengo abbia il terrore di tornare in depressione.
> Poi le contraddizioni emergono determinate dall'ansia di gestire tutto, con me che ovviamente costituisco un elemento psicologicamente destabilizzante per lei, in questo momento.
> Il problema è che se lei ha dei problemi, e ce li ha, li sta scaricando su di me e di conseguenza sto male anch'io.
> Tra poco si parte, si sta via una settimana, vediamo se un po' d'adrenalina del viaggio riesce a migliorare la situazione...


Ah saresti tu quello che destabilizza?!?!:singleeye: Alla faccia!!


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Scusa Danny ma a me tua moglie mi sembra una bipolare in fase maniacale con deliri di controllo..avete valutato l'aiuto di uno specialista?tutta questa mancanza di inibizioni e questa sfacciatagine normali non sono...


Ma anche in coppia mica gli fa male ... Almeno forse un bandolo di questa matassa lo trovano


----------



## danielacala (2 Gennaio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata: probabilmente "solo" merito dell'avatar .... sorry non avevo capito


Adesso quoto quello che hai scritto..cosi' capisci:up:


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Brava!Ancora meglio!Ma siamo in telepatia io e te?


certe esperienze uniscono i pensieri piu di quanto si pensi, inutile dirti che leggendoti scriverei anche io ogni tuo post  un abbraccio!!


----------



## zanna (2 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Adesso quoto quello che hai scritto..cosi' capisci:up:


Merci


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Dio che ansia.
> *Mi ricorda quello che mi ha detto mia moglie in questi giorni.
> "A un certo punto mi sono venuti i bollori, vedevo uno e mi piaceva... La mia storia è nata così, perché questa volta è arrivata l'occasione, ma credo capiti a tutti così... anche a te sarà venuta voglia di avere un'altra storia, no?"
> Ci ho pensato un po' su.
> ...





danny ha detto:


> Ma *la grande disillusione dei 40 anni *non è scoprire che l'amore vagheggiato e idealizzato (ma cos'è se non un sogno?) non è eterno.
> No, quello se non sei proprio illuso, l'hai già scoperto al massimo a  25.
> Sai bene che una coppia resiste e si fonda su tante altre cose che vanno oltre la passione e l'incantamento che c'è all'inizio.
> No, la cosa che ti prende a quest'età *è il crollo dell'illusione delle certezze nella vita.
> ...


In entrambi i post hai messo alla fine quello che è per te il senso di te, della vita, del tuo stare al mondo.
E' così anche per me.
Forse lo è per molti che non tradiscono, coloro che neppure pensano di farlo.
Invece all'inizio scrivi chiaro perché tua moglie, e altri tradiscono, quello che per te è il senso della vita per loro è ansiogeno e costrittivo.
Uscirne andando in motel è misero e patetico (oltre che meschino nei confronti del tradito) ma è proprio l'unica via di fuga che riescono a trovare.
Da cosa fuggono? Dal quel senso della vita che limita la vita a quello.

I miei genitori ascoltavano: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qL4HuUUenoQ



Quando ragazzi felici andavamo alla scuola 
con la cartella a tracolla ed in tasca la mela 
per il futuro avevamo un vestito di gala 
quante speranze di gloria di celebrità 
ma inesorabile il tempo tracciava il cammino 
e a testa china anneghiamo nel nostro destino. 

Addio sogni di gloria 
addio castelli in aria. 

Guardo con sordo rancore la mia scrivania 
cerco a scacciare ma invano la monotonia 

Addio anni di gioventù 
perché perché non ritornate più 

Sono una foglia d'autunno che nella tormenta 
teme il grigiore dei giorni l'inverno paventa 

La donna sincera aspettai 
compagna dei giorni miei 
ma invano cercai cercai 
amore anche tu dove sei 

Addio sogni di gloria 
addio castelli in aria 

Prendo la penna e continuo la doppia partita 
faccio una macchia d'inchiostro mi treman le dita 

. . . . . . 

Meglio tacer le memorie o vecchio cuor mio 
sogni di gloria addio


----------



## danny (2 Gennaio 2014)

Una delle canzoni più belle cantate da Claudio Villa.
Ce l'ho sul lettore Mp3 insieme a Miley Cyrus...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Scusa Danny ma a me tua moglie mi sembra una bipolare in fase maniacale con deliri di controllo..avete valutato l'aiuto di uno specialista?tutta questa mancanza di inibizioni e questa sfacciatagine normali non sono...


Eh :up:


----------



## zanna (2 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In entrambi i post hai messo alla fine quello che è per te il senso di te, della vita, del tuo stare al mondo.
> E' così anche per me.
> Forse lo è per molti che non tradiscono, coloro che neppure pensano di farlo.
> Invece all'inizio scrivi chiaro perché tua moglie, e altri tradiscono, quello che per te è il senso della vita per loro è ansiogeno e costrittivo.
> ...


Ti ho quotato con le lacrime agli occhi .... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato: ... SALLO!!!


----------



## Ecate (2 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Rifiuta qualsiasi intervento esterno, ricorrendo comunque *all'autoprescrizione di ansiolitici *alla bisogna.
> E' consapevole di soffrire di disturbi dell'umore, molti anni fa seguì una terapia antidepressiva prescritta
> da un neurologo, che giudicò inutile. A giugno a seguito del protrarsi della depressione aveva dichiarato di volersi affidare a un psicologo, poi ha iniziato questa storia, che afferma di averla fatta stare bene e quindi di non averne più necessità.
> Per un po' di tempo ho attribuito l'euforia sua principalmente alla cotta, ora mi accorgo che vi è dell'altro, e che a mio parere potremmo forse trovarci in una fase ipomaniacale.
> ...


L'autoprescrizione di ansiolitici dovrebbe essere impossibile, a meno di non trovare un farmacista compiacente (o lei è medico?)
E se è medico sa fin troppo bene che non si a dal neurologo per la depressione, unipolare o bipolare che sia. E neanche dallo psicologo, fermo restando che una cura farmacologica semplice la può prescrivere anche un medico di base... Il quale, come spesso anche i colleghi psichiatri, ha molta difficoltà a distinguere i due tipi di depressione... Che hanno cure farmacologiche diverse. Detto questo, noi conosciamo tua moglie solo da quanto ci dici tu, quindi tutto quello che scriviamo va preso con guanti e pinze. Però posso sentirmi più che sicura nel dirti che non è questo il modo di uscire dai disturbi dell'umore. E che le fasi ipomaniacali sono di breve durata.
sono stata dura con te In qualche post perché non avevo condiviso, più che i consigli, le motivazioni per cui consigliavi a Nicola di restare con la moglie. Ma nonostante questo, solidarietà a manetta anche a te ovviamente


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2014)

La visione di vita e della coppia dovrebbe essere una costruzione comune della coppia.
In realtà accade che si finisce per crederla implicita.
Si vivono delle cose importanti nascita dei figli, cambiamenti lavorativi, cambiamenti sociali politici e si crede che abbiano lo stesso valore per entrambi e poi scoppia la bomba del tradimento e si scopre che si hanno visioni inconciliabili.
Ci si guarda stupiti che l'altro non capisca.


----------



## danny (2 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uscirne andando in motel è misero e patetico (oltre che meschino nei confronti del tradito) ma è proprio l'unica via di fuga che riescono a trovare.
> Da cosa fuggono? Dal quel senso della vita che limita la vita a quello.
> 
> I


Già.
Credo sia anche quello.
Una delle tante ragioni.
Non è un caso che tutto questo sia avvenuto dopo la morte dei genitori (fine dell'epoca filiale e del timore del giudizio parentale) e in una fase di crescita e relativo aumento delle necessità di spazi della figlia  a scapito di quelli individuali e di coppia.
La fuga nel motel diventa una boccata d'aria, la ricerca di un senso della vita che vada oltre la dimensione coniugale/familiare, oltre dei ruoli definiti e percepiti come immutabili.
Non è un caso che tutto sia consequenziale a una depressione, e la fuga viene interpretata e utilizzata anche in chiave terapeutica. 
Poi vi sono delle componenti di instabilità umorale, che accentuano le necessità e deprimono i vincoli.
Vedo in parallelo le due fughe, quella verso il motel e quella del rinnovo del matrimonio, come hai detto tu, estrinsecazioni di una stessa esigenza, quella di uscire da una "situazione" che non va, che viene sentita come una "prigione" dorata. Preziosa sì, ma pur sempre una prigione.
E qui arrivano i problemi. A me la situazione andava, era adeguata alle mie esigenze, e il problema ora è stato trasferito su di me, che devo trovare un modo per adeguarmi e stare bene.
Prima di tutto devo comprendere la situazione (altrimenti non ne vedo una soluzione), ed è il lavoro che sto facendo gradualmente qui, poi capire quale equilibrio trovare con lei.
Non è facile, la comunicazione viaggia sul filo dello stress reciproco, non è assolutamente da scartare un deterioramento dei rapporti conseguente a errori strategici. Tornare indietro non si può, questo no, su questo mi son messo l'animo in pace, che sia terminata o meno questa storia con l'altro, rimane l'esigenza che mi è stata confessata.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La visione di vita e della coppia dovrebbe essere una costruzione comune della coppia.
> In realtà accade che si finisce per crederla implicita.
> *Si vivono delle cose importanti nascita dei figli, cambiamenti lavorativi, cambiamenti sociali politici e si crede che abbiano lo stesso valore per entrambi e poi scoppia la bomba del tradimento e si scopre che si hanno visioni inconciliabili.
> *Ci si guarda stupiti che l'altro non capisca.


Tanto per capire, secondo te due coniugi danno un'importanza diversa alla nascita dei loro figli o alla loro crescitao a una cambiamento lavorativo di uno o dell'altro "solo" perchè uno dei due ha tradito?
Provi a spiegarmelo, perchè per come l'ho letta sono in disaccordo ma magari ho capito male


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto per capire, secondo te due coniugi danno un'importanza diversa alla nascita dei loro figli o alla loro crescitao a una cambiamento lavorativo di uno o dell'altro "solo" perchè uno dei due ha tradito?
> Provi a spiegarmelo, perchè per come l'ho letta sono in disaccordo ma magari ho capito male


Possiamo benissimo essere in disaccordo :smile:.
Per me è stato così. Ho scoperto che tutto, ma proprio tutto, era stato vissuto e letto in modo diverso.
Io non avrei mai potuto tradire perché l'avrei visto come un tradimento (e molto di più del matrimonio) del patto implicito stretto al momento della nascita dei figli.
Per lui i figli erano figli, indipendentemente dal legame.
E' un vissuto diverso.


----------



## danny (2 Gennaio 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> L'autoprescrizione di ansiolitici dovrebbe essere impossibile, a meno di non trovare un farmacista compiacente (o lei è medico?)
> E se è medico sa fin troppo bene che non si a dal neurologo per la depressione, unipolare o bipolare che sia. E neanche dallo psicologo, fermo restando che una cura farmacologica semplice la può prescrivere anche un medico di base... Il quale, come spesso anche i colleghi psichiatri, ha molta difficoltà a distinguere i due tipi di depressione... Che hanno cure farmacologiche diverse. Detto questo, noi conosciamo tua moglie solo da quanto ci dici tu, quindi tutto quello che scriviamo va preso con guanti e pinze. Però posso sentirmi più che sicura nel dirti che non è questo il modo di uscire dai disturbi dell'umore. E che le fasi ipomaniacali sono di breve durata.
> sono stata dura con te In qualche post perché non avevo condiviso, più che i consigli, le motivazioni per cui consigliavi a Nicola di restare con la moglie. Ma nonostante questo, solidarietà a manetta anche a te ovviamente



Non è medico, anche se laureata in CTF. La prescrizione credo la faccia il medico di base, scatolette di Xanax, Lexotan etc in casa sono sempre circolate abbondantemente senza problemi, anche contro il mio parere.
Sulla via d'uscita sono d'accordo, ho avuto un suicidio in famiglia in seguito a problemi nervosi, da ritenere del tutto sbagliata la strada che lei testardamente ha intrapreso.
Ne abbiamo parlato ma non c'è verso di smuoverla. 
Sì, ho letto anch'io che le fasi ipomaniacali sono generalmente di breve durata, ma altrove ho letto che in alcuni casi possono arrivare anche a tre mesi. Però, come dire, anche la mia è un'ipotesi da prendere con le pinze.
Sicuramente vi sono dei disturbi dell'umore, che lei stessa ammette.


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto per capire, secondo te due coniugi danno un'importanza diversa alla nascita dei loro figli o alla loro crescitao a una cambiamento lavorativo di uno o dell'altro "solo" perchè uno dei due ha tradito?
> Provi a spiegarmelo, perchè per come l'ho letta sono in disaccordo ma magari ho capito male


io ho capito che semplicemente non si conosceva l'altro nonostante tanti piccoli segnali erano ben chiari anche prima.
si arriva al tradimento anche per un percorso individuale che non coincide.
cambiano aspettative e priorità


----------



## danny (2 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La visione di vita e della coppia dovrebbe essere una costruzione comune della coppia.
> In realtà accade che si finisce per crederla implicita.
> Si vivono delle cose importanti nascita dei figli, cambiamenti lavorativi, cambiamenti sociali politici e si crede che abbiano lo stesso valore per entrambi e poi scoppia la bomba del tradimento e si scopre che si hanno visioni inconciliabili.
> Ci si guarda stupiti che l'altro non capisca.


Sì, più o meno quello che sto percependo ora.
Lei in certi momenti addirittura accenna agli ultimi 4 anni di merda,  eppure al di là dei problemi che ha avuto lei successivi alla morte del padre (datata 4 anni fa), con me non ha mai fatto accenno ad alcun problema di coppia, abbiamo vissuto dei bei momenti, io ho dei bei ricordi, siamo stati parecchio insieme. Riguardo le nostre tante foto e ricordo solo cose belle. E vedo il suo volto che comunque è sempre sorridente nelle foto (che per me rappresentano anche il diario più intimo dei miei pensieri).


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io ho capito che semplicemente non si conosceva l'altro nonostante tanti piccoli segnali erano ben chiari anche prima.
> si arriva al tradimento anche per un percorso individuale che non coincide.
> cambiano aspettative e priorità



ok.
Era l'importanza diversa data ai figli che mi fa salire la carogna
Ma chiarito che parlava del suo matrimonio e non ci generale, va benissimo così


----------



## Diletta (2 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Già.
> Credo sia anche quello.
> Una delle tante ragioni.
> Non è un caso che tutto questo sia avvenuto dopo la morte dei genitori (fine dell'epoca filiale e del timore del giudizio parentale) e in una fase di crescita e relativo aumento delle necessità di spazi della figlia  a scapito di quelli individuali e di coppia.
> ...



Sì, l'obiettivo primario è i tuo benessere cercando di capire se è possibile raggiungerlo stando ancora dentro al matrimonio, facendo i relativi adattamenti e compromessi.
Questo, nel caso in cui lei si fosse repressa nel suo modo di essere e che solo ora si fosse "rivelata".
Temo anch'io, però, che ci sia dell'altro e cioè un disturbo bipolare o simile alla base.
Devi convincere in tutti i modi tua moglie a farsi vedere da uno specialista.


----------



## perplesso (2 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E ci siamo arrivati anche a questo nel we!
> Sì, mia moglie ha detto che è attirata anche da questo...
> ma che c....!!!! Senza usare i termini che lei non conosce, ma facendomelo capire.
> Se io ne sono attirato?
> ...


lascia perdere i 25 o i 13 anni.  non ci sono più,sono esistiti solo nella tua mente.

e lascia perdere anche i disturbi di tua moglie.     fai uno sforzo per imparare a stare in piedi da solo senza puntelli e senza illusioni,altrimenti come ti 6 fatto imporre il distacco dagli amici,ti troverai quasi senza rendertene conto a bussare alla porta della camera degli ospiti per sapere se devi andare a prendere le paste

e ti risponderà l'altro perchè tua moglie sarà troppo impegnata per parlare......

almeno hai recuperato un pochino del peso perduto?


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Una delle canzoni più belle cantate da Claudio Villa.
> Ce l'ho sul lettore Mp3 insieme a Miley Cyrus...


insieme a...m...???  ahhhhh povera moglie, ora capisco.... 


Ps-scherzo Danny spero però di farti strappare un sorriso  
E aggiungo una cosa...ho letto che dici che tua moglie ne può trovare tanti e tu no...mai pensiero.è stato piu sbagliato...conosco ragazze quasi coetanee che vanno con uomini.anche molto più grandi....basta saperci fare...xo non dire che a te non capitano occasioni e nn potresti... Già ti ha tradito.tua moglie nn tradire anche te stesso facendo cose che nn vuoi fare per ripicca o per lei...tu sei un uomo.da sposare che crede nella monogamia... Se per lei non è così vuol dire solo.che ha finto per.anni...ora si ritrova così...ma ci staresti peggio ad assecondarla,credimi


----------



## free (2 Gennaio 2014)

ma Mr. Y se ne è andato?

sono affranta
...oltre che bassa e nera con i baffi e la mente ristretta e limitata, ovviamente

:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma Mr. Y se ne è andato?
> 
> sono affranta
> ...oltre che bassa e nera con i baffi e la mente ristretta e limitata, ovviamente
> ...


----------



## mic (2 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> lascia perdere i 25 o i 13 anni.  non ci sono più,sono esistiti solo nella tua mente.
> 
> e lascia perdere anche i disturbi di tua moglie.     fai uno sforzo per imparare a stare in piedi da solo senza puntelli e senza illusioni,altrimenti come ti 6 fatto imporre il distacco dagli amici,ti troverai quasi senza rendertene conto a bussare alla porta della camera degli ospiti per sapere se devi andare a prendere le paste
> 
> ...


Verde mio.


----------



## disincantata (2 Gennaio 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Ehi Danny mi sa che io con te come coppia saremo uno spettacolo!A parte gli scherzi ogni tanto la mandi a quel paese?!Certo che ha una faccia tosta lei!


Che dici.....e' timida!

Danny esiste davvero una moglie come la tua?

Riuscirai se esiste ad invecchiare con lei?

La cistite e'  frequente quando si fa tanta 'ginnastica' ma rinfacciarla come fosse colpa tua non si puo' sentire.


Avere piu' di un partner aumenta i rischi aumentando le dosi di utilizzo.


----------



## tenebroso67 (2 Gennaio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che tristezza leggere questi commenti
> ho riletto il primo post di quella discussione, e qualche risposta che mi ha fatto rabbrividire
> 
> è proprio vero che quando non si hanno certezze, basta il primo pirla che ti propina un distillato di saggezza -magari in veste accattivante, trendy, dialetticamente piacevole e con qualche particolare realistico - a mo' di lezione di vita e ci si sente arrivati alla grande verità.
> ...



Grazie e auguri anche a te   !!

Quando dicevo che "tutto gira come programmato...senza grandi sorprese...."
intendevo proprio dire che anche gli imprevisti, cioe' le cose che non ti aspetti, in realta' succedono, 
perche' il "codice di programmazione della vita" che crea eventi a sorpresa
mette a disposizione dell'individuo anche delle opportunita', che come tu mi fai capire si possono o non si possono cogliere...

Diciamo che ho capito (a mie spese) che ....
sovente quello che vedi*,* non svela quello che in realta' c'e' dietro l'apparenza.

Una famigliola felice, una coppia innamorata ecc.... cosa ne sappiamo noi di quello che si cela dietro una apparente felicita' ? 

In effetti, parlare di "grande troiaio" (espressione decisamente drastica) serve solo a chi ancora sogna,
ad aprire gli occhi su delle situazioni che in realta' sono abbastanza normali e consuete......


----------



## lothar57 (2 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che dici.....e' timida!
> 
> Danny esiste davvero una moglie come la tua?
> 
> ...


Ciao Dis,ecco..hai capito anche tu,nn esiste alcun danny,e nemmeno la moglie ninfomane,e'tutto falso,come il 99% di quello che leggo,per fortuna alquanto saltuariamente qui.onore al tognino admin.


----------



## tenebroso67 (2 Gennaio 2014)

mic ha detto:


> Non credo sia il fatto dell'essere già programmato.
> Più che altro, guardando ciò che ci accade attorno, sembra che una volta giunte alla stabilità, le persone cerchino di nuovo ciò che non hanno...



A volte e' cosi....


----------



## danny (2 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Dis,ecco..hai capito anche tu,nn esiste alcun danny,e nemmeno la moglie ninfomane,e'tutto falso,come il 99% di quello che leggo,per fortuna alquanto saltuariamente qui.onore al tognino admin.


Ancora a questo livello siamo?
Se hai ancora dei dubbi scrivimi in MP così magari te li risolvo. OK?
Tieni conto che ti scriverò forse solo al mio ritorno, il 12, dalle vacanze.


----------



## danny (2 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che dici.....e' timida!
> 
> Danny esiste davvero una moglie come la tua?
> 
> ...



Sì, esiste. Se anche tu hai dei dubbi scrivimi in MP che te li risolvo, se sei di Milano posso anche risolverteli di persona, e ne parliamo e ci conosciamo dal vivo, se lo desideri, o possiamo telefonarci, di più non posso fare, di certo non metto nome e cognomi e altri dati su questo forum dove ho raccontato fatti molto personali. Non è Facebook, dove ci sono con foto e tutto il resto. 
La cistite ha diverse cause. Può venire anche quando si fa sesso e lei non è tanto lubrificata. 
La "ginnastica" la facciamo noi, ogni sera. 
Mi dispiace ci sia ancora qualcuno che è diffidente, evidentemente chi è tradito o tradisce non nutre più completa fiducia negli altri, arrivando a dubitare un po' di tutti.
D'altronde, lo capisco. Io so che questa storia è vera, è tutto vero, ma ovviamente non posso pretendere che per tutti diventi credibile, quando si è anonimi su un forum. 
Mi dispiace. In privato se mi scrivi posso risponderti con maggior precisione ai dubbi che puoi avere. 
La timidezza... l'ho già spiegata. Una persona ansiosa è per natura timida, tende ad arrossire, a restare in disparte, ma questo non ha alcuna correlazione con i valori di una persona, che sotto può celare un'anima decisamente diversa.
D'altronde, Pirandello stesso parlava di uno... nessuno... centomila. Fermarsi alle apparenze non è mai una buona cosa.


----------



## danny (2 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> lascia perdere i 25 o i 13 anni.  non ci sono più,sono esistiti solo nella tua mente.
> 
> e lascia perdere anche i disturbi di tua moglie.     fai uno sforzo per imparare a stare in piedi da solo senza puntelli e senza illusioni,altrimenti come ti 6 fatto imporre il distacco dagli amici,ti troverai quasi senza rendertene conto a bussare alla porta della camera degli ospiti per sapere se devi andare a prendere le paste
> 
> ...


No, niente peso. Siamo sempre a 74 kg per 1,86. Sono diventato scheletrico. 
Quando torno dalle vacanze faccio un esame del sangue di controllo.


----------



## danny (2 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> insieme a...m...???  ahhhhh povera moglie, ora capisco....
> 
> 
> Ps-scherzo Danny spero però di farti strappare un sorriso
> E aggiungo una cosa...ho letto che dici che tua moglie ne può trovare tanti e tu no...mai pensiero.è stato piu sbagliato...conosco ragazze quasi coetanee che vanno con uomini.anche molto più grandi....basta saperci fare...xo non dire che a te non capitano occasioni e nn potresti... Già ti ha tradito.tua moglie nn tradire anche te stesso facendo cose che nn vuoi fare per ripicca o per lei...tu sei un uomo.da sposare che crede nella monogamia... Se per lei non è così vuol dire solo.che ha finto per.anni...ora si ritrova così...ma ci staresti peggio ad assecondarla,credimi


Sì, lo penso anch'io, è una cosa su cui ho riflettuto.
A me non interessa tradire, avere altre donne, non ne ho mai sentito la necessità. Sono così, è la mia natura.
Mi forzerei se dovessi essere diverso. Ha senso? La dimostrazione è che in tanti anni non ho mai trovato una ragazza che suscitasse su di me un particolare interesse. Nel senso, ho mia moglie, mi piace lei, le altre non le vedo, non le cerco.


----------



## perplesso (2 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, lo penso anch'io, è una cosa su cui ho riflettuto.
> A me non interessa tradire, avere altre donne, non ne ho mai sentito la necessità. Sono così, è la mia natura.
> Mi forzerei se dovessi essere diverso. Ha senso? La dimostrazione è che in tanti anni non ho mai trovato una ragazza che suscitasse su di me un particolare interesse. Nel senso, ho mia moglie, mi piace lei, le altre non le vedo, non le cerco.


e questo lo sa benissimo anche tua moglie......e su questo sta giocando.

ora non ti si sta dicendo di forzare la tua natura.     si sta dicendo che devi costruirti una vita in cui lei sia accessoria e non preminente.

e di farglielo notare.   chè finchè percepirà la tua dipendenza emotiva farà di te quello che vuole.

ma non perchè sia cattiva o sia diventata una strega.    solo perchè lei è così e tu sei così.

non credo lei voglia umiliarti.     solo farti capire che ora le cose sono cambiate e tu ora o le accetti o le accetti, chè indietro non si torna.

quindi,ora concentrati su te stesso e fregatene se tua moglie esce con le parrucchiere o col ganzo o chissà chi.

tanto vedi bene che se ti metti di traverso, lo fa lo stesso.     e visto che tu vuoi pervicacemente salvare questo matrimonio devi trovare un punto di equilibrio che ti faccia stare in piedi


----------



## danny (3 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> e questo lo sa benissimo anche tua moglie......e su questo sta giocando.
> 
> ora non ti si sta dicendo di forzare la tua natura.     si sta dicendo che devi costruirti una vita in cui lei sia accessoria e non preminente.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione su tutta la linea.


----------



## perplesso (3 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Hai ragione su tutta la linea.


lo spero davvero,che tu ne sia convinto.  perchè è l'unico modo che hai di salvare il tuo matrimonio,dico siul serio


----------



## danny (3 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo spero davvero,che tu ne sia convinto.  perchè è l'unico modo che hai di salvare il tuo matrimonio,dico siul serio


E di salvare anche me stesso di conseguenza.
La cosa l'ho capita, ormai, rimane solo lo scoglio di passare dalla teoria alla pratica.
Rendersi meno dipendenti per necessità (e non per volontà) non è immediato. In questo momento poi ho le batterie a terra e di indole sono finora stato portato a fare l'esatto contrario.
Su questo mi devo forzare, avendo a mente quest'obiettivo.


----------



## Scaredheart (3 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, lo penso anch'io, è una cosa su cui ho riflettuto.
> A me non interessa tradire, avere altre donne, non ne ho mai sentito la necessità. Sono così, è la mia natura.
> Mi forzerei se dovessi essere diverso. Ha senso? La dimostrazione è che in tanti anni non ho mai trovato una ragazza che suscitasse su di me un particolare interesse.* Nel senso, ho mia moglie, mi piace lei, le altre non le vedo, non le cerco.*


ma allora esistono...  
e io che continuo a non credere al mio ragazzo.....


----------



## perplesso (3 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma allora esistono...
> e io che continuo a non credere al mio ragazzo.....


ogni pro ha i suoi contro


----------



## Scaredheart (3 Gennaio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ogni pro ha i suoi contro



per ora sono tutta un contro...:racchia:
sarà anche l'influenza


----------



## perplesso (3 Gennaio 2014)

latte,letto e miele allora.

e pure qualche bestemmia,che fa sempre bene nel nuovo anno


----------



## mic (3 Gennaio 2014)

*Chiara,*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è vero, hai detto sembra
> quando si guarda da lontano anche una donna mediamente carina può sembrarti belen rodriguez ( o viceversa, meno carina di quel che è)
> 
> il fatto è che per i casi e le vicende umani non dovrebbe valere questa regola di astrazione
> ...


non posso far altro che darti ragione.
tuttavia ritengo che la semplificazione non sia altro che un veicolo per far passare un massaggio o per rendere un' idea più chiara (scusa il gioco di parole).

poi, come mai ritieni che persone di una certa "anzianità" debbano rispondere a determinate sollecitazioni in modo più critico?


----------



## disincantata (3 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, esiste. Se anche tu hai dei dubbi scrivimi in MP che te li risolvo, se sei di Milano posso anche risolverteli di persona, e ne parliamo e ci conosciamo dal vivo, se lo desideri, o possiamo telefonarci, di più non posso fare, di certo non metto nome e cognomi e altri dati su questo forum dove ho raccontato fatti molto personali. Non è Facebook, dove ci sono con foto e tutto il resto.
> La cistite ha diverse cause. Può venire anche quando si fa sesso e lei non è tanto lubrificata.
> La "ginnastica" la facciamo noi, ogni sera.
> Mi dispiace ci sia ancora qualcuno che è diffidente, evidentemente chi è tradito o tradisce non nutre più completa fiducia negli altri, arrivando a dubitare un po' di tutti.
> ...


Danny, lo scrivevo perche' non e'  umanamente sopportabile una moglie che tradisce (o marito) e che poi ha anche pretese e recriminazioni assurde.

Sei tu che dovresti  capire che, d'accordo cercare di salvare il salvabile, NON  ti puoi far calpestare.

Un po' di rispetto come persona lo meriti.

O ti sta bene il triangolo?  

Non credo.

Vuoi continuare per motivi pratici la convivenza?

Puoi farlo e non saresti il primo ma se lei vuole svagarsi devi considerarla 'altro da te', per non continuare a soffrire.

E' meglio una donna meno attraente ma tua che la Belen di tutti e nessuno.

Abito vicino a Milano. Sto partendo. Tanto per cambiare sono in aeroporto. Appena torno un caffe' possiamo prenderlo. Ho in programma anche un pranzo in compagnia con delle simpatiche amiche, se ti va 'ti unirai anche al pranzo' a fine mese o primi di febbraio. Sono certa ti fara' piacere parlare con una in particolare.

Devo vedere se organizzarlo a casa mia o se sara' opportuno cercare un bel ristorantino, sono fuori dal giro' sui navigli a Milano.

Ne conoscevo un po' ma non abito piu' a Milano dal 98.
Non dirlo a tua moglie. Lascia che pensi 'male' di te.


----------



## danny (3 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Danny, lo scrivevo perche' non e'  umanamente sopportabile una moglie che tradisce (o marito) e che poi ha anche pretese e recriminazioni assurde.
> 
> Sei tu che dovresti  capire che, d'accordo cercare di salvare il salvabile, NON  ti puoi far calpestare.
> 
> ...


Si può fare e mi fa piacere,  ci aggiorniamo al nostro ritorno (anche noi partiremo stanotte con l'aereo). 
Sull'umanamente sopportabile... tieni conto che io vengo da 20 anni circa di monogamia totale con la stessa persona, la vita precedente non la ricordo neanche, per dire.
Sono una vita. Quindi, i miei parametri di valutazione sono tarati sulla base di questa esperienza.
In un mese/due devo modificare completamente il mio modo di vivere e vedere la persona che sta con me... come dire... non è facile, mi trovo scisso tra l'esperienza acquisita, l'immagine di lei che ho acquisito in tutto questo tempo e le informazioni contrastanti che mi arrivano sempre da lei in questo periodo, tenendo conto che pure mia moglie ha ammesso che neppure lei si capisce più.
Un bel casino, come dire. Qui mi son trovato a scrivere tutto e il contrario di tutto... ma perché non c'è nulla di chiaro, definito, comprensibile tutt'ora. 
La convivenza non continua per motivi pratici: io amo ancora mia moglie, e spero ovviamente che questa tempesta passi.
Mi sto illudendo?
Probabilmente sì. Di sicuro hai ragione sul fatto che devo gradualmente risultare meno dipendente da lei, ma malgrado questa certezza, sto comprendendo quanto sia un percorso faticoso, dato che è contro la mia volontà attuale e i miei desideri, io vorrei mia moglie com'era prima, la mia famiglia com'era prima.
Su Belen... beh, mia moglie non lo è. E' caruccia, ma a me piace. 
Come dire... dopo tanti anni non è facile riuscire ad avere le idee chiare in qualche settimana...
Questa cosa la riuscirò a gestire meglio e ad assimilarla ma ci vorranno mesi, temo.


----------



## danny (3 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> C la moglie ninfomane,


Ninfomane?
Mah...
Io credo che sia ninfomane allo stesso modo delle donne che frequenti tu. ;-)
Secondo te sono più ninfomani o annoiate?
Un po' di trasgressione ce l'hanno tutti, uomini, come le donne.
Credo che non siano poche le persone che hanno fantasia sessuali tipo essere osservate mentre fanno l'amore, o farlo con uno sconosciuto, poi c'è chi queste fantasie le sublima e chi le mette in pratica. Chi le nasconde e chi le confessa. Infatti non è questo il punto. 
Molte persone conducono la loro vita per obiettivi: studio, lavoro, matrimonio, figli, scanditi dal passare degli anni.
Poi a un certo punto arrivano a chiedersi "E adesso?".
A 40 anni questi obiettivi li hai conclusi tutti. Ma magari sei una donna ancora piacente, non senti il passare degli anni, e scopri che ti manca qualcosa che dia un senso alle tue giornate, un altro obiettivo da raggiungere.
Molte lo trovano in una relazione extraconiugale, oggi facilmente a portata di mano senza neanche troppo sbattimento, dai siti di incontri alle chat, con la facilità della privacy di un proprio smartphone dove nessuno ti vede e puoi comunicare con chiunque. Fino a 20 anni fa sarebbe stato un po' più rischioso e complicato, ora è veramente alla portata di tutti, anche dei più "tordi". E quindi molte si dicono "Perché no?": trovarsi uno che ti corteggi, che ti faccia sentire donna (secondo i parametri attuali che vedono la donna solo come una seduttrice ad libitum, per fare un esempio dei cambiamenti, da Milano centro ormai sono spariti i negozi di vestiti per uomini, per far posto solo alla moda femminile), che ti sdogani temporaneamente dal ruolo acquisito e un po' asessuato di mamma e moglie.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ninfomane?
> Mah...
> Io credo che sia ninfomane allo stesso modo delle donne che frequenti tu. ;-)
> Secondo te sono più ninfomani o annoiate?
> ...


Eh, ma anche basta razionalizzare e quest'aria derelitta di ineluttabilità. E che è. Ou, ma che cazzo hai al posto del nerbo, la balsa? Madonna, io capisco tutto, capisco pure lei, ma tu, cazzo, tu in tutto questo stai così come un coglione senza arte nè parte? A lamentarti e sfogarti su un forum? Prendi le redini in mano, porca puttana. Ou. Ma dopo vent'anni della tua vita condivisi ed evidentemente buttati nel cesso ti fai trattare così? Ma sei stupido o che? E tira fuori un minimo di orgoglio, che cazzo. Basta.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Dis,ecco..hai capito anche tu,nn esiste alcun danny,e nemmeno la moglie ninfomane,e'tutto falso,come il 99% di quello che leggo,per fortuna alquanto saltuariamente qui.onore al tognino admin.


Ma che importanza ha se quello che qui leggiamo sia vero o falso?
Nessuna.
Io ho sempre sto filtro davanti "plausibile" no?

Insomma tu credi a tutto quello che ti dicono le persone?
Solamente perchè hai come filtro che tutti sono sinceri?
E se anche lo fossero dicono sempre le cose viziate dal loro punto di vista no?

Amico mio, quanti dicevano di te che non esistevi?
E non sono stato forse io...il galileiano convinto che è andato a vedere?

E quanto ho goduto nel poter dire: visto Lothar è come dico io e non certo come lo dipingete voi?

Amico mio, se la tigre leggesse Lothar le diresti che è tutto vero?


Guarda me 
sono al centro di una vicenda che mi vede rimproveratore di una ragazzina in piazza
Solo che lei non si trova, nessuno sa chi è, nessuno sa dove e quando la cosa sia successa...

Eppure lavoro non poco per indurre le persone a credere anche questo...

Perchè tanto a me non me ne viene nulla di male no?

Cosa sia vero o falso qui dentro non ci deve importare.

L'importante per me è notare come posti certi postulati tipo la moglie di danny, si leggono le cose più disparate no?
Dicono fanculizzala
Ma intanto non è così semplice come sembra.

E i portavoce del fanculismo non sono mica sposati eh?
Anzi....

Poi come facciamo a credere a certe amenità se non abbiamo l'altra campana?

Arriva qui una e dice...mio marito va a troie...
Poi arriva il marito e dice...scusatela non è vero, ha le visioni oniriche, è depressa...la sua gelosia le fa vedere cose che non sono....

Pensa Lothar che secondo certe fonti paesane io sarei via da casa da tre anni e sarei assieme ad una divorziata che ha tre figli....

Il bello è che io non mi sono mai mosso da casa...

Ma dicono che sono stato visto caricare la valige in macchina e andarmene da solo...

Bela forza è...
Ma non hanno visto neanche quando sono tornato no?

Ti faccio un altro esempio.
Quando tu sei andato in bagno a lavarti le mani io ho allungato le mie su sbriciolata no?
Ma ci siamo detti, mi raccomando non diciamo niente a Lothar sennò si sente messo da parte...
Quando poi ci siamo salutati...io ho fatto il giro dell'isolato sono tornato da Sbriciolata e abbiamo passato la notte al maxim no?

E' che ste cose non le scriviamo sul forum....

Capisci?
Sono cose segrete tra me e lei....capisci?

Come con free no?
A te ho detto che abbiamo bevuto un caffè....
Ed è la verità...senza scrivere tutto quello che abbiamo fatto prima del caffè no?

E che non ti racconti della tebastra....
Sappilo porto i segni dei suoi denti sullo scroto....

E sentenziò veramente conte hai i coglioni nani, ma duri come il marmo...

E via dicendo no?

E' una questione di fiducia Lothar...
Le donne a me la danno
perchè sanno che mica poi vado a spettegolare su un forum no?


----------



## lothar57 (3 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che importanza ha se quello che qui leggiamo sia vero o falso?
> Nessuna.
> Io ho sempre sto filtro davanti "plausibile" no?
> 
> ...



Scrivi così perche mi conosci poco,io non credo a niente,e non mi fido di nessuno... ieri sera me l'hanno rinfacciato,i miei,a tavola.E pensa Gio,la mia''amica'',che di me sa pochissimo,spesso dice''ma insomma pensi sempre male''.E a pensar male,ci si azzecca no?

Le dicerie di paese,sono la mia rovina.....chissa'perche'vengo dipinto come un porco maiale...

Seeeeeeeee la notte al Maxim....hahahhah....che cosa sei Conte Cornacchia.....:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scrivi così perche mi conosci poco,io non credo a niente,e non mi fido di nessuno... ieri sera me l'hanno rinfacciato,i miei,a tavola.E pensa Gio,la mia''amica'',che di me sa pochissimo,spesso dice''ma insomma pensi sempre male''.E a pensar male,ci si azzecca no?
> 
> Le dicerie di paese,sono la mia rovina.....chissa'perche'vengo dipinto come un porco maiale...
> 
> Seeeeeeeee la notte al Maxim....hahahhah....che cosa sei Conte Cornacchia.....:smile::smile::smile:


Ah si speta è vero...me lo sono sognato...


----------



## sienne (3 Gennaio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ninfomane?
> Mah...
> Io credo che sia ninfomane allo stesso modo delle donne che frequenti tu. ;-)
> Secondo te sono più ninfomani o annoiate?
> ...



Ciao 

ma tu credi veramente in quello che stai riportando? 
cioè, che dare un senso alle giornate, o porsi altri traguardi ... sia questo? 
cioè, lasciarsi sbattere da un'altro? ... 

ok ... 

sienne


----------



## danielacala (3 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma tu credi veramente in quello che stai riportando?
> cioè, che dare un senso alle giornate, o porsi altri traguardi ... sia questo?
> ...


Lui la ama..perdona tutto..e noi a dire : no Danny..no Danny ti fai male.
Sembra sordo..io mi preoccupo credimi.


----------



## sienne (3 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> *Lui la ama*..perdona tutto..e noi a dire : no Danny..no Danny ti fai male.
> Sembra sordo..io mi preoccupo credimi.



Ciao 

mah, non so se sia veramente solo amore ... 

ma finirà a tenerle la mano ... nel mentre ... 

si, ti credo, perché mi preoccupa pure a me ... 

la domanda è, come raggiungerlo. 

Se poi è quello che vuole VERAMENTE, allora va benissimo. 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> *
> mah, non so se sia veramente solo amore ... *
> 
> ...


Infatti è più dipendenza che altro.


----------



## danielacala (3 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti è più dipendenza che altro.


Giusto si allontana da noi...segue Lei...Lei lo porta in acque profonde
e poi lo affonda.

Caro Danny,
noi non ti MOLLIAMO..siamo la tua nuova famiglia virtuale.
Ti Vogliamo Bene!

Diciamolo ancora ..fino allo sfinimento forse ci sentira'..fara'
un gesto con la mano e noi andremo a riprenderlo per riportarlo sulla terra .


----------



## sienne (3 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti è più dipendenza che altro.



Si. Ma neanche su quella sponda lo acchiappi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perche'piccolina? Non sono tutti cosi per fortuna. Il problema e' che quando sono troppo perbene non ci piacciono.


verdissimo..


----------



## disincantata (3 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Giusto si allontana da noi...segue Lei...Lei lo porta in acque profonde
> e poi lo affonda.
> 
> Caro Danny,
> ...


Puoi scommetterci. Dopo le vacanze!!!! Divertitevi.


----------



## danielacala (3 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Puoi scommetterci. Dopo le vacanze!!!! Divertitevi.


Grazie cara


----------



## nicola (3 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Giusto si allontana da noi...segue Lei...Lei lo porta in acque profonde
> e poi lo affonda.
> 
> Caro Danny,
> ...


Brava...


----------



## disincantata (3 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Grazie cara



Dimenticavo, mi hai fatto ridere di gusto il 31 con il msg......'siamo allo stinco....e io 'di santo'. Non ti ho risposto perchè temevo fosse vicino a te.


----------



## danielacala (3 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dimenticavo, mi hai fatto ridere di gusto il 31 con il msg......'siamo allo stinco....e io 'di santo'. Non ti ho risposto perchè temevo fosse vicino a te.


Buona questa!


----------



## danielacala (3 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Brava...


Grazie Nicola


----------



## Minerva (3 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Giusto si allontana da noi...segue Lei...Lei lo porta in acque profonde
> e poi lo affonda.
> 
> Caro Danny,
> ...


che culo


----------



## nicola (3 Gennaio 2014)

danielacala ha detto:


> Grazie Nicola


Grazie a te e buon viaggio...


----------



## danielacala (3 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che culo


Che sciocchina..pensi che Danny piuttosto
che riconoscerci come parenti preferisca affondare?
Ma dai..una volta che volevo essere seria!


----------



## morfeo78 (6 Gennaio 2014)

[UOTE=danny]atica a seguirla io... figurati tu attraverso i miei racconti.
C'è una coerenza in tutto quello che dice, sicuramente: sta difendendo i suoi spazi acquisiti, ma soprattutto l'euforia acquistata con questa storia, ritengo abbia il terrore di tornare in depressione.
Poi le contraddizioni emergono determinate dall'ansia di gestire tutto, con me che ovviamente costituisco un elemento psicologicamente destabilizzante per lei, in questo momento.
Il problema è che se lei ha dei problemi, e ce li ha, li sta scaricando su di me e di conseguenza sto male anch'io.
Tra poco si parte, si sta via una settimana, vediamo se un po' d'adrenalina del viaggio riesce a migliorare la situazione...[/QUOTE]

Danny,è un pò che ci penso... lei è palesemente emotivamente instabile o per lo meno inaffidabile presa dall'euforia può arrivare a dire e fare tutto il contrario di tutto.
Non puoi stargli dietro, e provare come hai fatto fino adesso alimenti la sua altalena e nello stesso tempo ci sali pure tu. In questo modo nessuno ha i piedi a terra e sarà dura trovare un ecquilibrio. 
Per te, e paradossalmente per lei, non è forse meglio stare "fermo" sulla tua posizione creando un punto di riferimento da considerare e seguire?
Del tipo, o stai con me o stai con lui. Altre alternative non le accetto. Se decidi di frequentarlo, arriva direttamente la lettera dell'avvocato con l'inizio del divorzio con addebito di colpa. Magari prospettando l'idea per lei peggiore magari addirittura con affidamento della bambina a te. (L'iter è lungo, da una lettera a diventare un fatto concreto ce ne passa. Comunque vada non credo che nessuno dei due vuole arrivare a tanto) 
Non so se mi spiego, ma forse farla passare vicino alla depressione e "cattivo" ma potrebbe essere una idea per fargli passare la sbornia e farla tornare con i piedi per terra,  e per lo meno sia chiara nelle decisioni.


----------



## nate (6 Gennaio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ok quindi sono tutte così e voi maschietti allora tutti santi?? Vi si violenta??il maschio sposato che ci prova anche con l'aria che respira?? Quello che la notte prima di sposarsi mi ferma all'uscita dal lavoro per voler far sesso...quello che mentre la ragazza si cambia lui cerca di rubarmi un bacio,quello che prenota per la moglie e poi ci prova gg interi con me,quello che va in chiesa ma appena la moglie non c'è IN CHIESA mi fa avance, quello che vado a far benzina sposato e mi riempie di battute,quello che vado a cambiare le gomme in divisa...e si fa i peggio sogni da sposato...quello che salta da buco a buco come se gioca a golf... Eh no non possiamo generalizzare...allora tra tutti è solo un porcile...ci sn donne e uomini seri... Eccome,io mi reputo una ragazza seria...come tante altre...ma ci sn tanti uomini seri!!


Il mio discorso verteva sul fatto che è tutta na merda e rispondevo a quelli che dicevano a y che lui le donne così le incontrava nei locali,sono ovunque come i maschi così sono ovunque


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma mio caro! Punto primo: sarò all'antica, ma che razza di donne credi di trovare in discoteca o nei locali notturni in genere? Mica per altro, di solito non si riesce quasi a parlare! Che relazioni pensi di intrecciare, se non quelle che ti vengono offerte, appunto? Punto secondo: le Italiane lo fanno meglio. Punto terzo: tu cerchi ciò che trovi e infatti lo trovi. Non si attirano miracolosamente donne che valgono qualcosa se non si fa nulla per valere qualcosa. *Tu vali il tuo cazzo, in queste occasioni, e trovi ciò che il tuo cazzo vuole.* Questo è.


Mi pare estremamente corretto come ragionamento, verde mio.


----------



## net (10 Gennaio 2014)

nate ha detto:


> Il mio discorso verteva sul fatto che è tutta na merda e rispondevo a quelli che dicevano a y che lui le donne così le incontrava nei locali,sono ovunque come i maschi così sono ovunque


Che poi, questa definizione di donne "così" e uomini "così"... ma così come? Siamo sempre e solo ciò che facciamo in un determinato momento di un determinato giorno? Una donna incontra un uomo che vuole portarla a letto: quel giorno lei ha bisogno di quello, ha voglia di quello. Quel giorno un rapporto di quel tipo le basta. Quella stessa donna, se corteggiata da un uomo che vuole un rapporto duraturo, può innamorarsene ed essergli fedele. Vale il contrario.


----------



## Alessandra (11 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Che poi, questa definizione di donne "così" e uomini "così"... ma così come? Siamo sempre e solo ciò che facciamo in un determinato momento di un determinato giorno? Una donna incontra un uomo che vuole portarla a letto: quel giorno lei ha bisogno di quello, ha voglia di quello. Quel giorno un rapporto di quel tipo le basta. Quella stessa donna, se corteggiata da un uomo che vuole un rapporto duraturo, può innamorarsene ed essergli fedele. Vale il contrario.



:up::up::up::up:


----------



## nicola (11 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Che poi, questa definizione di donne "così" e uomini "così"... ma così come? Siamo sempre e solo ciò che facciamo in un determinato momento di un determinato giorno? Una donna incontra un uomo che vuole portarla a letto: quel giorno lei ha bisogno di quello, ha voglia di quello. Quel giorno un rapporto di quel tipo le basta. Quella stessa donna, se corteggiata da un uomo che vuole un rapporto duraturo, può innamorarsene ed essergli fedele. Vale il contrario.


Ma qst discorso vale se uno o una non ha legami. Se non deve dar conto a terzi. Se così non fosse, beh un po di palle sotto di dire k si vuol troncare un rapporto duraturo non ci starebbe male. O è tutto un puttanaio?


----------



## disincantata (11 Gennaio 2014)

Non credo proprio che Net si riferisse a donne impegnate.


----------



## mic (11 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Ma qst discorso vale se uno o una non ha legami. Se non deve dar conto a terzi. Se così non fosse, beh un po di palle sotto di dire k si vuol troncare un rapporto duraturo non ci starebbe male. O è tutto un puttanaio?


No Nicola, vale in generale.
Ciao.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Ma qst discorso vale se uno o una non ha legami. Se non deve dar conto a terzi. Se così non fosse, beh un po di palle sotto di dire k si vuol troncare un rapporto duraturo non ci starebbe male. O è tutto un puttanaio?


Ma leggi anche i traditori?
Una persona può non voler troncare manco per niente il suo rapporto duraturo ma voler vivere quello ludico, consolatorio, leggero, emozionale.
Perché mai dovrebbe parlare con il compagno duraturo se vuole che resti duraturo?


----------



## nicola (11 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma leggi anche i traditori?
> Una persona può non voler troncare manco per niente il suo rapporto duraturo ma voler vivere quello ludico, consolatorio, leggero, emozionale.
> Perché mai dovrebbe parlare con il compagno duraturo se vuole che resti duraturo?


Beh troppo comodo allora cara brunetta, mi sa che io sn fuori fal tempo...devo cominciare anche io a "svegliarmi".
So che sei ironica, ma allora se va cosi a che serve "consolare" i traditi o dire che tizio è un puttaniere e caia una troia se si giustifica l avere il piede in due scarpe?


----------



## mic (11 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Beh troppo comodo allora cara brunetta, mi sa che io sn fuori fal tempo...devo cominciare anche io a "svegliarmi".
> So che sei ironica, ma allora se va cosi a che serve "consolare" i traditi o dire che tizio è un puttaniere e caia una troia se si giustifica l avere il piede in due scarpe?


Come giustificare?


----------



## tullio (11 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> ma allora se va cosi a che serve "consolare" i traditi o dire che tizio è un puttaniere e caia una troia se si giustifica l avere il piede in due scarpe?


IL fatto è, Nicola, che se da una parte ha un senso consolare tutti, dall'altra nessuno ha il potere di giustificare, o condannare, nessun altro. Se dico che Tizio è uno sciagurato perché tradisce la moglie (o dico che Caia è una sciagurata...) non ho risolto nulla. Tizio e Caia non si spostano di un millimetro dalla loro linea per le mie parole. Chiaro: il tradimento (e il furto, e le guerre...) è una cosa moralmente negativa e quindi, astrattamente, l'unica cosa che possiamo dire è: non si tradisce (e non si ruba e non si fanno guerre...). Dopodiché, però, in un forum che si chiama come si chiama parliamo di tradimenti perché ci sono e ci coinvolgono in qualche modo. C'è chi tiene un piede in due scarpe: spiace ma è così. Condannarlo, impiccarlo virtualmente, sparlarne e tutto il resto, non cambia le cose (così come non si fermano i furti invocando l'onesta e non si placano le guerre dicendo che la pace è santa). Quel che possiamo fare è solo provare a capire. A capire noi stessi attraverso le esperienze degli altri e i dialoghi che scambiamo con chi, in un modo o nell'altro, ha fatto esperienze che richiamano le nostre. Così qualcuno/a può effettivamente, per motivi vari e molteplici, decidere un giorno di tenersi il coniuge e passare un po' di tempo con un altro/a, come diceva mi pare Net, per vivere un'esperienza ludica. Sbeffeggiare una persona che fa una cosa simile, può aiutarci a sfogare la rabbia ma non contribuisce a cambiare nulla. Mentre provare a capirla aiuta acapire noi stessi. E' tutto un "puttanaio"? Nella mia testa certamente sì...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2014)

nicola ha detto:


> Beh troppo comodo allora cara brunetta, mi sa che io sn fuori fal tempo...devo cominciare anche io a "svegliarmi".
> So che sei ironica, ma allora se va cosi a che serve "consolare" i traditi o dire che tizio è un puttaniere e caia una troia se si giustifica l avere il piede in due scarpe?


Non sono ironica ma seria.
Cosa serve essere qui se non si riesce a capire chi è diverso?
Fa piacere scoprire che è mal comune o essere consolati ma chi non concepisce il tradimento deve capire cosa è successo e perché è stato tradito, capire se è stata una cattiveria personale o una fase di egoismo. Certo che fa male lo stesso ma non aver preventivato di farti del male è più sopportabile di una crudeltà consapevole, per me.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono ironica ma seria.
> Cosa serve essere qui se non si riesce a capire chi è diverso?
> Fa piacere scoprire che è mal comune o essere consolati ma chi non concepisce il tradimento deve capire cosa è successo e perché è stato tradito, capire se è stata una cattiveria personale o una fase di egoismo. Certo che fa male lo stesso ma non aver preventivato di farti del male è più sopportabile di una crudeltà consapevole, per me.


Perchè hai un orizzonte così ristretto?
Perchè parli di cattiveria personale?
Fase di egoismo?

Non è meglio partire da cose più naturali e basilari?

Ti ho mentito
perchè non avevo il coraggio di dirti la verità no?
Perchè mi vergognavo
Temevo la tua reazione
ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ti faccio un esempio.
Ci sono un uomo e una donna.
L'uomo è uno che prende fuoco facilmente e non intende ragioni.
La donna invece è più ragionevole.

Il loro bambino ruba cinque euro dal portafoglio del padre per comperarsi le caramelle.

Per fortuna la madre se ne accorge, mette lei cinque euro, non dice niente al marito, e si dice speriamo che non lo venga mai a sapere.

Poi parla severamente a suo figlio.

Sta donna nasconde cose al marito, che sa lui non tollererebbe e che sapute avrebbero una reazione smodata sul figlio da parte del padre...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono ironica ma seria.
> Cosa serve essere qui se non si riesce a capire chi è diverso?
> Fa piacere scoprire che è mal comune o essere consolati ma chi non concepisce il tradimento deve capire cosa è successo e perché è stato tradito, capire se è stata una cattiveria personale o una fase di egoismo. Certo che fa male lo stesso ma non aver preventivato di farti del male è più sopportabile di una crudeltà consapevole, per me.



Il mio psichiatra sostiene che questo forum è un posto per sadici e masochisti e che non è sano frequentarlo, soprattutto in periodi della vita in cui non si è stabili emotivamente.
Lui dice che se qualcuno ha bisogno di spiegazioni sul tradimento deve rivolgersi a una persona preparata e distaccata in grado di dare spiegazioni razionali (in pratica uno psicologo o psicoterapeuta ecc) e non buttarsi in un luogo virtuale in cui c'è chi si diverte a insultare o prendere per il culo oppure a farsi figo o ne approfitta per sfogare la propria rabbia oppure per broccolare... Insomma, è vero che non tutti si comportano così, però è anche vero che ci sono diverse persone che lo fanno e poi c'è chi è immune a tutto ciò perché magari ha un carattere forte, però ci sono anche persone che sono più fragili e ci stanno male o si fanno condizionare


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2014)

quintina ha detto:


> Il mio psichiatra sostiene che questo forum è un posto per sadici e masochisti e che non è sano frequentarlo, soprattutto in periodi della vita in cui non si è stabili emotivamente.
> Lui dice che se qualcuno ha bisogno di spiegazioni sul tradimento deve rivolgersi a una persona preparata e distaccata in grado di dare spiegazioni razionali (in pratica uno psicologo o psicoterapeuta ecc) e non buttarsi in un luogo virtuale in cui c'è chi si diverte a insultare o prendere per il culo oppure a farsi figo o ne approfitta per sfogare la propria rabbia oppure per broccolare... Insomma, è vero che non tutti si comportano così, però è anche vero che ci sono diverse persone che lo fanno e poi c'è chi è immune a tutto ciò perché magari ha un carattere forte, però ci sono anche persone che sono più fragili e ci stanno male o si fanno condizionare


Se una persona ci sta male e resta è masochista.
C'è da rifletterci.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se una persona ci sta male e resta è masochista.
> C'è da rifletterci.


eppure ce ne sono...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2014)

quintina ha detto:


> eppure ce ne sono...


A volte può funzionare come la cura "cinese" per il mal di testa: ti dai una martellata su un dito e il mal di testa non lo ricordi più :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2014)

quintina ha detto:


> Il mio psichiatra sostiene che questo forum è un posto per sadici e masochisti e che non è sano frequentarlo, soprattutto in periodi della vita in cui non si è stabili emotivamente.
> Lui dice che se qualcuno ha bisogno di spiegazioni sul tradimento deve rivolgersi a una persona preparata e distaccata in grado di dare spiegazioni razionali (in pratica uno psicologo o psicoterapeuta ecc) e non buttarsi in un luogo virtuale in cui c'è chi si diverte a insultare o prendere per il culo oppure a farsi figo o ne approfitta per sfogare la propria rabbia oppure per broccolare... Insomma, è vero che non tutti si comportano così, però è anche vero che ci sono diverse persone che lo fanno e poi c'è chi è immune a tutto ciò perché magari ha un carattere forte, però ci sono anche persone che sono più fragili e ci stanno male o si fanno condizionare


Devi dirgli che qui non c'è il marchese De Sade 
Ma il Contepinceton...
Devi dirgli che le spiegazioni geniali non sono mai razionali...

E che si legga il mio blog:
Palazzo Pinceton


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se una persona ci sta male e resta è masochista.
> C'è da rifletterci.


Ma come fai a dire na cosa del genere come fai....
Il mondo degli umani e delle loro relazioni
non è meccanicistico

per fortuna oserei dire...


----------



## Fantastica (11 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti ho mentito
> perchè non avevo il coraggio di dirti la verità no?
> Perchè mi vergognavo
> Temevo la tua reazione
> ...


C'è un diritto del tradito alla verità sulle corna. Perché egli possa scegliere cosa fare, liberamente, perché non è un bambino. Questo per cominciare, e si chiama rispetto.Anzi, ti dirò di più: sai davvero di aver tradito non quando ti dimentichi completamente dell'esistenza del tuo partner ufficiale (è questo per me l'infedeltà, anche solo per due ore), perché hai la mente assorbita da un altro essere umano, ma sai di aver tradito quando non confessi di averlo fatto. Perché lì, in quel momento lì, tu manchi di rispetto al patto di condivisione implicito in una relazione bella. E' quando nascondi un pezzo importante di te (intendo un'infedeltà nel senso che ho specificato sopra) che davvero tradisci. E' dovere assoluto confessare un'infedeltà così, perché tu possa riconoscere nello stesso tempo la tua e la sua libertà, intesa come riconoscimento reciproco che non si è dei minorati mentali, né dei minorenni.
In secondo luogo: chi sei tu per sapere in anticipo quale reazione avrà una persona, foss'anche la persona che credi di conoscere meglio? Presunzione di conoscenza e mancanza di rispetto sono i soli modi per avere paura?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> C'è un diritto del tradito alla verità sulle corna. Perché egli possa scegliere cosa fare, liberamente, perché non è un bambino. Questo per cominciare, e si chiama rispetto.Anzi, ti dirò di più: sai davvero di aver tradito non quando ti dimentichi completamente dell'esistenza del tuo partner ufficiale (è questo per me l'infedeltà, anche solo per due ore), perché hai la mente assorbita da un altro essere umano, ma sai di aver tradito quando non confessi di averlo fatto. Perché lì, in quel momento lì, tu manchi di rispetto al patto di condivisione implicito in una relazione bella. E' quando nascondi un pezzo importante di te (intendo un'infedeltà nel senso che ho specificato sopra) che davvero tradisci. E' dovere assoluto confessare un'infedeltà così, perché tu possa riconoscere nello stesso tempo la tua e la sua libertà, intesa come riconoscimento reciproco che non si è dei minorati mentali, né dei minorenni.
> In secondo luogo: chi sei tu per sapere in anticipo quale reazione avrà una persona, foss'anche la persona che credi di conoscere meglio? Presunzione di conoscenza e mancanza di rispetto sono i soli modi per avere paura?


:up:
Tu parli di una relazioni tra pari, in tutti i sensi.
Il tradimento è una reazione asimmetrica che può essere asimmetrica anche prima o che cerca di ribaltare una relazione già prima in qualche modo asimmetrica.
Voglio dire che in alcune relazioni è implicito un certo grado di omissione sono queste quelle, ad esempio, tra genitori e figli. I genitori non diranno certo tutto di loro, della loro vita e dei loro pensieri ai figli (e ci mancherebbe altro!) e i figli crescendo sempre più ricercano la propria autonomia anche attraverso la riservatezza. In questo si inseriscono anche omissioni per quieto vivere, comodità o evitamento dello scontro.
Questo modello però riportato in una relazione tra pari, quale dovrebbe essere quella tra coniugi, può far durare il rapporto ma non gli permette, e non permette ai componenti, di relazionarsi da adulti.
Forse alcuni cercano un rapporto pari fuori dal matrimonio per la necessità di vivere una relazione autentica, nel senso senza omissioni e occultamenti, senza correre il rischio di perdere quella matrimoniale nella quale trovano la sicurezza a prezzo dell'autenticità.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In secondo luogo: chi sei tu per sapere in anticipo quale reazione avrà una persona, foss'anche la persona che credi di conoscere meglio? Presunzione di conoscenza e mancanza di rispetto sono i soli modi per avere paura?


Chi sono?
Una moglie mogliosa

Piaccia o meno

Ogni moglie mogliosa conosce il proprio pollo

Sa come spennarlo vivo
Sa come arrostirlo a dovere

Garantio come l'oro.


----------



## net (11 Gennaio 2014)

Io non ho mai tradito, ma non credo si possa generalizzare. Ci hanno insegnato che il tradimento è una cosa deplorevole, che non si fa. Lo sappiamo. Ma siamo delle persone, ed il tradimento è una realtà che attivamente o passivamente potremmo attuare/subire nella vita. Secondo me, cercare di capire può aiutare a diventare più consapevoli, a sfatare alcuni miti legati al tradimento che inevitabilmente ci condizionano (mi ha tradita = non mi ama, per citarne uno). Perchè? Perchè se non conoscessimo l'argomento ne soffriremmo di più. Ci prepariamo, oppure prendiamo atto della diversità dei punti di vista, delle sensazioni, delle persone. E del "fenomeno" tradimento. Cerchiamo di capire perchè fa tanto male, e di pesare le colpe. Perchè per me tradire una moglie incinta perchè non la si trova più  avvenente, o perchè è sempre stanca non è esattamente uguale a tradire una moglie fredda, che ti fa sentire rifiutato nel letto e fuori. Penso che la generalizzazione sia una forma di ottusità. Mi scuso per la confusione, sono di corsa.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up: Tu parli di una relazioni tra pari, in tutti i sensi. Il tradimento è una reazione asimmetrica che può essere asimmetrica anche prima o che cerca di ribaltare una relazione già prima in qualche modo asimmetrica. Voglio dire che in alcune relazioni è implicito un certo grado di omissione sono queste quelle, ad esempio, tra genitori e figli. I genitori non diranno certo tutto di loro, della loro vita e dei loro pensieri ai figli (e ci mancherebbe altro!) e i figli crescendo sempre più ricercano la propria autonomia anche attraverso la riservatezza. In questo si inseriscono anche omissioni per quieto vivere, comodità o evitamento dello scontro. Questo modello però riportato in una relazione tra pari, quale dovrebbe essere quella tra coniugi, può far durare il rapporto ma non gli permette, e non permette ai componenti, di relazionarsi da adulti. Forse alcuni cercano un rapporto pari fuori dal matrimonio per la necessità di vivere una relazione autentica, nel senso senza omissioni e occultamenti, senza correre il rischio di perdere quella matrimoniale nella quale trovano la sicurezza a prezzo dell'autenticità.


   Quoto ogni parola. Mi permetto però di aggiungere che "relazionarsi da adulti" non mi piace. Io direi più limpido: essere davvero liberi, e cioè responsabili, capaci di risposte. Limpidi. Non riesco a mettere il neretto, ma la tua ultima frase è per me bellissima ... ...


----------



## Fantastica (12 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Io non ho mai tradito, ma non credo si possa generalizzare. Ci hanno insegnato che il tradimento è una cosa deplorevole, che non si fa. Lo sappiamo. Ma siamo delle persone, ed il tradimento è una realtà che attivamente o passivamente potremmo attuare/subire nella vita. Secondo me, cercare di capire può aiutare a diventare più consapevoli, a sfatare alcuni miti legati al tradimento che inevitabilmente ci condizionano (mi ha tradita = non mi ama, per citarne uno). Perchè? Perchè se non conoscessimo l'argomento ne soffriremmo di più. Ci prepariamo, oppure prendiamo atto della diversità dei punti di vista, delle sensazioni, delle persone. E del "fenomeno" tradimento. Cerchiamo di capire perchè fa tanto male, e di pesare le colpe. Perchè per me tradire una moglie incinta perchè non la si trova più  avvenente, o perchè è sempre stanca non è esattamente uguale a tradire una moglie fredda, che ti fa sentire rifiutato nel letto e fuori. Penso che la generalizzazione sia una forma di ottusità. Mi scuso per la confusione, sono di corsa.


  Certo che è una forma di ottusità! Però è vero sempre e senza eccezioni che non confessare un'infedeltà, cioè tradire, è proprio mancare all'abc di una relazione autentica. Significa veramente sfasciare tutto... Quel segreto ti divide per sempre dalla te che eri quando eri con.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Certo che è una forma di ottusità! Però è vero sempre e senza eccezioni che non confessare un'infedeltà, cioè tradire, è proprio mancare all'abc di una relazione autentica. Significa veramente sfasciare tutto... Quel segreto ti divide per sempre dalla te che eri quando eri con.


Io non capisco. Quando sono stata tradita avrei voluto non sapere mai. Tanto non sono stata in grado di lasciare. E tutto quel dolore me lo sarei evitata volentieri.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Certo che è una forma di ottusità! Però è vero sempre e senza eccezioni che *non confessare un'infedeltà, cioè tradire, è proprio mancare all'abc di una relazione autentica*. Significa veramente sfasciare tutto... Quel segreto ti divide per sempre dalla te che eri quando eri con.


Infatti è quello il tradimento.
Sono contenta che qualcuno abbia capito cosa intendevo.






Resta il fatto che se in nome della mia autenticità do un dolore immenso all'altro (inutilmente perché il tradimento sessuale è stato irrilevante) significa che tengo più alla mia autenticità che all'altr.
Certo è (sarebbe) meglio non tradire mai né l'altro né se stessi.


----------



## realista1 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> C'è un diritto del tradito alla verità sulle corna. Perché egli possa scegliere cosa fare, liberamente, perché non è un bambino. Questo per cominciare, e si chiama rispetto.Anzi, ti dirò di più: sai davvero di aver tradito non quando ti dimentichi completamente dell'esistenza del tuo partner ufficiale (è questo per me l'infedeltà, anche solo per due ore), perché hai la mente assorbita da un altro essere umano, ma sai di aver tradito quando non confessi di averlo fatto. Perché lì, in quel momento lì, tu manchi di rispetto al patto di condivisione implicito in una relazione bella. E' quando nascondi un pezzo importante di te (intendo un'infedeltà nel senso che ho specificato sopra) che davvero tradisci. E' dovere assoluto confessare un'infedeltà così, perché tu possa riconoscere nello stesso tempo la tua e la sua libertà, intesa come riconoscimento reciproco che non si è dei minorati mentali, né dei minorenni.
> In secondo luogo: chi sei tu per sapere in anticipo quale reazione avrà una persona, foss'anche la persona che credi di conoscere meglio? Presunzione di conoscenza e mancanza di rispetto sono i soli modi per avere paura?



Quoto.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Resta il fatto che se in nome della mia autenticità do un dolore immenso all'altro (inutilmente perché il tradimento sessuale è stato irrilevante) significa che tengo più alla mia autenticità che all'altr.
> Certo è (sarebbe) meglio non tradire mai né l'altro né se stessi.


Eh no. Il confessore non ti tradisce, anzi, paradossalmente ti è fedele, quAndo ti confessa un'infedeltà. Il tradito valuterà la gravità di quell'infedeltà e sarà comunque libero.In questo specifico caso mi pare un'infedeltà su cui, diciamo, una coppia può, dopo tanto dolore, mettersi a ragionare... Ma boh...


----------



## realista1 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Eh no. Il confessore non ti tradisce, anzi, paradossalmente ti è fedele, quAndo ti confessa un'infedeltà. Il tradito valuterà la gravità di quell'infedeltà e sarà comunque libero.In questo specifico caso mi pare un'infedeltà su cui, diciamo, una coppia può, dopo tanto dolore, mettersi a ragionare... Ma boh...



:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::salta::salta::salta::salta::salta::salta::salta::bandiera::bandiera::bandiera::bandiera::bandiera::bandiera::bandiera::bandiera:


ma....allora, c'è vita su questo pianeta!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2014)

net ha detto:


> Io non ho mai tradito, ma non credo si possa generalizzare. Ci hanno insegnato che il tradimento è una cosa deplorevole, che non si fa. Lo sappiamo. Ma siamo delle persone, ed il tradimento è una realtà che attivamente o passivamente potremmo attuare/subire nella vita. Secondo me, cercare di capire può aiutare a diventare più consapevoli, a sfatare alcuni miti legati al tradimento che inevitabilmente ci condizionano (mi ha tradita = non mi ama, per citarne uno). Perchè? Perchè se non conoscessimo l'argomento ne soffriremmo di più. Ci prepariamo, oppure prendiamo atto della diversità dei punti di vista, delle sensazioni, delle persone. E del "fenomeno" tradimento. Cerchiamo di capire perchè fa tanto male, e di pesare le colpe. Perchè per me tradire una moglie incinta perchè non la si trova più  avvenente, o perchè è sempre stanca non è esattamente uguale a tradire una moglie fredda, che ti fa sentire rifiutato nel letto e fuori. Penso che la generalizzazione sia una forma di ottusità. Mi scuso per la confusione, sono di corsa.


Neanch'io sono d'accordo con il detto se ami non tradisci.
Mi pare più plausibile che se hai la mente e il corpo e il cuore oberati da una persona
le altre manco le vedi no?

Invece appunto capita che nel tempo ci si abitua alla persona che abbiamo a fianco e si aprono perniciosi spiragli...

Ecco perchè invece di fidarsi alla carlona e in maniera cieca e infantile, a mio avviso è sempre importante sondare i frutti dell'albero...

I frutti sono lei ti trascura?
Bon vai a vedere come mai...

Meglio passare la vita a essere certi di..
Che non sperando in....

No?

Quanti cadono nell'errore di pensare di avere sposato solo loro l'unica persona onesta del mondo?

L'esperienza poi insegna che i peggiori giudicatori altrui poi sono peggio degli altri!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Eh no. Il confessore non ti tradisce, anzi, paradossalmente ti è fedele, quAndo ti confessa un'infedeltà. Il tradito valuterà la gravità di quell'infedeltà e sarà comunque libero.In questo specifico caso mi pare un'infedeltà su cui, diciamo, una coppia può, dopo tanto dolore, mettersi a ragionare... Ma boh...


Con confessore intendi colui che confessa il proprio atto, non chi raccoglie la confessione, credo.
Ho fatto un'aggiunta perché pensavo a un caso di cui ho parlato di cui poco o nulla ho detto (e mi pento già di aver detto quel poco) che era stato un non-tradimento e che continuo a pensare che mai dovrebbe essere confessato.
Per il resto sono concorde infatti il tradimento consiste nel mentire, occultare.


----------



## lolapal (12 Gennaio 2014)

Non ho letto tutto, tutto... forse entro un po' stranamente in questo topic... chiedo venia. 
Ma sto riflettendo sulla fiducia e, in questi mesi, mi sono resa conto che non basta. Almeno non a me, non a noi...
Ci vuole anche accettazione: dei difetti dell'altro, dei suoi limiti, delle sue esigenze, del suo essere persona a sé, oltre il noi, pur volendo continuare a essere noi. Camminare insieme, vicini, da pari: nessuno deve gravitare intorno all'altra.


----------



## Leda (12 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto, tutto... forse entro un po' stranamente in questo topic... chiedo venia.
> Ma sto riflettendo sulla fiducia e, in questi mesi, mi sono resa conto che non basta. Almeno non a me, non a noi...
> Ci vuole anche accettazione: dei difetti dell'altro, dei suoi limiti, delle sue esigenze, del suo essere persona a sé, oltre il noi, pur volendo continuare a essere noi. Camminare insieme, vicini, da pari: nessuno deve gravitare intorno all'altra.


Bentornata, Lola!
Mi accodo al tuo intervento riportando parte di un articolo dedicato alla paura del tradimento trovato sul web:

Noi non dobbiamo sperare che l’altro si comporti bene, che non ci faccia soffrire, che abbia dei comportamenti corretti nei nostri confronti. Dobbiamo scegliere ed occuparci costantemente dei nostri bisogni e del nostro benessere.
In buona sostanza dobbiamo imparare a distinguere tra il concetto di *fiducia* e il concetto di *affidamento*: la fiducia è alla base dei rapporti affettivi e significa credere sulla base di segni e prove certe, l’affidamento, invece, significa abbandonarsi inconsapevolmente all’altro sperando che si occupi con cura e attenzione di noi.
Contemplare il tradimento non vuol dire smettere di avere fiducia nell’amato/a ma non affidarsi all’altro, il quale, ribadiamolo, in quanto altro da noi agisce secondo i suoi bisogni ed esigenze.
Ognuno di noi deve, dunque:


contemplare l’esistenza di tutti i possibili comportamenti, anche quelli negativi come l’atto del tradire

sapere di non avere potere d’azione sulle azioni dell’altro

scegliere situazioni e persone che favoriscano il nostro totale benessere
E lasciamoci guidare dalle sensazioni: se qualcosa ci fa soffrire, se ci sentiamo minacciati fino al punto da dover sempre stare “allerta” nella nostra vita affettiva… _*sarà proprio la storia più giusta?*_

La differenza tra fiducia e affidamento totale mi sembra il nodo cruciale...


----------



## lolapal (12 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Bentornata, Lola!
> Mi accodo al tuo intervento riportando parte di un articolo dedicato alla paura del tradimento trovato sul web:
> 
> Noi non dobbiamo sperare che l’altro si comporti bene, che non ci faccia soffrire, che abbia dei comportamenti corretti nei nostri confronti. Dobbiamo scegliere ed occuparci costantemente dei nostri bisogni e del nostro benessere.
> ...


Ciao Leda, grazie e bentrovata! 
In linea teorica posso essere d'accordo: affidarsi totalmente a qualcuno significa riporre in questa persona una fiducia ben più grande, significa essere sicuri che questa persona si comporterà sempre per il nostro bene... utopico, forse, e per certi versi allettante, no?


----------



## Leda (12 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Leda, grazie e bentrovata!
> In linea teorica posso essere d'accordo: affidarsi totalmente a qualcuno significa riporre in questa persona una fiducia ben più grande, significa essere sicuri che questa persona si comporterà sempre per il nostro bene... utopico, forse, e *per certi versi allettante*, no?



Eh già... che sfiga!


----------



## lolapal (12 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Eh già... che sfiga!


:rotfl:

:kiss:


----------



## net (12 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Eh no. Il confessore non ti tradisce, anzi, paradossalmente ti è fedele, quAndo ti confessa un'infedeltà. Il tradito valuterà la gravità di quell'infedeltà e sarà comunque libero.In questo specifico caso mi pare un'infedeltà su cui, diciamo, una coppia può, dopo tanto dolore, mettersi a ragionare... Ma boh...


La penso come te. Il diritto/dovere di condividere sono le basi, per me. Trovo il tradimento un furto di sincerità.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Bentornata, Lola!
> Mi accodo al tuo intervento riportando parte di un articolo dedicato alla paura del tradimento trovato sul web:
> 
> Noi non dobbiamo sperare che l’altro si comporti bene, che non ci faccia soffrire, che abbia dei comportamenti corretti nei nostri confronti. Dobbiamo scegliere ed occuparci costantemente dei nostri bisogni e del nostro benessere.
> ...


Con tutto il rispetto, mi pare una stronzata :mexican:.
Affidarsi vuol dire avere fiducia in qualcuno a cui vuoi bene e che ha dichiarato di volerti bene.
L'altra fiducia la do a tutti.


----------



## lolapal (12 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto, mi pare una stronzata :mexican:.
> Affidarsi vuol dire avere fiducia in qualcuno a cui vuoi bene e che ha dichiarato di volerti bene.
> L'altra fiducia la do a tutti.



Magari esagero, però questa teoria io la interpreto così: affidarsi potrebbe anche voler dire che l'altro a cui ci affidiamo va a letto con un'altra per il nostro bene...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Magari esagero, però questa teoria io la interpreto così: affidarsi potrebbe anche voler dire che l'altro a cui ci affidiamo va a letto con un'altra per il nostro bene...


:singleeye::carneval:


----------



## Fantastica (12 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> *1. Noi non dobbiamo sperare che l’altro si comporti bene, che non ci faccia soffrire, che abbia dei comportamenti corretti nei nostri confronti. *
> 2. Ognuno di noi *deve*, dunque:
> 
> 
> ...


1. Se lo speri, già stai male. Per conto mio, già non c'è amore. Mancano le basi. L'amore infatti è quella cosa che prima di tutto, ma proprio PRIMA di tutto, ti fa stare bene.

2. What? *deve?* No no... se devi, torniamo al punto uno... 
Invece sono davvero d'accordo con i punti 1 e 2 del pezzo. Fa il paio con la bella frase di Barthes che ho citato in un altro post: _tu l'hai già perduto/a_. Ma non è che si debbano contemplare, è che sono verità e dovrebbero essere scontate, non nel senso che nemmeno ci penso, ma che sono degli _a-priori_.
Sul punto 3. del pezzo, beh... E' la strada maestra dell'autonomia di un individuo qualsiasi. E della maturità. E' la precondizione per amare (e anche essere amati).


----------

